# MBP 2010 sur mesure: quel délais ?



## _Panamac_ (14 Avril 2010)

salut à tous,

pour ceux qui ont déjà commandé des Mac "sur mesure" sur l'apple store en ligne, les délais ont ils été respectés ?

j'ai passé commande d'un MBP 2010 avec core I7 / écran HD antireflet / 500go 7200 tours, donc deux modifications importantes.

Ils annoncent deux semaines pour etre livré. Avec le nombre de commande due à la mise à jour, trouvez vous ça réaliste ? 

Merci pour vos réponses,


----------



## Dr Troy (14 Avril 2010)

2 semaines aussi pour ma part (28-29 avril).

Si les délais vont être respectés ? On verra dans deux semaines...


----------



## _Panamac_ (14 Avril 2010)

ok merci.

je posais la question car certains ont eu à attendre TRES longtemps pour leur Imac et d'autres les ont reçu tres vite...

pas tres rationnel l'apple store..


----------



## ea32 (14 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> pour ceux qui ont déjà commandé des Mac "sur mesure" sur l'apple store en ligne, les délais ont ils été respectés ?
> 
> ...


J'ai commandé le 15" i7 HD 500 go 7200.    Il m'indique le 17 ou le 18 pour la livraison


----------



## _Panamac_ (14 Avril 2010)

ahhhhh !  

10 jours de différence ! 

T'as de la chance.


----------



## ea32 (14 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> ahhhhh !
> 
> 10 jours de différence !
> 
> T'as de la chance.



Oui, soit c'est parceque je n'ai pas pris l'ecran antireflet, soit c'est parceque j'ai commande mardi après-midi ??


----------



## taz_60 (14 Avril 2010)

L'anti reflet augmente le délai. Pour le mien, si j'avais pas pris l'anti reflet, j'aurai été livré samedi. Là je ne serai livré que mercredi ou jeudi.


----------



## Icarus (14 Avril 2010)

J'ai pris le 15" à 2,4 avec l'option anti-glare et l'imprimante et je serai livré le 27-28 avril. Je pense que l'imprimante rajoute encore un délai supplémentaire.


----------



## _Panamac_ (14 Avril 2010)

ok merci. effectivement je pense que l'écran doit augmenter les délais.

j'espère qu'ils vont les tenir ces délais parce que je quitte mon domicile le 28 pour plusieurs jours... 

je sens le truc : livré le 29 :mouais:


----------



## Dr Troy (15 Avril 2010)

Pourquoi le faire livrer à cette adresse ? Ou ne pas l'avoir commandé dans un magasin physique ?


----------



## _Panamac_ (15 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Pourquoi le faire livrer à cette adresse ? Ou ne pas l'avoir commandé dans un magasin physique ?




>> je ne pensais pas que ça perndrait deux semaines pour se faire livrer un ordi. pourquoi cette adresse ? bé, c'est là où j'habite !
je ne vais pas changer l'adresse de livraison car je pars en week end.

On m'a assuré que les configurations spéciales, donc HD antiglare + DD 7200 ne pouvait etre vendiu que sur l'apple store. 

on m'aurait donc menti ?


----------



## taz_60 (15 Avril 2010)

Non tu as raison. A l'apple store du Louvre, tous les modèles sont dispos avec l'écran normal, et ils doivent avoir un ou deux modèles sur les 3 15" avec l'option HD et HD anti glare. Peu de chance qu'ils aient en stock les 3 modèles de 15" avec le HD et l'Antiglare (pour les précédents MBP, ils n'avaient que le 2,8ghz disponible avec antiglare).

Et de toute façon, tu ne peux pas commander un autre disque dur que celui d'origine, à l'apple store physique. Ni bénéficier d'Apple On Campus, etç...

Ca met deux semaines parce que ton ordi est monté sur mesure en Chine, donc ça met 4 ou 5 jours en fonction des options. Puis 3 gros jours pour que UPS te livre, au départ de Shanghai.


----------



## _Panamac_ (15 Avril 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Non tu as raison. A l'apple store du Louvre, tous les modèles sont dispos avec l'écran normal, et ils doivent avoir un ou deux modèles sur les 3 15" avec l'option HD et HD anti glare. Peu de chance qu'ils aient en stock les 3 modèles de 15" avec le HD et l'Antiglare (pour les précédents MBP, ils n'avaient que le 2,8ghz disponible avec antiglare).
> 
> Et de toute façon, tu ne peux pas commander un autre disque dur que celui d'origine, à l'apple store physique. Ni bénéficier d'Apple On Campus, etç...
> 
> Ca met deux semaines parce que ton ordi est monté sur mesure en Chine, donc ça met 4 ou 5 jours en fonction des options. Puis 3 gros jours pour que UPS te livre, au départ de Shanghai.




ok. monté direct en Chine ?? 

ah ouais.. je pensais que ça se faisait au pays bas.

vraiment hate de recevoir la bete..


----------



## taz_60 (15 Avril 2010)

Tous les produits indiqués "livré en 24h" sont stockés aux Pays-Bas. Dès que ça passe à 3 jours et au delà, c'est que ça part de Chine.


----------



## Dr Troy (16 Avril 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Et de toute façon, tu ne peux pas commander un autre disque dur que celui d'origine, à l'apple store physique. Ni bénéficier d'Apple On Campus, etç...



Tu peux commander des Mac sur mesure en boutique. Ils ne les ont pas en stock mais ils peuvent les commander. Et pour l'AOC, il suffit d'avoir sa carte étudiante sur soi (une amie l'avais fais pour un iMac 27").

@_Panamac_ : Ok j'avais compris que tu déménageais, c'est pour ça je trouvais ça un peu risqué. Au pire t'attendras que le livreur repasse :rateau:


----------



## _Panamac_ (16 Avril 2010)

arrete ...

je suis sur qu'il va passer dans les temps 



on essaie de se tenir au courant de nos réceptions ? Au cas ou il y aurait un probleme de livraison pour quelqu'un et que le reste soit du coup décalé.

a+


----------



## taz_60 (16 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Tu peux commander des Mac sur mesure en boutique. Ils ne les ont pas en stock mais ils peuvent les commander. Et pour l'AOC, il suffit d'avoir sa carte étudiante sur soi (une amie l'avais fais pour un iMac 27").
> 
> @_Panamac_ : Ok j'avais compris que tu déménageais, c'est pour ça je trouvais ça un peu risqué. Au pire t'attendras que le livreur repasse :rateau:



Ok. Personnellement, à l'Apple Store du Louvre, j'ai demandé à 4 vendeurs. 1 m'a dit que Apple On Campus était possible, les 3 autres non, "uniquement tarifs Education".

De toute façon, ils n'avaient pas en stock celui que je voulais.


----------



## Dr Troy (17 Avril 2010)

J'ai reçu un mail dans l'après-midi pour me signaler l'envoi de ma commande et je cite :



> Votre commande a été expédiée le 17.04.2010. Votre numéro de référence d'expédition est le XXXXX.Vous devriez recevoir votre commande à l'adresse de livraison communiquée le ou avant le *03.05.2010*



Au début, ils comptaient le 28-29 avril (bon après c'est écrit "le ou avant", c'est peut être une marge de sécurité).

Bref, il y aura sûrement un peu de retard.


----------



## laf (17 Avril 2010)

Mais ça c'était sans compter les volcans islandais. Maintenant, j'ai peur que cela devienne bine plus compliqué.


----------



## _Panamac_ (18 Avril 2010)

4 mai pour ma part ! 


c'est long...


----------



## _Panamac_ (18 Avril 2010)

laf a dit:


> Mais ça c'était sans compter les volcans islandais. Maintenant, j'ai peur que cela devienne bine plus compliqué.



vous pensez que tout ce bordel va avoir un impact sur les livraisons ? 

a priori oui, mais j'espère que ce vieux tas de pierres va se rendormir !

il me semble que ce sont surtout les vols commerciaux qui sont bloqués. mais les avions-cargos, ça je ne sais pas ? Les avions de la Poste par exemple ? et DHL etc etc ?


----------



## Dr Troy (18 Avril 2010)

Pour l'instant c'est tout le trafic aérien qui est bloqué.


----------



## Viablub (18 Avril 2010)

Oui il y a un impact, mon MBP est bloqué a Shangai et sur le suivi UPS c'est même marqué Natural Disater. Donc j'espère une réouverture de l'espace aérien lundi à 8h.


----------



## _Panamac_ (18 Avril 2010)

et dire que j'attends depuis des mois pour me payer un ordi convenable. maintenant c'est un énorme nuage de poussières qui vient retarder ça...

génial ! :mouais:


----------



## dfa27 (18 Avril 2010)

Moi aussi désastre naturelle. Mais il est amusant de signaler qu'un contrôle a été effectué à Cologne avant...


----------



## _Panamac_ (18 Avril 2010)

dfa27 a dit:


> Moi aussi désastre naturelle. Mais il est amusant de signaler qu'un contrôle a été effectué à Cologne avant...



peut etre qu'il s'agit d'un controle douanier sur facture.


----------



## Viablub (18 Avril 2010)

Oui ils envoient juste des information à Cologne pour la douane.


----------



## _Panamac_ (18 Avril 2010)

au passage, juste une question pour me rassurer: pas de frais de douanes à réception du colis ? 

je trouverais ça clairement injuste que l'on doivent payer des taxes pour une configuration que les magasins physiques ne peuvent nous fournir.


----------



## dfa27 (18 Avril 2010)

Oui, ça doit être ça. 
Merci du renseignement, en espérant comme beaucoup que cela s'arrange au plus vite !


----------



## Dr Troy (18 Avril 2010)

Si tu devais payer des frais pour tous les produits qui viennent de Chine, tu t'en sortirais pas :/

Si tu as fait l'achat sur le Store français, taxes françaises et c'est tout.


----------



## _Panamac_ (18 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Si tu devais payer des frais pour tous les produits qui viennent de Chine, tu t'en sortirais pas :/
> 
> Si tu as fait l'achat sur le Store français, taxes françaises et c'est tout.



 

c'était juste pour confirmation.

j'ai vraiment hâte de recevoir l'engin !! encore deux semaines minimum a patienter... bien plus si les avions ne décollent plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h54 ----------

bon, sinon, tous les transporteurs aériens précisent sur la page d'accueil de leur site que le volcan perturbe largement leur activité.

je pense donc que les livraisons ne seront pas effectuées à temps.

en fonction de l'actualité prévoir une semaine de rab a priori.

a moins qu'ils ne mettent en place une livraison par bateau depuis l'afrique du nord ? 
 aujourd'hui, personne ne peut savoir avec certitude si le volcan va stopper son activité... ça peut donc durer encore longtemps..


----------



## taz_60 (18 Avril 2010)

Il me semble que Roissy est fermé jusqu'à mardi... Le mien n'est pas encore parti, prévu pour lundi, livraison jeudi... Le soucis, c'est que j'ai le retour de mon MBP actuel programmé, et je peux pas me passer d'une machine. Je vais essayer de changer l'enlèvement avec TNT...


----------



## benjiwildstyle (18 Avril 2010)

macbookPro 15" anti reflet, livraison le 4 mai. vraiment hâte, mon premier mac perso,


----------



## _Panamac_ (19 Avril 2010)

attention, as tu bien changé l'heure en haut a gauche de la page de suivi ? 

si tu te mets sur GMT +1 (paris), tu verras que la livraison aura lieu un jour plus tot, soit le 3 mai. au cas ou tu prendrais ta matinée...


----------



## Bladrak (19 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai le même problème que toi _Panamac_ à savoir que je pars au Canada le 30 avril (enfin si l'avion décolle), mais moi c'est pour 4 mois... Du coup je peux pas changer l'adresse d'expédition (parce que c'est l'étranger) et si je veux me le réexpédier au Canada une fois le colis reçu en France, j'ai droit aux frais de douane (pas très malin...).
Du coup j'ai appelé l'assistance Apple Store qui m'a dit qu'il fallait compter au mieux une semaine à partir du départ de Shangaï (point où ça bloque actuellement). Le MBP part de Shangaï jusqu'en Hollande, puis ensuite ils font de la Hollande à la France avec la télécommande que j'ai commandé avec. La totalité du trajet prenant grosso-modo une semaine.


----------



## _Panamac_ (19 Avril 2010)

Hello,

il te reste quand meme 10 jours. ça devrait se débloquer. enfin j'espere...

si ton ordi est déjà a Shangai, a priori, pas de soucis a te faire. J'espere qu'ils vont se metre d'accord pour que des aviosn puissent circuler rapidement, sinon, ça risque d'etre un sacré boxon en europe... 

plus de livraisons nulle part.. je vous parle pas du manque a gagner pour de nombreuses boites...

et bien sur je ne vous parle meme pas de nos MBP


----------



## jpparmentier (19 Avril 2010)

... Pareil de mon côté, MBP 17 pouces commandé mardi à 14h30 avec anti-glare et SSD 256, le délai était à l'origine de 15 jours (26-27 avril), et là il est passé au 3 mai...

Le paquet est parti, mais je n'ai pas de tracking actif.

Wait and see...


----------



## iZiDoR (20 Avril 2010)

En passant par le store US, on peut avoir un tracking. Le mien est bloqué à Shangai pour... Catastrophe naturelle...


----------



## taz_60 (20 Avril 2010)

SHANGHAI, CN	20/04/2010	11:24	CATASTROPHE NATURELLE

Je crois qu'ils passent par la Corée avant d'aller à Roissy. Pour le moment, Roissy est ouvert. Jusqu'à 20h. Dépêchez-vous!


----------



## _Panamac_ (20 Avril 2010)

moi non plus je n'ai toujours pas de tracking actif. deg...


----------



## taz_60 (20 Avril 2010)

Autorisation de la douane européenne. En gros mon MBP est dans l'avion, qui attends de partir de Shanghai.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2010)

Sans les aléas naturels (notamment le problème islandais et des avions cloués au sol) mon mbp sur mesure : 2 semaines d'attente


----------



## shenrone (20 Avril 2010)

Ben au final je vais attendre avant de commander le mien, inutile de le faire attendre dans un aéroport


----------



## _Panamac_ (20 Avril 2010)

effectivement, il est préfréable d'attendre, on en sait pas comment tout ça va s'arranger. Si ça dure, Apple mettra peut etre des circuits  de distribution parallèles en place ?


----------



## taz_60 (20 Avril 2010)

UPS tu veux dire. C'est UPS qui gère tout ça. d'après leur communiqué, ils ont réussi à acheminer une partie des marchandises d'Asie et d'Amerique vers l'Europe en les déviant vers les aéroports ouverts. On peut espérer que les cargos chargés de macs seront bientot de la partie.


----------



## Mouchet (20 Avril 2010)

J'ai eu apple au téléphone, apparemment les livraisons de Shangai à leur hangar aux Pays bas ne devraient pas avoir trop de retard. Il n'est pas nécessaire que l'avion s'arrete en hollande, il peut aussi bien atterir dans un pays proche et finir sa livraison par camion. Tout comme UPS et TNT ont décidés de faire.

A partir du moment où votre colis est arrivés au point de relai en europe il n'y aura pas plus de retard.

D'autre part il ne faut pas dramatiser la situation à ce point, le volcan entraine une suspension complete des vols commerciaux, c'est à dire ceux qui embarque des passagers. En ce qui concerne les avions cargot, ils sont nettement moins soumis à ces problèmes. Leurs traffic devraient revenir normal dans les jours a venir


----------



## _Panamac_ (20 Avril 2010)

Mouchet a dit:


> J'ai eu apple au téléphone, apparemment les livraisons de Shangai à leur hangar aux Pays bas ne devraient pas avoir trop de retard. Il n'est pas nécessaire que l'avion s'arrete en hollande, il peut aussi bien atterir dans un pays proche et finir sa livraison par camion. Tout comme UPS et TNT ont décidés de faire.
> 
> A partir du moment où votre colis est arrivés au point de relai en europe il n'y aura pas plus de retard.
> 
> D'autre part il ne faut pas dramatiser la situation à ce point, le volcan entraine une suspension complete des vols commerciaux, c'est à dire ceux qui embarque des passagers. En ce qui concerne les avions cargot, ils sont nettement moins soumis à ces problèmes. Leurs traffic devraient revenir normal dans les jours a venir




pas si surs !

effectivement, l'interdiction de vol est pour les vols commerciaux mais je t'assure que pour le moment, c'est bien l'ensemble des vols qui est perturbé, vols d'avions-cargo compris.

UPS a un hub en Allemagne et a cessé son activité sur l'europe pour les trois derniers jours. je parle des rotations par avion entre les USA / Asie  / Afrique  / Europe.

je ne parle pas des livraison en Europe qui se font par train + camions.

je pense que les délais seront revus avec une semaine de décalage ?


----------



## macalex73 (20 Avril 2010)

moi je devais recevoir mon imac sur mesure (3.33ghz)  le 21-22 avril et ils ne l'ont toujours pas expédier.....

Est ce normal ?


----------



## Mouchet (20 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> pas si surs !
> 
> effectivement, l'interdiction de vol est pour les vols commerciaux mais je t'assure que pour le moment, c'est bien l'ensemble des vols qui est perturbé, vols d'avions-cargo compris.
> 
> ...



Un hub c'est un relai, ce sont des entrepots. Il n'est pas obligatoire que l'avion se pose en allemagne, il peut tres bien se poser a 1000km et que des camions ou un fret les amènent en allemagne. UPS a déjà élaboré des solutions de secours pour acheminer ses courriers/colis en les faisant venir d'ailleurs par camion. Alors oui il y aura tout de meme des retards mais ce sera 1, 2 ou 3 jours maximum


----------



## _Panamac_ (20 Avril 2010)

espérons ! 


sinon, sur mon compte Apple, je me suis aperçu que ce n'était pas UPS qui était chargé du transfert sur l'Europe mais  Kuehne + Nagel .


expédié depuis le 17 avril, depuis aucune infos...


----------



## dambo (20 Avril 2010)

J'ai commandé mon MBP 15" sur mesure jeudi matin et il n'est toujours pas expedié. La date annoncée de 28avril-3mai.
Pensez-vous que c'est assez réaliste ?


----------



## _Panamac_ (20 Avril 2010)

macalex73 a dit:


> moi je devais recevoir mon imac sur mesure (3.33ghz)  le 21-22 avril et ils ne l'ont toujours pas expédier.....
> 
> Est ce normal ?




a priori non ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------




dambo a dit:


> J'ai commandé mon MBP 15" sur mesure jeudi matin et il n'est toujours pas expedié. La date annoncée de 28avril-3mai.
> Pensez-vous que c'est assez réaliste ?



on en sait pas plus que les autres :rateau:


tout dépend des infos de cette semaine avec la reprise ou non d'un trafic massif vers l'europe.


----------



## Mouchet (20 Avril 2010)

Les aéroport hollandais sont ouvert donc je vois pas trop de raisons que ça change mais bon, faudrait arreter de dramatiser un peu, regardez autre chose que tf1 vous verrez que ça vol. Au pire l'avion fait un détour par la belgique ou même la france et 2 camions vont livrer par route les dépots apple. bref.


----------



## macalex73 (20 Avril 2010)

je viens d'appeler apple pour mon imac, normalement il sera expédier demain de l'usine en asie.... et m'a dit que ca risque de prendre plus de temps pour la livraison.

:hein:


----------



## _Panamac_ (20 Avril 2010)

Mouchet a dit:


> regardez autre chose que tf1 vous verrez que ça vol.



mais oui, qu'ils arrêtent de dire n'importe quoi tous ces gens bloqués dans les aéroports !!


bande de menteurs ! vous voulez juste restez quelques jours de plus en vacances !



s'il te plait, nous fais pas le coup du TF1. tu vois bien que le traffic aérien est largement perturbé...


----------



## adri64 (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour!
Je compte acheter mon MB ou MBP à l'Apple Store du Louvre parce que je suis de passage à Paris dans 2 semaines.

Mais, n'ont-ils que les versions standards?

En gros le seul moyen d'en avoir un sur-mesure est de le commander sur l'Apple Store?
Ou alors est-il possible de trouver un MB avec 4Go de RAM à l'Apple Store du Louvre?


----------



## Mouchet (20 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> mais oui, qu'ils arrêtent de dire n'importe quoi tous ces gens bloqués dans les aéroports !!
> 
> 
> bande de menteurs ! vous voulez juste restez quelques jours de plus en vacances !
> ...



Il est perturbé pour les voyageurs, et encore le blocage concerne encore que certains pays

Tu sais quand on t'envoit un mac il voyage pas avec des voyageurs un avion qui part de shangai pour paris il arrive a paris ou pas loin, maintenant un cargo avec plein de mac tout neuf il peut arriver ailleurs c'est pas un soucis. Le trafic aérien est perturbé mais ils s'adaptent. Les espaces aériens sont partiellement réouvert c'est pas un soucis. Surtout que la hollande a ouvert ses aéroport donc c'est accessibles. On a beau être au 21eme siècle, le fret et les réseaux routiers ça existe.


----------



## bokeh (20 Avril 2010)

adri64 a dit:


> Ou alors est-il possible de trouver un MB avec 4Go de RAM à l'Apple Store du Louvre?



D'après ce que j'ai lu dans un autre fil, ils peuvent augmenter la RAM en magasin moyennant une attente de quelques minutes - et le surcoût bien sûr


----------



## adri64 (20 Avril 2010)

bokeh a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai lu dans un autre fil, ils peuvent augmenter la RAM en magasin moyennant une attente de quelques minutes - et le surcoût bien sûr


 

Merci Bokeh pour ta réponse.
Parce que si je dois le commander en ligne, j'ai peur qu'il n'arrive pas avant mon départ à l'étranger dans 3 semaines/ 1 mois.

Je pense que je leur passerai quand même un coup de tel pour confirmer.


----------



## dambo (20 Avril 2010)

Mouchet a dit:


> Il est perturbé pour les voyageurs, et encore le blocage concerne encore que certains pays
> 
> Tu sais quand on t'envoit un mac il voyage pas avec des voyageurs un avion qui part de shangai pour paris il arrive a paris ou pas loin, maintenant un cargo avec plein de mac tout neuf il peut arriver ailleurs c'est pas un soucis. Le trafic aérien est perturbé mais ils s'adaptent. Les espaces aériens sont partiellement réouvert c'est pas un soucis. Surtout que la hollande a ouvert ses aéroport donc c'est accessibles. On a beau être au 21eme siècle, le fret et les réseaux routiers ça existe.



Eh ben ils sont pas arrivés dans ce cas ! 
lls devraient nous les apporter en vélo ! On les aurait dans 4 mois


----------



## Crisis2k (20 Avril 2010)

Je confirme également que les vols sont bloqués. 
Suivi UPS : "Exception: NATURAL DISASTER" depuis dimanche. A savoir que l'ORIGIN SCAN de Shanghai était vendredi... 
Par contre, j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi ils ne bougent pas de là. A priori ils pourraient partir vers le Pays-Bas ou, au pire, emprunter une autre route... D'après le discours officiel d'UPS en tout cas. Allez savoir !

Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'avancé de mon côté.


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Avril 2010)

pour ma part, toujours aucune info transporteur..  ça m'étonne..


----------



## taz_60 (21 Avril 2010)

Oui ça devient agaçant. Mon colis ne passe pas par Eindhoven normalement, mais directement à Roissy (je n'ai pas de produit additionel commandé, unquement le MBP sur mesure). Roissy a rouvert. Qu'est-ce qu'ils attendent?


BTW l'aéroport de Eindhoven est rouvert depuis 8h du matin hier, tout comme Roissy.


----------



## t-bo (21 Avril 2010)

Vous êtes pas forcément les premiers de la liste sur le Fret. Il y a surement d'autres marchandises avant vous. On peut pas tout renvoyer en un seul jour. :rateau:


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Avril 2010)

oui bien sur, mais le colis pourrait au moins avoir été enregistré, là, je n'ai rien du tout... 

expédié le 17 avril, depuis, pas d'infos. 

j'ai besoin de mon ordi pour bosser moi ...


----------



## clonike (21 Avril 2010)

Les colis de plusieurs jours ont du s'entasser dans un entrepôt et il va falloir du temps pour vider celui-ci.

En plus les colis qui arrivent aujourd'hui a l'aéroport doivent être pris en charge sans être trop influencer par le stock de colis plus ancien, il ne faudrait pas prolonger les retards sur plusieurs semaines.

Enfin je peux me tromper, mais je pense qu'il est plus sage d'envoyer les colis bloqués petit à petit et non en masse et donner priorité à ceux qui arrivent le jour même.


----------



## Crisis2k (21 Avril 2010)

Ca a l'air de bouger un peu...



> http://www.ups.com/content/gb/en/about/news/service_updates/20100415_iceland_volcano.html
> 
> *Customer Update: April 21, 2010, 1400 CET*
> 
> ...



Le mien n'a pas encore bougé mais ça ne devrait pas tarder j'imagine


----------



## iZiDoR (21 Avril 2010)

En français, c'est plus sympa  http://www.ups.com/content/fr/fr/about/news/service_updates/20100415_iceland_volcano.html


----------



## Crisis2k (21 Avril 2010)

Oui mais ce n'est pas le même communiqué :rateau:


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Avril 2010)

ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que j'ai reçu un mail d'Apple m'indiquant que ma commande avait été expédié le 17 avril mais depuis je n'ai aucune infos !

lorsque je vais sur ma console d'admin sur l'apple store, la page reste désespérement vierge comme au premier jour !

a quel moment avez vous eu vos infos de tracking ups ? vous les avez reçu par mail ? 

merci


----------



## Crisis2k (21 Avril 2010)

Normalement tu reçois le mail d'Apple qui t'informe de l'expédition puis quelques heures plus tard, dans le suivi, ton numéro de suivi transporteur change et devient (en principe) quelque chose du style 1Z...


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Avril 2010)

bizarre.. je n'ai pas ça.

j'espère qu'il n'est pas encore sur place.


----------



## Kinesam (21 Avril 2010)

Moi vu que j'habite Cologne j'ai aucun problème 


Bonne attente pour les impatients


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Avril 2010)

reçu à l'instant:

Cher(e) XXXX
Nous vous remercions pour votre récente commande sur l'Apple Store.
  Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est en cours d'expédition. Elle risque toutefois de subir un retard de livraison imprévu, en raison des perturbations affectant le trafic aérien dans toute lEurope. 
 Soyez assuré que nous avons à cur de servir au mieux votre activité et nous vous prions de nous excuser pour toute gêne occasionnée.
 Pour obtenir des informations sur votre commande , veuillez, s'il vous plait, consulter notre site Etat des Commandes
       Cordialement,
        L'Apple Store 



mais toujours rien niveau tracking number =(


----------



## Crisis2k (21 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> bizarre.. je n'ai pas ça.
> 
> j'espère qu'il n'est pas encore sur place.



Honnêtement, je pense qu'il n'a pas du tout bougé...
Moi j'ai eu l'avis d'expédition le 16 et, malgré que j'ai le numéro de suivi UPS, le colis n'a toujours pas décollé. Toujours suite aux problèmes liés à l'Islande...

Pour ton numéro de suivi, essaye de regarder sur l'Apple Store US ( http://apple.com/store ), il y sera affiché direct contrairement au Store FR où il faut aller sur bridge-point, etc.

Quelques screens pour que tu vois :










Au début, le numéro sous "Out Delivery Reference Number" est le même que le "Carrier Tracking Number" puis, quelques heures après, il devient le numéro de suivi UPS (1Z...).

Bonne chance !

PS : Moi il n'a toujours pas bougé...


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Avril 2010)

ok merci !

mais pour ma part, sur le store US, c'est pas UPS qui a la charge du transport. 

bref, je vais encore attendre, y a que ça a faire...

:hein:


----------



## Crisis2k (21 Avril 2010)

Ah bon ? 
C'est écrit quoi sous "Assigned carrier" ? 
Tu habites où ?


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Avril 2010)

je suis en france.

et la page est en français, il y a écrit sous "Transporteur assigné":

En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur


depuis le 17 avril ...


----------



## Crisis2k (21 Avril 2010)

Oué donc j'imagine qu'UPS a tout bloqué vu qu'aucun avion ne partait pour l'Europe... 
Du moment que la situation dans l'air reste la même, je pense que tu devrais avoir quelque chose bientôt... Difficile de prédire quand vu le retard qu'ils ont dû accumuler !


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Avril 2010)

yep...

wait and see.


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Avril 2010)

hello,

y a t'il d'autres personnes pour qui leur MBP transit via   Kuehne + Nagel  ? 

le n° de tracking ne fonctionne pas et je ne sais pas si le matos sera acheminé par bateau ou par avion.

merci


----------



## macalex73 (21 Avril 2010)

y'a un truc que je pige pas quand j'ai appelé hier Apple, le gars m'a dit que comme c'était un imac sur mesure il partirai surement de l'usine en Asie.

En fin d'après midi je reçois un mail comme quoi mon colis est remis au transporteur, puis je reçois le numéro de suivi du transporteur (UPS) et là à 23H je regarde le suivi et il me met que mon imac est à Prague !

Apple à une usine à Prague ou un stock ? (j'espere que c'est un imac d'avril)


----------



## iZiDoR (21 Avril 2010)

Tu dois avoir commandé autre chose avec ton mac. Dans ce cas les colis se retrouvent en Hollande. Ensuite ils repartent pour arriver chez toi et à ce moment là tu auras un num de suivi


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Avril 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Tu dois avoir commandé autre chose avec ton mac. Dans ce cas les colis se retrouvent en Hollande. Ensuite ils repartent pour arriver chez toi et à ce moment là tu auras un num de suivi



si la réponse m'était adressée, efectivement, je me suis pris une Time Capsule 

en gros, le colis est parti le 17 avril de Chine, avec les problemes aériens, on peut supposer qu'il arrivera en Hollande en fin de semaine, et en milieu de semaine prochaine je serais livré?

a peu près .

donc dans les temps malgré tout. ce serait bien


----------



## macalex73 (21 Avril 2010)

VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac


DSL, je viens de voir que apple a une usine a prague , c'est le gars de chez apple qui s'est planté...... même lui ne savait pas où était fabriquée mon imac...


----------



## iZiDoR (21 Avril 2010)

Et oui, le délai est toujours un peu plus long quand on commande plusieurs articles... Ils se regroupent dans un lieu obscur et quand ils sont tous au garde-à-vous, ils partent à l'assaut du client


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Avril 2010)

oui mais bon, quand tu regles une facture a plus de 2000 euros, t'aimerais quand meme avoir droit a un n° de tracking presque 5 jours apres envoi ...


----------



## Dr Troy (21 Avril 2010)

@ Panamac : si ça peut te rassurer je suis dans le même cas (expédié le 17 et pas de nouvelles).

Par contre j'ai commandé une house incase et l'Apple Remote avec, et le transporteur est différent (SYNCREON).

Dans la case Shipping Method, j'ai "Merge In Tnst NL Til", je suppose que ça veut dire qu'ils vont tous passer par la Hollande.


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> @ Panamac : si ça peut te rassurer je suis dans le même cas (expédié le 17 et pas de nouvelles).
> 
> Par contre j'ai commandé une house incase et l'Apple Remote avec, et le transporteur est différent (SYNCREON).
> 
> Dans la case Shipping Method, j'ai "Merge In Tnst NL Til", je suppose que ça veut dire qu'ils vont tous passer par la Hollande.




on a donc exactement la meme chose 

je ne suis pas inquiet, c'est juste que j'ai besoin du matos très vite et que j'ai hate de recevoir l'engin


----------



## taz_60 (22 Avril 2010)

Malgré les nouvelles positives de la part d'UPS, mon colis se trouve toujours en exception, donc sans aucun délai de livraison prévu. J'espère vraiment que ça va bouger aujourd'hui. Avec tout le boulot qui me tombe dessus cette semaine, j'ai pas besoin que mon outil de travail reste bloqué à des milliers de kilomètres...


----------



## t-bo (22 Avril 2010)

C'est marrant que toutes les personnes qui commandent c'est toujours pour un besoin urgent 
Vous aviez bien un autre/ancien outil de travail avant de passer commande 



> Il n'est  rien de plus urgent que d'apprendre la patience [...] _Jacques Attali_


----------



## taz_60 (22 Avril 2010)

Citer Jacques Attali... humm...

Oui c'est un besoin urgent. Heureusement, j'ai pu décaler l'enlèvement de mon actuel MBP par TNT en attendant que le nouveau arrive. Désolé si j'ai besoin d'une machine pour mes études. Et dès le mois de mai, ça devient mon outil de travail, donc j'espère que ça sera réglé d'ici là .


----------



## t-bo (22 Avril 2010)

Pourquoi faire enlever son MBP avant d'avoir le nouveau ?


----------



## N3ox (22 Avril 2010)

C'est urgent parce qu'on est impatient !! C'est tout à fait normal !!

MBP toujours en chine pour moi...


----------



## t-bo (22 Avril 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> C'est urgent parce qu'on est impatient !



Voilà je voulais entendre ca


----------



## taz_60 (22 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Pourquoi faire enlever son MBP avant d'avoir le nouveau ?



Ah bah justement, c'était pas prévu qu'il ait tant de retard! Je devais avoir le temps de recevoir le nouveau avant qu'on m'enlève l'ancien. J'ai pu décaler l'enlèvement à lundi, j'espère qu'il sera arrivé d'ici là.


----------



## Crisis2k (22 Avril 2010)

Ca a bougé pour moi ce matin...



> INCHEON, KR
> 22/04/2010	10:53	DEPARTURE SCAN
> 22/04/2010	9:01	ARRIVAL SCAN
> 
> ...


----------



## clonike (22 Avril 2010)

J'ai commandé un macbook pro 15" avec ecran hd Vendredi dernier, et je viens de voir que son statut est (enfin) passé sur expedié sur le site, mais pour le moment pas d'infos de tracking, je pense que c'est encore un peu tôt.
Je donnerai plus de nouvelle pour voir s'il passe directement dans un avion ou pas.

edit : J'ai reçu les informations de tracking Apple/Ups, a suivre...


----------



## _Panamac_ (22 Avril 2010)

Réponse d'Apple a ma demande de renseignements concernant le suivi des colis :

"
Le numéro du suivi est disponible que quand le produit est arrivée à la destinatino finale, c'est à dire a nos dépôts pour être remis au transporteur. "

avec les vraies fautes !


En gros, il faut attendre que la livraison est lieu depuis la chine pour qu'ensuite le colis transit via TNT ou UPS.

parti le 17 avril pour ma part. en comptant les 10 jours préconisés par Apple, la livraison devrait donc avoir lieu comme prévu vers le 27 avril.


----------



## iZiDoR (22 Avril 2010)

Comme je te l'ai dit  Les colis doivent être  groupiiir


----------



## _Panamac_ (22 Avril 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Comme je te l'ai dit  Les colis doivent être  groupiiir




yep, tout à fait 

mais bon, j'aurais quand même aimé savoir quand est ce que le colis en provenance de chine allait arriver sur place.

c'est bien long je trouve pour une commande le jour de sa sortie...


----------



## Crisis2k (22 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> Réponse d'Apple a ma demande de renseignements concernant le suivi des colis :
> 
> "
> Le numéro du suivi est disponible que quand le produit est arrivée à la destinatino finale, c'est à dire a nos dépôts pour être remis au transporteur. "
> ...



Non, ce n'est pas ça.
Ce qu'il t'explique c'est que le numéro de suivi est dispo quand le Mac est prêt et qu'il est remis au transporteur... Ce qui est toujours le cas. Si tu n'as pas de numéro de suivi, c'est que ton colis n'a pas encore été remis au transporteur (ou alors il vient de l'être et ça n'est pas encore à jour, en général une question de quelques heures...).

Ton Mac est *Prepared for shipment* au moins (Store US) ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

bah faut attendre c'est tout, personne ici ne va te donner une date de livraison

ça dépend de quand la commande est réellement expédiée, par ou elle transite, combien de temps elle va passer en douanes, etc

les vols de fret ont déjà repris depuis 48h, y a plus qu'à attendre que le flot de colis soit traité


----------



## _Panamac_ (22 Avril 2010)

painauchocolat a dit:


> bah faut attendre c'est tout, personne ici ne va te donner une date de livraison
> 
> ça dépend de quand la commande est réellement expédiée, par ou elle transite, combien de temps elle va passer en douanes, etc
> 
> les vols de fret ont déjà repris depuis 48h, y a plus qu'à attendre que le flot de colis soit traité



heu, merci pour tes éclaircissements painauchocolat...  


sinon, Crisis2k, je regarde ça 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------

je n'ai pas autant d'infos que toi sur le store US.

juste ça : Shipped on: Apr 17, 2010 							 								via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.

mais ça ne me dis rien.

je vais attendre encore quelques jours mais j'aimerais bien voir si ça bouge ou pas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h16 ----------

il y a ça aussi :

Adresse dexpéditionPARIS,  FR17 Avr. 2010 Date de livraison estimée 03 Mai 2010  (sujet à changement)  État actuel de lexpéditionEn  cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais26 Avr. 2010 Signée par



en gros, j'ai peur de devoir attendre le 26 avril pour que le colis soit reçu en Holande puis livré le 3 mai à Paris.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------




_Panamac_ a dit:


> heu, merci pour tes éclaircissements painauchocolat...
> 
> 
> sinon, Crisis2k, je regarde ça
> ...


----------



## Crisis2k (22 Avril 2010)

Ah, je ne connais pas du tout K&N... je ne peux pas trop t'aider ducoup !
Bizarre quand même, peut-être qu'ils ont changé de transporteur temporairement pour soulager UPS ? Quelqu'un d'autre a ce transporteur assigné ?


----------



## Dr Troy (22 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> Date de livraison estimée 03 Mai 2010  (sujet à changement)
> 
> État actuel de lexpédition  En  cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais  26 Avr. 2010
> 
> ...



Date d'expédition le 26, donc c'est envoyé le 26. :rateau:

Je pense que K&N est le transporteur pour faire Chine - Hollande puis ça doit être relayé par UPS.


----------



## baindejardin (23 Avril 2010)

ENFIIIIIIIIIIN !!!

Après un long moment avec cette spécification (depuis le 20) :
LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON

... voilà à l'instant une mise à jour !!!

>>>

LECTURE AU DEPART


Arrivée samedi à la maison ?.. génial pour passer le week-end alors 

Et vous ??


----------



## taz_60 (23 Avril 2010)

A savoir que lorsqu'il y a la notification de dédouanement à Cologne, le colis n'est PAS à Cologne. Il est toujours en Chine. Ce sont juste les données qui ont été envoyées au hub de Cologne pour le dédouanement.

De mon coté, l'exception "catastrophe naturelle" a enfin disparu, le colis a transité en Corée et vient de partir pour l'Europe. Livraison lundi vraisemblablement .

Ah oui, et UPS ne livre pas le samedi.


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Date d'expédition le 26, donc c'est envoyé le 26. :rateau:
> 
> Je pense que K&N est le transporteur pour faire Chine - Hollande puis ça doit être relayé par UPS.



C'est aussi ce que je pensais mais il a bien été expédie le 17 avril. J'ai le numéro de suivi. 
Je ne vois pas trop ce que cette date vient faire la? C'était la date de livraison prevue initialement alors peut être que... 

C'est complique !


----------



## Bladrak (23 Avril 2010)

Pour ma part j'en suis au même point que toi _Panamac_ ... Aux dates près même. J'ai appelé Apple mardi et ils m'ont dit qu'une fois ma commande aux Pays-Bas elle passait en Express (je suis pressé non pas par impatience mais parce que je pars au Canada pour 4 mois vendredi, et que j'aimerais ne pas avoir à payer les droits de douane sur un produit où j'ai déjà payé la TVA... Soit rajouter 200 au prix du produit juste parce que le timing est pas le bon.)
Du coup une fois arrivée aux Pays-Bas ma commande ne mettrait qu'un jour pour arriver chez moi. Mais encore faut-il qu'elle y arrive aux Pays-Bas...


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Avril 2010)

Bladrak a dit:


> Pour ma part j'en suis au même point que toi _Panamac_ ... Aux dates près même. J'ai appelé Apple mardi et ils m'ont dit qu'une fois ma commande aux Pays-Bas elle passait en Express (je suis pressé non pas par impatience mais parce que je pars au Canada pour 4 mois vendredi, et que j'aimerais ne pas avoir à payer les droits de douane sur un produit où j'ai déjà payé la TVA... Soit rajouter 200 au prix du produit juste parce que le timing est pas le bon.)
> Du coup une fois arrivée aux Pays-Bas ma commande ne mettrait qu'un jour pour arriver chez moi. Mais encore faut-il qu'elle y arrive aux Pays-Bas...




si tu pars le 30 avril, c'est jouable. 

sinon, tu organises un retour de la machine et tu l'achetes au Canada.


----------



## Bladrak (23 Avril 2010)

Oui mais dans ce cas-là je n'ai pas forcément accès à l'Apple on Campus, et je devrai payer les droits de douane en rentrant en France pour rester dans la légalité - le tout au-delà du fait que le mac ne sera pas du tout assuré par mon assurance perso, ce qui m'embêterait puisqu'à chaque fois elle m'a été utile !

Bref, on verra bien, si pas d'évolution lundi je les rappellerai, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Crisis2k (23 Avril 2010)

Pour info, cette nuit :



> LONDON, GB
> 23/04/2010	6:01	OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 23/04/2010	5:11	DESTINATION SCAN
> 23/04/2010	4:55	ARRIVAL SCAN
> ...









baindejardin a dit:


> ENFIIIIIIIIIIN !!!
> 
> Après un long moment avec cette spécification (depuis le 20) :
> LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
> ...



Je confirme qu'UPS ne livre pas le samedi pour Apple. Ceci dit, sans vouloir te donner de faux-espoirs, peut-être qu'ils vont changer les choses suite au retards. Pour ma livraison, le voyage a pris 48h au lieu des 72h habituelles donc tout est envisageable ! Tu le sauras dans la nuit dépendant de comment ton colis voyage... n'hésite pas à poster le suivi UPS.


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Avril 2010)

@ Bladrak:

La personne de chez Apple t'a t'elle dit au téléphone que ton colis serait expédié le 27 avril ou qu'il avait été expédié comme indiqué sur ton compte ?

je ne saisis pas cette date du 26 (ou 27) avril qui s'affiche pour ceux qui sont expédiés par K&N

Sinon c'est cool pour ceux qui vont le recevoir vite


----------



## baindejardin (23 Avril 2010)

MDR !
Vous inquiétez pas, je sais très bien qu'il ne livre pas pour Apple le samedi ... quoique !..
... mais rien ne m'empêche de le retirer au centre, comme je l'ai si souvent fait !!
Là le colis va pas tarder à arriver à Cologne ... donc normalement demain à Lyon vu que le transport se fait de nuit !..
... si tel est le cas, demain je vais le retirer au centre de Feyzin puisque leurs bureaux sont ouverts jusqu'à 19H.

... et étant donné les retards accumulés, je pense bien qu'UPS va mobiliser une partie de ces équipes ce WE.

Au pire, lundi ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------




taz_60 a dit:


> A savoir que lorsqu'il y a la notification de dédouanement à Cologne, le colis n'est PAS à Cologne. Il est toujours en Chine. Ce sont juste les données qui ont été envoyées au hub de Cologne pour le dédouanement.



Tu me prends pour une pomme ou quoi ?! mdr :rateau:


----------



## mp_ (23 Avril 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> *A savoir que lorsqu'il y a la notification de dédouanement à Cologne, le colis n'est PAS à Cologne. Il est toujours en Chine. Ce sont juste les données qui ont été envoyées au hub de Cologne pour le dédouanement.*
> 
> De mon coté, l'exception "catastrophe naturelle" a enfin disparu, le colis a transité en Corée et vient de partir pour l'Europe. Livraison lundi vraisemblablement .
> 
> Ah oui, et UPS ne livre pas le samedi.


----------



## Crisis2k (23 Avril 2010)

baindejardin a dit:


> MDR !
> Vous inquiétez pas, je sais très bien qu'il ne livre pas pour Apple le samedi ... quoique !..
> ... mais rien ne m'empêche de le retirer au centre, comme je l'ai si souvent fait !!
> Là le colis va pas tarder à arriver à Cologne ... donc normalement demain à Lyon vu que le transport se fait de nuit !..
> ...



T'es sûr de toi pour la récupération de colis ? Tel que moi je sais, ce n'est pas possible avec UPS... ou alors ce n'est que les colis Apple ? En tout cas, les quelques fois où j'ai demandé ça pour récupérer un Macbook (oui, j'ai l'impression qu'à chaque fois je me fais avoir avec le weekend et je dois attendre le lundi !), UPS a refusé que je vienne chercher le colis sous prétexte qu'il est dans un camion, scellé et non accessible.

Bonne chance en tout cas !


----------



## Monster (23 Avril 2010)

Est-ce que quelqu'un serait dans le même cas que moi? :

J'ai acheté mon MBP 13" le 15/04/10 chez un apple reseller (You Cast), sauf que du coup je ne peux pas suivre l'avancement du transport de mon MBP... 
J'ai appelé mardi (20/04) le call center de You Cast, qui eux ont joint la boutique et m'ont répondu que du fait des conditions aériennes il n'était 'pas encore partit"...

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait des infos? du genre, est-ce que le temps de livraison à un Reseller est plus long qu'à un particulier? ou comment se passe les commandes chez les Resellers...?

Merci


----------



## baindejardin (23 Avril 2010)

Je suis venu récupérer un iPhone en réparation et mon dernier MBP directement en centre !..
... jamais eu de soucis ! lol


----------



## Crisis2k (23 Avril 2010)

Bon ben cool alors, tiens nous au courant !


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Avril 2010)

hello,

pour ceux qui ont comme moi peu d'infos au sujet de l'expédition de leur MBP, la date du 26 ou 27 avril qui est annoncée correspond à la livraison en Hollande, soit 10 jours de Chine jusqu'aux Pays-Bas.

Ensuite, compter 3 à 4 jours de plus pour être livré chez vous.


En ce qui me concerne je devrais être livré le 29 avril, donc pile au moment ou je prends quelques jours de congés... 

y a plus qu'à attendre.


----------



## sebconcept (23 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Actuellement en attente de réception d'un MBP (comme beaucoup de personnes participant à ce sujet...).
Je l'ai commandé chez ICLG mais pour une réception en magasin (et non a domicile). Il devront me contacter lorsqu'il le recevront.

Quand avez-vous passé commande sur l'apple store et quelle est la date de réception prévue ? (j'ai passé commande le Samedi 17 Avril)

Comme ca je pourrai me faire une idée de la date approximative de livraison.

Merci d'avance et bonne reception à tous !


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Avril 2010)

hello Sebconcept,

tout dépend de la config que tu as demandé. Perso, j'ai demandé un MBP sur mesure, c'est à dire avec un autre écran, un autre disque dur + 1 time capsule, ce qui explique le "retard" de livraison.

si tu as pris un modele classique, tu devrais le recevoir sous peu.


----------



## Monster (23 Avril 2010)

@sebconcept : Je suis dans le même cas, commandé chez Youcast le 15/04, configuration classique du 13" entrée de gamme et toujours rien reçu...


----------



## sebconcept (23 Avril 2010)

J'ai commandé le 15,4" d'entré de gamme avec l'ecran HD Glossy. tout le reste est de base. (DD, RAM,etc...)

Quand avez-vous commandé le votre et quelle est votre date de livraison estimée ?


----------



## Kanjii (23 Avril 2010)

sebconcept a dit:


> Quand avez-vous passé commande sur l'apple store et quelle est la date de réception prévue ? (j'ai passé commande le Samedi 17 Avril)
> 
> Comme ca je pourrai me faire une idée de la date approximative de livraison.
> 
> Merci d'avance et bonne reception à tous !


Commande du19 avril, livraison prévue du 29 avril au 3 mai (MBP 13 de base).


----------



## clonike (24 Avril 2010)

sebconcept a dit:


> J'ai commandé le 15,4" d'entré de gamme avec l'ecran HD Glossy. tout le reste est de base. (DD, RAM,etc...)
> 
> Quand avez-vous commandé le votre et quelle est votre date de livraison estimée ?



Même config que toi, 15" de base avec ecran hd glossy :

Commandé le 16 avril

Expédié le 22 avril a l'aéroport

Décollé le 24 vers Cologne

Réception prévue ce lundi 26


----------



## Dr Troy (24 Avril 2010)

Je suppose que tout le monde à reçu le même mail, mais au cas où...



> Cher(ère) Christian Troy,
> 
> Le traffic aérien est de retour à un niveau normal d'activité.
> 
> ...



Bon après je suis allé voir mon suivi et ça n'a toujours pas bougé, en tout cas ça m'arrangerais bien qu'il arrive la semaine prochaine. Patience.... patience.


----------



## taz_60 (24 Avril 2010)

Moi je n'ai pas reçu le mail, mais mon colis est enfin en transit de Cologne vers Paris. Livraison lundi. Cool


----------



## _Panamac_ (24 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Je suppose que tout le monde à reçu le même mail, mais au cas où...
> 
> 
> 
> Bon après je suis allé voir mon suivi et ça n'a toujours pas bougé, en tout cas ça m'arrangerais bien qu'il arrive la semaine prochaine. Patience.... patience.



cherche pas, le suivi démarrera le 27. pas avant.

c'est Apple by phone qui me l'a précisé. a partir du 27, il sera livré de Hollande a chez toi, donc en 48h c'est faisable.


----------



## clonike (25 Avril 2010)

clonike a dit:


> Même config que toi, 15" de base avec ecran hd glossy :
> 
> Commandé le 16 avril
> 
> ...




Et bien, c'est pas plus pour le 26 vu que je viens de voir que mon MBP est arrivé en Alaska  , je me demande bien ce qu'il est parti faire là-bas !


ANCHORAGE, 				  	            				AK, 	              	            		     US  	             	             	            	         	           	           	            04/24/2010 	           	 	           	           	            4:19 P.M. 	           	 	           	          ARRIVAL SCAN 	          	                     	                            				 				  	                                                                      

Normal d'après vous ?


----------



## Viablub (25 Avril 2010)

Oh moins je vois que je ne suis pas le seul. J'ai été aussi surpris que toi en voyant mon MBP en Alaska. Après être resté une semaine bloqué en Chine nos MBP vont faire un tour du monde.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h46 ----------

D'ailleurs nos MBP voyage ensemble il est arrivé à la même heure.


----------



## supermikko (25 Avril 2010)

Commande sur mesure + Volcan=
Commande le 15/04 Expédié le 24, livraison prévu le 11 mai (sujet à changement) !!!

C'est un peu du grand n'importe quoi, c'est très loin du "Expédition:             3 jours" à la commande" !!!!
Pour moi, si ils respectent leur délai, ca fera du 18 jours (ouvrés) et pas les 3 annoncés !!!

Pour n'importe quelle commande en Asie (et même avec le volcan), en ups je suis livré en 3jrs, Apple il leur faut 18jrs!


----------



## gildas1 (25 Avril 2010)

commande passée le 24 

date prevue: le 05

ça va etre long


----------



## _Panamac_ (25 Avril 2010)

c'est vrai que les envois des nouveaux MBP relèvent du grand n'importe quoi ...

Apple aurait elle précipitée leur annonce ?


----------



## mp_ (25 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon 13" commandé le 14 vient de redécoller d'une escale à ... Anchorage (Alaska). Après avoir passé quelques jours à Shangaï.

Mon portable aura fait le tour du monde !:love:


----------



## gildas1 (25 Avril 2010)

Attendons, peut etre en prime nous aurons des pbs comme il fut avec l'imac 

c'est un peu du rechauffé avec les MBP, du retard du retard


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Avril 2010)

mp_ a dit:


> d'une escale à ... Anchorage (Alaska). Après avoir passé quelques jours à Shangaï.
> Mon portable aura fait le tour du monde !:love:



Histoire de bien dilater les soudures de la carte mère


----------



## dambo (25 Avril 2010)

Bien ... commandé le 15, expedié le 24 ! Date de réception prévu : le 11 mai !
Merci Apple


----------



## NightWalker (25 Avril 2010)

supermikko a dit:


> Commande sur mesure + Volcan=
> Commande le 15/04 Expédié le 24, livraison prévu le 11 mai (sujet à changement) !!!
> 
> C'est un peu du grand n'importe quoi, c'est très loin du "Expédition:             3 jours" à la commande" !!!!
> ...



Commande sur mesure, c'est à dire avec modification ? si c'est le cas c'est normal. Livraison 3 jours c'est pour une configuration de base. Et attention, "Expédition sous 3 jours ouvrables" veut dire qu'il ne sera expédié que dans les 3 jours. Il ne sera pas chez toi dans les 3 jours. En plus, s'il s'agit bien d'une configuration modifiée, il faut ajouter environ une semaine pour la livraison, ouvrable (sans compter les weekends).


----------



## mp_ (25 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Histoire de bien dilater les soudures de la carte mère



Il est arrivé à Köln y'a 1 heure :love:

Si ils le font décoller ce soir pour la France, y'a ptêtre moyen de l'avoir demain ? :love:

Ou après-demain dans tous les cas ? :love::love:


----------



## supermikko (25 Avril 2010)

En effet Nightwalker,

alors si je suit ton calcul, 
commande le 15 + 3jrs + 5jrs environs = le 27 avril !
27 avril + Volcan = entre le 3 et le 5 mai ! le 11 c'est 5 jrs de plus, soit une semaine !

D'ailleur, volcan ou pas, lorsque j'ai passé ma commande le délai a pourtant changé, signe d'une sorte de "précision", c'est drôle mais il y a quand même une chose pas clair, pourquoi afficher un nombre de jours, dans ce cas là, ils sont assez grand pour ne pas faire figurer un nombre de jours (avec le détail du nombre de jours ouvrés). C'est comme un peu un petit mensonge dans le rapport vente achat !

C'est juste un constat ! 
Maintenant ca se trouve, abracadabra c'est la demain, et toute la manipulation consiste à manipuler la satisfaction des clients.
Bref, nous sommes au beau milieu d'une conspiration


----------



## mp_ (26 Avril 2010)

mp_ a dit:


> Il est arrivé à Köln y'a 1 heure :love:
> 
> Si ils le font décoller ce soir pour la France, y'a ptêtre moyen de l'avoir demain ? :love:
> 
> Ou après-demain dans tous les cas ? :love::love:



Il a fait Cologne -> Roissy ce matin, il est actuellement en cours de livraison :love:

Mon premier Macintel ! :love:


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Avril 2010)

Je trouve ça dingue, il y a des personnes qui attendent 4 mois une mise à jour et bizzarement depuis 2 semaines tout le monde a un besoin urgent de bosser avec sa machine au point de ne pas pouvoir attendre 8 jours....
Et c'est aussi hallucinant de ne pas comprendre les conséquences du blocage total du traffic aérien européen pendant près dune semaine...


----------



## _Panamac_ (26 Avril 2010)

non, je pense plutot que l'on est habitué aujourd'hui à ce que ça aille vite et donc attendre deux semaines ou plus pour un ordinateur ce n'est plus si "conventionnel" 

moi, ce qui me galère surtout, c'est d'avoir payé plus de 2000 euros un produit que je ne peux meme pas suivre près de 10 jours après qu'il est été expédié. je ne trouve pas ça normal.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> non, je pense plutot que l'on est habitué aujourd'hui à ce que ça aille vite et donc attendre deux semaines ou plus pour un ordinateur ce n'est plus si "conventionnel"
> 
> moi, ce qui me galère surtout, c'est d'avoir payé plus de 2000 euros un produit que je ne peux meme pas suivre près de 10 jours après qu'il est été expédié. je ne trouve pas ça normal.



les délais habituels c'est 7-10 jours

sauf que là, les envois ont été perturbés par le volcan et les fermetures d'aéroport

que tu aies payé ta machine 1000 ou 3000 euros, ca aurait été pareil, je vois pas ce que le prix vient faire là dedans quand des circonstances exceptionnelles arrivent


----------



## _Panamac_ (26 Avril 2010)

il faut bien lire les messages.

je ne parle pas du retard. je dis simplement que quand tu débourses des sous comme ça, tu t'attends a avoir un minimum de suivi du colis. ce qui n'est pas le cas pour le moment car de Chine jusqu'en Hollande il n'y a pas de traçabilité.


----------



## Venturo (26 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> moi, ce qui me galère surtout, c'est d'avoir payé plus de 2000 euros un produit que je ne peux meme pas suivre près de 10 jours après qu'il *est* été expédié. je ne trouve pas ça normal.



Ah tiens, je ne connaissais pas la forme "être été".

Si je peux me permettre, les modérateurs devraient également encourager à ne pas écrire des énormités comme ça.

C'est quand même pire que de mettre "ke" au lieu de "que"...là on sent vraiment qu'il manque une bonne compréhension de la langue et que ce n'est pas pour aller plus vite...être et avoir ce n'est quand même pas pareil bordel.


----------



## _Panamac_ (26 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Ah tiens, je ne connaissais pas la forme "être été".
> 
> Si je peux me permettre, les modérateurs devraient également encourager à ne pas écrire des énormités comme ça.
> 
> C'est quand même pire que de mettre "ke" au lieu de "que"...là on sent vraiment qu'il manque une bonne compréhension de la langue et que ce n'est pas pour aller plus vite...être et avoir ce n'est quand même pas pareil bordel.





????? 


merci pour ton message. 




je ne sais pas quelle frustration tu caches pour écrire pareil message mais tu as raison de me reprendre. au moins, ce post n'est pas complétement inutile.


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2010)

supermikko a dit:


> alors si je suit ton calcul,
> commande le 15 + 3jrs + 5jrs environs = le 27 avril !
> 27 avril + Volcan = entre le 3 et le 5 mai ! le 11 c'est 5 jrs de plus, soit une semaine



Certes, mais à cause du volcan, la file d'attente pour les départs s'allongent aussi. De toute façon, la date donnée par Apple est souvent la date max. Il n'est pas impossible que le délai soit plus court, suivant la fluidité des expéditions. Ou s'allonger s'il y a embouteillage. Parce que je suppose qu'il n'y a pas que Apple pour le même transport.





supermikko a dit:


> D'ailleur, volcan ou pas, lorsque j'ai passé ma commande le délai a pourtant changé, signe d'une sorte de "précision", *c'est drôle mais il y a quand même une chose pas clair, pourquoi afficher un nombre de jours,* dans ce cas là, ils sont assez grand pour ne pas faire figurer un nombre de jours (avec le détail du nombre de jours ouvrés). C'est comme un peu un petit mensonge dans le rapport vente achat !


C'est psychologique... tout le monde a besoin de répère. Imagine qu'après l'avoir commandé, Apple ne donne aucune information concernant la livraison...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------




Venturo a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, les modérateurs devraient également encourager à ne pas écrire des énormités comme ça.



Gné...


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Ah tiens, je ne connaissais pas la forme "être été".
> 
> Si je peux me permettre, les modérateurs devraient également encourager à ne pas écrire des énormités comme ça.
> 
> C'est quand même pire que de mettre "ke" au lieu de "que"...là on sent vraiment qu'il manque une bonne compréhension de la langue et que ce n'est pas pour aller plus vite...être et avoir ce n'est quand même pas pareil bordel.



Il ne te reste plus que 3 421 760 messages à vérifier.......


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Il ne te reste plus que 3 421 760 messages à vérifier.......


 
Bon courage l'ami...


----------



## Venturo (26 Avril 2010)

Merci bien 

Aucune frustration sous-jacente, à ma connaissance en tout cas Panamac. Un simple agacement conservateur de voir la langue française écorchée à chaque coin de forum.

J'ai posté ce message simplement car j'ai souvent vu des réponses du type "pas de texto ici s'il te plaît"...Et c'est légitime évidemment.
Mais je trouve autant atterrant d'écrire "Je n'est pas encore acheter mon MBP" que "Je trouve kil ne fo pas fair de fote d'ortografe"

Dans le second cas, c'est un parti pris au moins


----------



## mp_ (26 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Merci bien
> 
> Aucune frustration sous-jacente, à ma connaissance en tout cas Panamac. Un simple agacement conservateur de voir la langue française écorchée à chaque coin de forum.
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord, et le premier qui n'ai pas d'accord lève le doigt.


----------



## taz_60 (26 Avril 2010)

Mon 15" hd mat vient arriver. Le temps de transférer ma sauvegarde time machine dessus et je mettrai mes impressions sur l'écran hd. Pour le moment ça m'a l'air vraiment très bon: contrastés et angles de vision aussi bon que le précédent 15"

Envoyé de mon HTC Desire, pour passer le temps (excellent iphone killer par ailleurs, et a quand une application macgé pour Android? Oui on peut aimer son mac et ne pas avoir d'iPhone...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------

Mon 15" hd mat vient arriver. Le temps de transférer ma sauvegarde time machine dessus et je mettrai mes impressions sur l'écran hd. Pour le moment ça m'a l'air vraiment très bon: contrastés et angles de vision aussi bon que le précédent 15"

Envoyé de mon HTC Desire, pour passer le temps (excellent iphone killer par ailleurs, et a quand une application macgé pour Android? Oui on peut aimer son mac et ne pas avoir d'iPhone...).


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Avril 2010)

Euh... l'iPhone il poste qu'une seule fois lui


----------



## gildas1 (26 Avril 2010)

_Concernant les fautes d'ortografes, il y a un minimum à prendre en conte, entre un message compris à la premiere lecture et un autre obligeant le lecteur à se trifouiller les maininges durant 5 minutes!_

(Alors oui il y a des fautes, mais c'est pour la bonne cause, et ainsi démontrer que le principal étant de comprendre le sens)

Me concernant voir une personne (étant sur le fofo depuis longtemps ou pas peu importe), commencer à critiquer un fait qui est les erreurs d'écriture: personne est parfait partout; cela me fait penser que pour être propriétaire de MAC la règle veut que vous soyez de bonne provenance et donc avoir au minimum une ribambelle de diplômes, je déteste ce comportement!


Sinon mon délai encore une fois reporté,

J'espère qu'au moins mon MBP saura faire le café et faire la vaisselle car j'en attends beaucoup de "lui"



je suis curieux de l'état des perfs de la CG donc si vous avez des infos n'hésitez pas!

cdlt


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

mp_ a dit:


> Je suis d'accord, et le premier qui n'ai pas d'accord lève le doigt.


----------



## gildas1 (26 Avril 2010)

bravo tu as gagné je te laisse le soin de découvrir ton cadeau:

*ICI*


----------



## shenrone (26 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> bravo tu as gagné je te laisse le soin de découvrir ton cadeau:
> 
> *ICI*



Vous passez par l'Apple store en ligne ou par le téléphone pour vos commandes?


----------



## gildas1 (26 Avril 2010)

je prefere le tel pour essayer d'avoir des supplements et ca marche

en plus coup de bol, j'ai passé commande à l'office de barcelone, et je suis tombé sur une personne de ma connaissance donc voilà

ps: par contre j'ai l(adresse de cette personne où il me notifie qu'il peut avoir les memes tarifs sur apple (environ 10% car je suis etudiant), mais sans etre etudiant ...


----------



## killers460 (26 Avril 2010)

En général les délais de livraison indiqué sont les bons sauf quand un certains nuage venant d'Islande chamboule le trafic aérien


----------



## Venturo (26 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> (Alors oui il y a des fautes, mais c'est pour la bonne cause, et ainsi démontrer que *le principal étant de comprendre le sens*)





Rah putain mais c'est avec ce raisonnement que tout fout le camp et que les jeunes arrivent illettrés au collège !
Bien au contraire, la forme a autant d'importance que le fond...
Si quand tu dis un truc, l'important c'est que ce soit compris, alors pourquoi pas rentrer dans une boulangerie et dire uniquement "baguette"...sans phrase, sans forme de politesse, sans rien, juste le sens brut...

Ce serait un monde horrible. Il me paraît évident que les formes, les artifices comme la politesse ou l'orthographe sont essentiels :love:


----------



## bokeh (26 Avril 2010)

Oui, tu as raison ©


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Rah putain mais c'est avec ce raisonnement que tout fout le camp et que les jeunes arrivent illettrés au collège !
> Bien au contraire, la forme a autant d'importance que le fond...
> Si quand tu dis un truc, l'important c'est que ce soit compris, alors pourquoi pas rentrer dans une boulangerie et dire uniquement "baguette"...sans phrase, sans forme de politesse, sans rien, juste le sens brut...
> 
> Ce serait un monde horrible. Il me paraît évident que les formes, les artifices comme la politesse ou l'orthographe sont essentiels :love:


N'exagérons rien non plus... Autant voir un langage SMS dans les forums je peux comprendre que c'est horripilant. Autant une faute dans une longue phrase... 

Parce que sinon...



Venturo a dit:


> Si quand tu dis un truc, l'important c'est que ce soit compris, alors pourquoi pas rentrer dans une boulangerie et dire uniquement "baguette"...



Lorsque tu dis quelque chose, l'important est qu'elle soit comprise, alors pourquoi ne pas rentrer dans une boulangerie... etc...

Et j'en passe... et on n'en finit plus...


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Et j'en passe... et on n'en finit plus...



:modo: Et j'en passe** (alt+.) et on n'en finit plus** (alt+.) :modo:


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> :modo: Et j'en passe*&#8230;* (alt+.) et on n'en finit plus*&#8230;* (alt+.) :modo:



c'est vrai c'est plus gros... mais je préfère...

Et j'en passe&#63743;&#63743;&#63743; (alt+1) et on n'en finit plus&#63743;&#63743;&#63743; (alt+1)


----------



## gildas1 (27 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Rah putain mais c'est avec ce raisonnement que tout fout le camp et que les jeunes arrivent illettrés au collège !
> Bien au contraire, la forme a autant d'importance que le fond...
> Si quand tu dis un truc, l'important c'est que ce soit compris, alors pourquoi pas rentrer dans une boulangerie et dire uniquement "baguette"...sans phrase, sans forme de politesse, sans rien, juste le sens brut...
> 
> Ce serait un monde horrible. Il me paraît évident que les formes, les artifices comme la politesse ou l'orthographe sont essentiels :love:




plusieurs choses, 

je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton exemple:

au sein d'une phrase un verbe est obligatoire, pour préciser l'action (vendre, gouter, acheter, manger)

pour la politesse, son existence est essentielle mais là c'est plus vers les parents qu'il faut se retourner et non l'enseignement!


pour rester dans le sujet 


sur les MBP 2010, il existe un correcteur d'orthographe 
cela doit être ça qui ralentit sa production


ps: tu te veux irréprochable ce n'est pas en utilisant des mots tels que "putain" que tu y arrivera


----------



## _Panamac_ (27 Avril 2010)

toujours pas de suivi actif pour ma part....


le MBP a été commandé le 13 avril, expédié le 17... depuis aucun mouvements :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> toujours pas de suivi actif pour ma part....
> 
> 
> le MBP a été commandé le 13 avril, expédié le 17... depuis aucun mouvements :mouais:



tu veux pas appeler Apple et les relancer sur ton probleme pour qu'ils contactent le transporteur plutot que de repeter tous les jours ici que ton colis est bloqué ?


----------



## dambo (27 Avril 2010)

J'ai une date estimé pour le 10 (qui était le 11 hier...)
Et en dessous "Dans les délais 29 avril" -> Kesako ?


----------



## _Panamac_ (27 Avril 2010)

painauchocolat a dit:


> tu veux pas appeler Apple et les relancer sur ton probleme pour qu'ils contactent le transporteur plutot que de repeter tous les jours ici que ton colis est bloqué ?




Mon bon painauchocolat, tu as remarqué que ce fil est dédié au sujet de mon précédent message ? 

comme tu ne le sais sans doute pas car je suppose que tu ne lis pas les messages du fil, certains d'entre nous devaient recevoir aujourd'hui même la confirmation de l'expédition de leur commande depuis la Hollande.

Du coup, ne voyant rien venir, je me suis permis de me fendre d'un message pour savoir si les autres avaient des nouvelles.

Message que tu n'es pas obligé de lire bien sur...



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h03 ----------




dambo a dit:


> J'ai une date estimé pour le 10 (qui était le 11 hier...)
> Et en dessous "Dans les délais 29 avril" -> Kesako ?




Dambo, j'ai la même chose que toi avec la date d'aujourd'hui. cela veut dire que ton colis sera expédié le 29 depuis la hollande.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

chaque cas est différent, même si les autres avaient des infos, ca ne changerait rien à ton colis

appelles Apple


----------



## Bladrak (27 Avril 2010)

Pour ma part j'ai appelé le service client. Ils m'ont dit que mon colis était en Hollande, et il devrait partir demain normalement  Par contre toujours pas d'infos sur le site (à priori on n'a les infos que quand le colis a été remis au transporteur privé).


----------



## _Panamac_ (27 Avril 2010)

Bladrak a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai appelé le service client. Ils m'ont dit que mon colis était en Hollande, et il devrait partir demain normalement  Par contre toujours pas d'infos sur le site (à priori on n'a les infos que quand le colis a été remis au transporteur privé).






on m'a aussi dit la même chose. 

Les commandes expédiées le 17 avril sont donc en Hollande depuis aujourd'hui et attendent d'être réparties entre TNT et UPS.

infos de tracking ce soir ou demain a priori.


c'est cool !!! :rateau:


----------



## Dr Troy (27 Avril 2010)

C'est passé en NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER dans l'après-midi et je viens de vérifier à l'instant, c'est passé chez UPS 

Livraison prévue le 29 d'après UPS et Apple (c'était le 03 mai avant de passer sur UPS).


----------



## _Panamac_ (27 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> C'est passé en NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER dans l'après-midi et je viens de vérifier à l'instant, c'est passé chez UPS
> 
> Livraison prévue le 29 d'après UPS et Apple (c'était le 03 mai avant de passer sur UPS).




Idem !


----------



## jpparmentier (27 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> C'est passé en NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER dans l'après-midi et je viens de vérifier à l'instant, c'est passé chez UPS
> 
> Livraison prévue le 29 d'après UPS et Apple (c'était le 03 mai avant de passer sur UPS).



Pareil, MBP commandé le jour de l'annonce, "parti" le 16, et j'ai enfin des nouvelles aujourd'hui. UPS l'a pris en charge, la livraison est prévue jeudi 29.

On va finalement y arriver...


----------



## gildas1 (28 Avril 2010)

il me faut attendre le 6 arfff


----------



## sirromano1er (28 Avril 2010)

Commande effectuée avant hier (le 26) pour un MBP 15" i7 500Go 7200rpm HD antiglare.
Wait and see !


----------



## gildas1 (28 Avril 2010)

sirromano1er a dit:


> Commande effectuée avant hier (le 26) pour un MBP 15" i7 500Go 7200rpm HD antiglare.
> Wait and see !




la reception est prevu pour qd<<<<<<<<?


----------



## sirromano1er (28 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> la reception est prevu pour qd<<<<<<<<?



Délai estimé de livraison:* 06 Mai, 2010 - 11 Mai, 2010


*


----------



## Dr Troy (28 Avril 2010)

Mon MBP aurait pu être livré aujourd'hui, mais la télécommande et la housse sont encore sur la route entre Bruxelles et Paris.

Au final si ils passent bien demain (j'ai eu confirmation d'UPS au téléphone vu que j'ai du les appeler pour un problème d'interphone), il n'y aura pas eu de retard par rapport à la date de livraison estimée dès la commande de la machine (le 14 avril au matin pour ma part).


----------



## Mouchet (28 Avril 2010)

Perso, MBP 15" i7, dd modifié et ecran HD anti glare commandé le jour de la sorti (le 14 avril je crois), expedié samedi 24 et à ce jour aucune info de sa localisation. C'est juste marqué livraison prévue pour le 10 mai... A la base je devais le recevoir entre le 27 et le 28 avril soit aujourd'hui...


----------



## gildas1 (28 Avril 2010)

ouch c'est long qd meme


----------



## sirromano1er (28 Avril 2010)

Mouchet a dit:


> Perso, MBP 15" i7, dd modifié et ecran HD anti glare commandé le jour de la sorti (le 14 avril je crois), expedié samedi 24 et à ce jour aucune info de sa localisation. C'est juste marqué livraison prévue pour le 10 mai... A la base je devais le recevoir entre le 27 et le 28 avril soit aujourd'hui...



ce serait étonnant qu'on le reçoive en même temps... sachant que je l'ai commandé avant hier !


----------



## iZiDoR (28 Avril 2010)

Mouchet a dit:


> Perso, MBP 15" i7, dd modifié et ecran HD anti glare commandé le jour de la sorti (le 14 avril je crois), expedié samedi 24 et à ce jour aucune info de sa localisation. C'est juste marqué livraison prévue pour le 10 mai... A la base je devais le recevoir entre le 27 et le 28 avril soit aujourd'hui...



Bizarre... J'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui, un 15" SSD/ HR + imprimante commandés le lendemain de la sortie...


----------



## Dr Troy (28 Avril 2010)

Peut être un problème d'approvisionnement des i7.


----------



## Monster (28 Avril 2010)

Personnellement je suis assez déçue d'avoir pris mon MBP 13" standard chez un Reseller (YouCast)... Parcqu'au final je n'ai pas de numéro de tracking pour être au courant de l'avancée de ma commande (du 15/04) et quand j'appel ils sont incapables de me donner une date ou bien même une estimation...(ca peut être demain comme dans 3 semaines...)

C'est vrai que quand on s'est fait débiter plus de la moitié de la somme total il y a deux semaines et que depuis on a plus aucunes infos, ca ne fait pas trop rigoler.

Surtout quand on lit sur d'autres forums que chez certains Resellers qu'ils n'auront pas de stock avant le 10 mai...

Je positive en me disant que tout cela c'est la compensation à la déduction des 100 (prime éco)

Mais pour ceux qui se tâtent à savoir où acheter: Apple Store!


----------



## jpparmentier (28 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Peut être un problème d'approvisionnement des i7.



Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est l'envoi le 24. Dans mon cas, MBP 17 pouces core i7, commandé le jour du lancement avec écran anti-glare et SSD à la place du d.dur, parti le 16, arrivera demain


----------



## iZiDoR (28 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Peut être un problème d'approvisionnement des i7.



ben c'est un i7


----------



## -Ben- (28 Avril 2010)

Bonjour pour mon part:

Macbook pro 15" i7, hd 7200, ecran hr glossy 
délais de livraison entre le 5 et 7 mai.


----------



## Gnomeaumaroil (28 Avril 2010)

MBP 13" , il devait être expédié vendredi et ... il a été expédié aujourd'hui
La date de livraison est donc passée du 17 mai au 11 mai :love:


----------



## sebconcept (29 Avril 2010)

Monster a dit:


> Personnellement je suis assez déçue d'avoir pris mon MBP 13" standard chez un Reseller (YouCast)... Parcqu'au final je n'ai pas de numéro de tracking pour être au courant de l'avancée de ma commande (du 15/04) et quand j'appel ils sont incapables de me donner une date ou bien même une estimation...(ca peut être demain comme dans 3 semaines...)
> 
> C'est vrai que quand on s'est fait débiter plus de la moitié de la somme total il y a deux semaines et que depuis on a plus aucunes infos, ca ne fait pas trop rigoler.
> 
> ...


 

Je suis dans le meme cas que toi (chez ICLG). Je les ai contacté pour connaitre l'état de la commande.. On m'annonce fin du mois d'Avril / début Mai...
Le bon point en cas de soucis du transporteur, tu te retourne contre le revendeur... tu n'as pas à gérer toi meme le problème.... et si ca traine trop depuis ta commande on te rembourse.... bref pas d'inquiétude....


----------



## Dr Troy (29 Avril 2010)

Le monsieur UPS me l'a apporté il y a quelques minutes 

Allez hop, une réinstallation toute propre du système et une bonne configuration et je me remet au travail 

[edit] Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple qui m'a fait sourire.



> Cher(ère) Christian Troy,
> 
> Nous vous remercions d'avoir passé commande sur l'Apple Store.
> 
> ...


----------



## Delphine1973 (29 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Allez hop, une réinstallation toute propre du système et une bonne configuration et je me remet au travail.



Pourquoi?
L'install d'usine n'est pas propre?


----------



## shenrone (29 Avril 2010)

Gnomeaumaroil a dit:


> MBP 13" , il devait être expédié vendredi et ... il a été expédié aujourd'hui
> La date de livraison est donc passée du 17 mai au 11 mai :love:



Un pote, que j'ai converti, a commande un 15" 2,4 avec ecran HD mardi et il se lamente car ce matin Apple lui annonce une livraison entre le 19 et le 24 mai

J'ai mal pour lui:rateau:


----------



## Dr Troy (29 Avril 2010)

Delphine1973 a dit:


> Pourquoi?
> L'install d'usine n'est pas propre?



Si mais je vire la suite iLife (vu que j'utilise déjà Final Cut, Logic et la suite Adobe), les langues et les pilotes d'impression, et je partitionne mon disque.

Je suis un peu maniaque :rateau:


----------



## Delphine1973 (29 Avril 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Un pote, que j'ai converti, a commande un 15" 2,4 avec ecran HD mardi et il se lamente car ce matin Apple lui annonce une livraison entre le 19 et le 24 mai
> 
> J'ai mal pour lui:rateau:



Je crois que tu peux le rassurer: j'ai commandé la même config le 20 avril. Le délai donné était 17-19 mai. Il a été expédié le 26 et est attendu le 30 en hollande; je devrais le recevoir autour du 5, soit 12-14 jours avant la date annoncée au départ.


----------



## gildas1 (29 Avril 2010)

me concernant mon MBP sera livré par le boss d'apple :rateau:

car il est annoncé une livraison le 30 (donc demain) et le colis est encore a shangai pour dedouannement, j'en ai conclu que le seul moyen pour l'avoir demain c'est qu'ils utiliseront le jet apple 





ps: avant de lire des remarques de personne qui prenne la mouche je precise c'est une blague bien que je comprennes pas ce delai!


----------



## -Ben- (29 Avril 2010)

J'ai commande mon mabook pro 15 i7 il y a une semaine jour pour jour expédié sous 5 à 7 jours pour une réception le 5 mai est ce possible??? sachant qu'il n'est pas encore expedié


----------



## gildas1 (29 Avril 2010)

-Ben- a dit:


> J'ai commande mon mabook pro 15 i7 il y a une semaine jour pour jour expédié sous 5 à 7 jours pour une réception le 5 mai est ce possible??? sachant qu'il n'est pas encore expedié




je suis dans le meme cas, et prevu pour le 5


il faut croire que des qu'il sort des usines a part grand pbs (tel le nuage) les delais sont respectés


----------



## Orphanis (29 Avril 2010)

> J'ai commande mon mabook pro 15 i7 il y a une semaine jour pour jour expédié sous 5 à 7 jours pour une réception le 5 mai est ce possible??? sachant qu'il n'est pas encore expedié




Dans ce cas précis, je ne sais mais je peux apporter mon témoignage pour un IMac 27" i-7. 

Sur le site d'Apple, il était écrit: "expédition : 3 jours", j'ai passé commande le 30/03, la machine a été envoyée le 16/04 et réceptionnée le 22/04. Soit trois bonnes semaines, dont deux pour l'expédition, pour un produit qui était censé être envoyé en 3 jours. 

J'espère que mon cas est isolé ;-)


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

je pense qu'ils jouent sur les termes:

envoi n'est pas préparation!

et les 24 ou 48h cela doit être pour le standard en départ d'hollande et encore!

dès que cela part de chine pour une commande spécifique là on est pas dans les mêmes temps!


----------



## palou2314 (30 Avril 2010)

Alors mon cas....

MBP 13¨ commandé le mercredi 21 avril 2010

Commande expédiée le 26 avril......

Et ce jour toujours en attente, pas de nouvelle du transporteur, pas de numéro de suivi....

Bref pas d'infos..... a si livraison prévu pour le 10 mai (avance possible)


----------



## dambo (30 Avril 2010)

palou2314 a dit:


> Alors mon cas....
> 
> MBP 13¨ commandé le mercredi 21 avril 2010
> 
> ...



Vraiment particulier ces livraisons ...
Pour ma part commandé le 15 avril, donc presque une semaine avant toi ... expedié le 24 (la faute au volcan, OK...) et livraison également le 10 ! Toujours sans nouvelles du transporteur, pas de numéro de suivi ... Je me demande si toutes ces dates ne sont pas un peu bidons


----------



## palou2314 (30 Avril 2010)

Ben y a plus qu'attendre !!!!!!

dambo , as tu eu un numéro de suivi ????


----------



## dambo (30 Avril 2010)

palou2314 a dit:


> Ben y a plus qu'attendre !!!!!!
> 
> dambo , as tu eu un numéro de suivi ????




Je viens de téléphoner à Apple et ... ils ne savent pas du tout où il est !
Je cite :
- "Il doit être en Europe ... normalement, mais je peux pas vous en dire plus"
- "Le mieux que vous puissiez faire c'est d'attendre un numero de tracking qui devrait arriver ... courant de la semaine prochaine"

Vive la précision


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

voilà me concernant!!!!

*
je suis calmé!

c'est impressionant hier matin il etait à shangai et je l'ai sur les genoux maintenant* *


maintenant je sais que si je veux aller à shangai je peux y etre demain matin *

en fait j'ai eu du bol que tous les vols se correspondent quasiment aucunes attentes!!!!!


----------



## dambo (30 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> voilà me concernant!!!!
> 
> *
> je suis calmé!
> ...



Eh ben dis donc ! Le mien est parti le 24 et va visiblement mettre 10 jours avant d'arriver à cologne ! C'est quoi ce bordel


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

UNE AUTRE BLAGUE

toutes les personnes commandant sur l'apple store:

vous êtes débité *AVANT *l'envoi, exact?


----------



## dambo (30 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> UNE AUTRE BLAGUE
> 
> toutes les personnes commandant sur l'apple store:
> 
> vous êtes débité *AVANT *l'envoi, exact?


Non, le jour de l'envoi pour ma part ... :rateau:


----------



## Dr Troy (30 Avril 2010)

Envoyé le 17, débité le 21, reçu le 29.

Apparemment Apple prévois large pour les dates de livraison (histoire de faire plaisir), c'est vraiment fiable une fois que c'est dans le circuit UPS. Il faut juste être un peu patient


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Envoyé le 17, débité le 21, reçu le 29.
> 
> Apparemment Apple prévois large pour les dates de livraison (histoire de faire plaisir), c'est vraiment fiable une fois que c'est dans le circuit UPS. Il faut juste être un peu patient




commandé le 22 environ reçu aujourd'hui

jamais débité!


j'ai appelé: le dossier est clos >>> livré en ce jour, aucun litige!!!


peut être que je vais recevoir le piement bientot MAIS pquoi ils ont verifiés le montant lors de la commande et depuis plus rien 9 jours???? 

ca fait bcp


----------



## WaterEye (30 Avril 2010)

Commandé le 17, expédié le 24 (il parait). Toujours rien recu, pas de suivi...


----------



## dambo (30 Avril 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Envoyé le 17, débité le 21, reçu le 29.
> 
> Apparemment Apple prévois large pour les dates de livraison (histoire de faire plaisir), c'est vraiment fiable une fois que c'est dans le circuit UPS. Il faut juste être un peu patient


Effectivement 26 jours entre la commande et la date prévue ... ça fait large 



WaterEye a dit:


> Commandé le 17, expédié le 24 (il parait). Toujours rien recu, pas de suivi...


Commandé le 15, expedié également le 24 (il parait). Toujours rien reçu, pas de suivi et même Apple ne sait pas où est mon ordi ! Si j'ai pas un numéro de tracking lundi je vais commencer à angoisser :mouais:


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

ouais ben que j'ai autant de cul cela cache quelque chose c'est pas possible 

tout le monde a des merdes, et moi j'ai le mac en 1 journée... 

j'espere que tous rentrera ds l'ordre pour vous dans quelques temps


si vous n'avez pas news APPLE fera ce qui est necessaire MAIS le pb c'est le delai d'obtention!


sur le trajet entre la france et shangai il doit bien y avoir des employés qui doivent etre tentés de voir tout ces mac passés 

cela arrive à la poste donc pourquoi pas ds les aeroports?


----------



## dambo (30 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> ouais ben que j'ai autant de cul cela cache quelque chose c'est pas possible



Un problème de carte mère


----------



## gildas1 (30 Avril 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Un problème de carte mère




j aurai plutot dit "cul bordé de nouilles"


----------



## dambo (30 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> j aurai plutot dit "cul bordé de nouilles"



J'espère pour toi 


Allez prenons notre mal en patience, le mec chez Apple m'a dit que depuis une semaine ça n'arrêtait pas les coups de fil pour les livraisons des MBP ! En même temps les infos données sont tellement pertinentes, faut pas s'étonner


----------



## kideve (30 Avril 2010)

Salut a tous,
Moi aussi commandé le 15, expédié le 24.  livraison estimée le 10 mai. Pas de numéro de tracking ni rien sauf un numéro WW000.... qui ne sert a rien. mais bon, patience


----------



## Mouchet (30 Avril 2010)

Pour ceux qui ont vu leur MBP expédié le 24 comme moi et annoncé en livraison pour le 10 mai j'ai appelé Apple. Apparemment c'est arrivé hier en Hollande mais comme pour le moment on a qu'une page de suivi interne il n'y a rien marqué. Elle m'a dit que maximum mardi soir ou mercredi on recevrait un numéro de suivi UPS pour une livraison vendredi, ce qui est prévu en gros


----------



## Monster (30 Avril 2010)

Espérons qu'il en soit de même pour les resellers... Ils n'en savent pas plus que nous, je perds patience.

Merci pour l'info


----------



## palou2314 (1 Mai 2010)

Alors voici les news.....

j'ai enfin un numéro de suivi d'ups......

Livraison prévu au plus tard le 5 mai....au lieu du 14 initialement prévu (lors de la validation de la commande, après c'était passé au 10 mai)

pour rappel, MBP 13¨ sur mesure commandé le 21 avril sur l'apple store et expédié le 26 avril

Bref tout va bien....

je vous tiens au courant


----------



## sebconcept (1 Mai 2010)

Monster --> J'ai également commandé un MBP sur mesure chez un resseller! Je pense qu'ils passent egalement par l'apple store mais via la partie reservée aux pros. Etant donné qu'il s'agit d'une commande unitaire effectué via ce resseller je ne vois pa pourquoi la reception sera plus longue qu'un particulier ayant commandé depuis le net sur l'apple store.
j'ai commandé le samedi 17 Avril et aux derniere nouvelles la livraison est prévue fin avril (dejatrop tard...) début Mai.
Lorsque j'ai contacté ce revendeur mercredi, on m'a indiqué ces date et qu'un commercial me contactera pour me prévenir de la reception du produit.
En gros merci de ne pas nous faire chier en nous appelant tous les jours. je suis d'accord mais ca serait cool d'avoir une date précise pour prevoir le jour j (ne serait-ce pour prevoir de quitter le taff plus tot ou prendre un petit RTT)....


----------



## shenrone (1 Mai 2010)

Petite question, en chine ils ont combien de jours fériés début mai?


----------



## gildas1 (1 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Petite question, en chine ils ont combien de jours fériés début mai?




                   qd je t"'ai lu j'ai rigolé

ça vaut bien un CDB


autant demander le nbre de jours de secheresse en alaska 

pour repondre:

il doit pas y en avoir!

comme il y a pas de syndicats, d'heures supp, de conges payes, des caisses de retraite complementaire et de secu !


----------



## Goupi (1 Mai 2010)

Salut a tous!!

Pour info j'ai commander mon premier MBP 13", et j'ai changer le DD part un SSD apple (chose que je regrette un peu ) le 27 avril et il à été expediéle 30 avril. 
J'ai reçu un numéro de suivi UPS dans la foullée. 
Lorsque je regarde sur UPS mon ordi est mainteant a Cologne en allemagne et la livraison est prévu pour  lundi 3 mai. je trouve que pour un MBP sur mesure il ont été très rapide!!!!

En tout cas pour ceux qui attendent toujours leur bijoux... bon courage!!!


----------



## gildas1 (1 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> voilà me concernant!!!!



Goupi voici le parcours du mien!

je pense être le vainqueur!




sinon le ssd apple est une bouse sans nom!

un attrape couillon 

je te laisse regarder le topic ssd vs dd

tu en saura plus !


----------



## Goupi (1 Mai 2010)

@ gildas : c'est vrai que ta beaucoup de bol!!!! toi, au moins, tu es sûr de l'avoir lundi... enfin je te la souhaite 
J'ai vu le topic Ssd vs DD et t'inquiète j'ai compris mon erreur pour le Ssd apple, mais du coups je vais quand même attendre un peu avant de le changer. d'ailleurs hors topic  , j'aurai besoin de tes conseil gildas pour automator ( tu sais, automatiser l'équivalent de la fonction TRIM comme tu le disais dans l'autre topic justement), mais je verrai sa quand j'aurai la bête entre les mains 

En attente de mon macbook pro, bonne soirée à toutes et à tous


----------



## gildas1 (1 Mai 2010)

j'ai rigolé encore ....

mon MBP je l'ai eu le vendredi à 9h30
pas encore debité



pour automator, laisse tomber car tu ne pourra jamais avoir la vraie fct trim 

car le trim créé un fichier (sorte de carte d'identité)

ce qui permet au ssd de savoir où il n'a pas besoin de vider les blocs

mas prendstoi un intel et tu en aura pas besoin c'est tt simple


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Petite question, en chine ils ont combien de jours fériés début mai?





gildas1 a dit:


> qd je t"'ai lu j'ai rigolé
> 
> ça vaut bien un CDB
> 
> ...



La question est mal posée... quels autres pays ont autant de jours fériés qu'en France au mois de mai... ?


----------



## shenrone (2 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> j'ai rigolé encore ....
> 
> mon MBP je l'ai eu le vendredi à 9h30
> pas encore debité
> ...


 
Avant de te marrer (puisque tu sembles être d'humeur joyeuse) regarde là:

http://www.jours-feries.com/holidays.php?annee=2010&id_pays=40

je ne sais pas lesquels sont "chômé":rateau:


----------



## t-bo (2 Mai 2010)

Est-on débité à la commande ou au jour de reception de celle-ci ?


----------



## dambo (2 Mai 2010)

Bien, j'ai reçu vendredi soir mon numéro de tracking UPS ainsi qu'une nouvelle date de livraison estimé le 5 mai ! (6 jours de moins que vendredi matin).

Voilà le problème : la date de livraison originale, c'était le 29 avril, et le 29, je devais être à la date de livraison spécifié ! C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je n'avais pas mis la même adresse de facturation 

Mais je pars le 4 ... A votre avis que puis-je faire ?
Un coup de téléphone demain à UPS leur permettra t-il de changer la date de livraison (je retourne vendredi prochain à l'adresse de livraison) ou alors peut-on changer l'adresse de livraison dans un tel cas ? (soit changement pour ma grand mère qui habite à 50m de l'adresse de livraison spécifié, soit carrément changer pour Rennes car j'y serai le 5 et 6)

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## NightWalker (2 Mai 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Est-on débité à la commande ou au jour de reception de celle-ci ?



ni l'un ni l'autre.... c'est à l'expédition, c'est à dire au départ de leurs entrepôts.


----------



## Dr Troy (2 Mai 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Bien, j'ai reçu vendredi soir mon numéro de tracking UPS ainsi qu'une nouvelle date de livraison estimé le 5 mai ! (6 jours de moins que vendredi matin).
> 
> Voilà le problème : la date de livraison originale, c'était le 29 avril, et le 29, je devais être à la date de livraison spécifié ! C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je n'avais pas mis la même adresse de facturation
> 
> ...



Appelle UPS.


----------



## dambo (2 Mai 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Appelle UPS.



Merci Docteur ça a le mérite d'être clair au moins, j'appellerai donc demain (car aujourd'hui je pense que c'est mort)


----------



## t-bo (2 Mai 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Bien, j'ai reçu vendredi soir mon numéro de tracking UPS ainsi qu'une nouvelle date de livraison estimé le 5 mai ! (6 jours de moins que vendredi matin).
> 
> Voilà le problème : la date de livraison originale, c'était le 29 avril, et le 29, je devais être à la date de livraison spécifié ! C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je n'avais pas mis la même adresse de facturation
> 
> ...



Tu ne peux pas changer l'adresse de première livraison. Une fois le livreur présenté, il laissera un numéro "InfoNotice UPS" et tu pourras tout faire en ligne sur le site d'UPS à savoir : Passer ultérieurement, Livrer à une autre adresse, Reprogrammer la  livraison ou Retourner à l'expéditeur. 

http://www.ups.com/content/fr/fr/resources/service/delivery_change.html


----------



## dambo (2 Mai 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas changer l'adresse de première livraison. Une fois le livreur présenté, il laissera un numéro "InfoNotice UPS" et tu pourras tout faire en ligne sur le site d'UPS à savoir : Passer ultérieurement, Livrer à une autre adresse, Reprogrammer la  livraison ou Retourner à l'expéditeur.
> 
> http://www.ups.com/content/fr/fr/resources/service/delivery_change.html



Merci pour cette information ! Je vais quand même les appeler lundi, ça évitera au livreur de se déplacer pour rien mercredi.
Par contre, quand je vais sur le site d'UPS avec mon numéro de tracking, il me demande un login et mot de passe pour suivre le colis ... je n'ai pas ces informations ! Normal ? :mouais:

Je peux uniquement consulter le numéros du colis, le nombre de paquets et le poids de chacun.


----------



## shenrone (2 Mai 2010)

Goupi a dit:


> Salut a tous!!
> 
> Pour info j'ai commander mon premier MBP 13", et j'ai changer le DD part un SSD apple (chose que je regrette un peu ) le 27 avril et il à été expediéle 30 avril.
> J'ai reçu un numéro de suivi UPS dans la foullée.
> ...



Bizarre, pour un 15" 2,4 Ghz avec changement pour la dalle HD glossy, date de de commande similaire, mais paiement par virement et toujours aucune information d'expédition...

...mon collègue est dubitatif en lisant ton message...il t'envie:rateau:


----------



## dambo (2 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Bizarre, pour un 15" 2,4 Ghz avec changement pour la dalle HD glossy, date de de commande similaire, mais paiement par virement et toujours aucune information d'expédition...
> 
> ...mon collègue est dubitatif en lisant ton message...il t'envie:rateau:



Oui c'est quand même fou ! Il a des choses qui m'échappent ...
Dans le cas précédent : expédié le 27, livraison prévue le 3
Dans mon cas : expédié le 24, livraison prévue le 5

C'est à n'y rien comprendre :love:


----------



## WaterEye (2 Mai 2010)

Ca y est pour moi. J'ai le numero de suivi et la date de livraison est annoncé pour le 5. en revanche, il est toujours en hollande. Le suivi ups n'a pas bougé depuis le 30.


----------



## shenrone (2 Mai 2010)

WaterEye a dit:


> Ca y est pour moi. J'ai le numero de suivi et la date de livraison est annoncé pour le 5. en revanche, il est toujours en hollande. Le suivi ups n'a pas bougé depuis le 30.



Commande quand?


----------



## WaterEye (2 Mai 2010)

Commandé le 17, expédié le 24... c'est long  (pour un 15" 2.53 high res et @7200)


----------



## t-bo (2 Mai 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Merci pour cette information ! Je vais quand même les appeler lundi, ça évitera au livreur de se déplacer pour rien mercredi.
> Par contre, quand je vais sur le site d'UPS avec mon numéro de tracking, il me demande un login et mot de passe pour suivre le colis ... je n'ai pas ces informations ! Normal ? :mouais:
> 
> Je peux uniquement consulter le numéros du colis, le nombre de paquets et le poids de chacun.



J'ai peur qu'en les appelant ca ne change rien. C'est tout un système informatisé et un processus bien carré. Je ne pense pas qu'il peuve dire au chauffeur de ne pas livrer tel colis. Surtout qu'ils auront besoin de certains preuves de ton identité.

http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/track?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=PNRO_L1
et clique sur "Suivi" en bas, non ?


----------



## dambo (2 Mai 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> J'ai peur qu'en les appelant ca ne change rien. C'est tout un système informatisé et un processus bien carré. Je ne pense pas qu'il peuve dire au chauffeur de ne pas livrer tel colis. Surtout qu'ils auront besoin de certains preuves de ton identité.
> 
> http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/track?loc=fr_FR&WT.svl=PNRO_L1
> et clique sur "Suivi" en bas, non ?


Dans ce cas ce serait quand même très con de leur part ! Faire déplacer un livreur, bousiller de l'essence, du temps ... Alors qu'ils savent que je serai pas là ! Plutôt ridicule 
J'espère bien qu'ils pourront reporter la date de livraison, et faire pourquoi pas comme si la livraison avait déjà été effectué mais qu'il n'y avait personne !

Pas encore de suivi en utilisant ta technique :


----------



## Jack_Dan (2 Mai 2010)

J'ai commandé le mien ce jour, date de livraison prévue : 17 ou 18 Mai, ça va être long !


----------



## -Ben- (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 
Je vous avez fait par des délais concernant mon macbook pro i7 HR
qui me paraissais  bizarre , la situation avait avancé et avait l'air en bonne voie 
sauf que le colis est repartie a shangai  mais je ne suis pas sur (pouvez vous me le confirmé, la date de livraison n'a pas changé 3mai).
Merci


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

appelle ups et c'est ok sans soucis!!!

pour les delais, 
je pense qu'ils ont calculés des flux d'envoi:

par exemple si le colis part le lundi il arrive 1 semaine apres, 

si il part le mardi il arrive 3 jours apres etc etc

en fait des delais pour chaque flux et cela varie en fct de qd il part!


----------



## shenrone (2 Mai 2010)

J'ai quand même bien du mal a comprendre le fonctionnement des envois...:mouais:
Outre le fais que le moyen de paiement puisse interférer sur la vitesse de traitement de la commande de 1 ou 2 jours. Comment se fait il que quelqu'un qui commande le 27 se voit annonce une livraison pour le 19-24, quand d'autre qui commande aujourd'hui on un délais approximatif pour le 15 mai.

Je sais que les configs ne sont peut être pas les même et que certaines pièces peuvent manquer, mais dans le cas du seul changement de la dalle j'ai un peu de mal a saisir...


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

je prends en compte seulement le temps passé dans le transport donc rien à voir avec les options!


pour le paiement je ne suis pas encore debité, et on est le 2mai (commande fait le 24!)

donc apple n'attend pas d'avoir la thune


----------



## shenrone (2 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> je prends en compte seulement le temps passé dans le transport donc rien à voir avec les options!
> 
> 
> pour le paiement je ne suis pas encore debité, et on est le 2mai (commande fait le 24!)
> ...


 
Ils n'attendent si tu paye par CB car ils ont une confirmation quasi immédiate de la manque, mon collègue a lui fait un virement qui même si il était débité le lendemain semble avoir retarde sa commande.

Comme je l'ai dit il a commande le 27 par téléphone et a reçu un mail le 29 lui indiquant Expédition (départ du dépôt) : 5-7 jours ouvrables. 
Délai estimé de livraison: 19 Mai, 2010 - 25 Mai, 2010.


----------



## dambo (2 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> appelle ups et c'est ok sans soucis!!!



C'est à moi que tu disais ça ? 
Si oui, de toute façon je les appelle demain et je tiens au courant des possibilités !


Shenrone : je suis bien d'accord avec toi ! c'est très particulier ... à suivre !


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

oui

d'ailleurs sur leur site, ils disent que tu peux te faire livrer autre part si tu n'est pas chez toi (du genre au boulot)

etc

ou meme le faire passer à un voisin etc etc


----------



## Delphine1973 (2 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part:
-commande le 20/04 (sur mesure car ecran mat) avec expédition annoncée 5-7 jours et livraison estimée 19/05
-expédié le 26/04 avec une date non explicitée au 30/04 et une livraison prévue le 10 mai
-tracking UPS apparu le 30/04 à l'arrivée en hollande (uniquement données de facturation) et une livraison prévue le 5/05
-attendu donc mardi ou mercredi à la casa


----------



## shenrone (3 Mai 2010)

Vous recevez des mails pour vous prévenir de l'envoi ou c'est juste un changement de statut sur l'Apple store ?


----------



## Gnomeaumaroil (3 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Vous recevez des mails pour vous prévenir de l'envoi ou c'est juste un changement de statut sur l'Apple store ?




J'ai reçu un mail disant que l'expédition s'est effectuée, mais je n'ai aucun numéro de tracking, juste une date estimée de livraison :mouais:


----------



## sirromano1er (3 Mai 2010)

Commandé le 26, et pas encore expédié.. Je sens que ça va être tendu de tenir le délai estimé (06 Mai, 2010 - 11 Mai, 2010).


----------



## Delphine1973 (3 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Vous recevez des mails pour vous prévenir de l'envoi ou c'est juste un changement de statut sur l'Apple store ?



Reçu un email lors de l'expédition de chine. 
Depuis c'est surveillance du statut chez Apple puis maintenant chez UPS...


----------



## sirromano1er (3 Mai 2010)

sirromano1er a dit:


> Commandé le 26, et pas encore expédié.. Je sens que ça va être tendu de tenir le délai estimé (06 Mai, 2010 - 11 Mai, 2010).



Expédié aujourd'hui! 
Livraison prévue le 10 mai :mouais:


----------



## dambo (3 Mai 2010)

Je viens d'avoir UPS pour leur spécifier que je ne serai pas à l'adresse de livraison indiquée le jour prévu ...

Mes questions :
- Pouvez-vous changer l'adresse de livraison pour m'apporter le colis à Rennes (le dépôt d'UPS est à Rennes et moi aussi le 5 et 6) ?
- Pouvez-vous simplement laisser le colis au dépôt, j'irai moi même le récupérer et cela évitera qu'un livreur aille au fond du Morbihan en sachant pertinemment qu'il n'y aura personne !


Réponses :
- Non c'est n'est possible (on peut comprendre)
- Non, le livreur doit d'abord aller jusqu'à la première adresse, et si vous n'y êtes pas vous pourrez demander une livraison à une autre adresse ou un retrait au dépôt.


Ma réponse :
Je précise donc que je sais DEJA que je n'y serai pas ! Et qu'il serait donc intéressant de laisser tomber la première livraison qui allait faire perdre du temps à tout le monde, à moi et à leur service ! Puisque le colis part du dépôt de Rennes le 5, pourquoi ne pas simplement le laisser au dépôt le 5 pour que je le récupère dans la journée, plutôt que de lui faire faire 250 bornes dans la journée pour revenir au point de départ et me faire perdre une journée ?

UPS : 
Ah non non il doit aller jusqu'à l'adresse de livraison et constater qu'il n'y a personne ! On ne peut pas faire autrement, vous pourrez une fois la livraison effectué, spécifier une nouvelle adresse en utilisant le numéro qu'il y aura sur le coupon qu'on aura mis dans votre boîte aux lettres !


Résumé :
Je leur proposais de laisser le colis à Rennes quand il arrivera là bas et de le récupérer au dépôt le 5 mai !
Ils vont le récupérer à Rennes le 5 mai, l'envoyer le 5 dans le morbihan, constater que je ne suis pas là alors qu'ils le savent déjà, me laisser un message, revenir avec l'ordinateur à Rennes (j'y suis toujours à Rennes).
A partir de là je devrais retourner dans le morbihan, prendre le coupon et les appeler en me munissant du numéro sur le coupon afin de leur dire qu'ils peuvent revenir dans le morbihan.

Ils avaient la possibilité de ne pas faire déplacer de livreurs : ils feront 2 voyages !
Quand à moi, je me prends 3 jours dans les dents !

Il y a vraiment des entreprises qui ont du fric à dépenser pour rien ! Allez on y va, on emmene des colis là où il y a personne 

*Bref, le système UPS, c'est vraiment trop con *

Il y a 3 ans, mon Macbook est arrivé avec TNT, j'avais un rendez-vous le jour de la livraison, j'ai téléphoné le matin même pour changer l'adresse, on m'a passé le chauffeur qui m'a dit aucun souci et j'avais le colis l'après-midi !


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

tout est informatisé c'est le pb maintenant!


par contre tu as encore une solution, 
tu suis le chauffeur et tu fais du truck-jacking 

il s'arrete et tu recupere ton colis 

ce que je ferais pour etre plus serieux, si tu sais ou est l'entrepot, tu t'y pointes très tot le matin et tu attends de voir le livreur, 


les gonzesses de l'acceuil telephonique sont connes, les livreurs s'en foutent! si tu arrives avec ton permis ou passeport et que tu lui montres que c'est toi hop pas de soucis!

ou il serait con de dire "tu es là mais faut que je te le donnes chez toi et pas ici"


----------



## Jeromac (3 Mai 2010)

dambo a dit:


> *Bref, le système UPS, c'est vraiment trop con *
> 
> Il y a 3 ans, mon Macbook est arrivé avec TNT, j'avais un rendez-vous le jour de la livraison, j'ai téléphoné le matin même pour changer l'adresse, on m'a passé le chauffeur qui m'a dit aucun souci et j'avais le colis l'après-midi !



Marrant, moi c'est l'inverse.

Pour avoir utilisé les deux, je prie pour que ma commande soit livrée par UPS... je les trouve vraiment plus professionnels que TNT, avec qui j'ai toujours eu des soucis (par exemple, ils livrent l'Apple Care et oublient l'ordinateur au dépôt , ou pire, ils ont perdus plusieurs fois des colis...)


----------



## Daping (3 Mai 2010)

Commande effectué le 28 avril au soir.
Expédier le 30 avril,
tracking UPS reçu le 1mai
livraison prévu le 3mai 

j'attends au bureau, toujours rien.


----------



## Jeromac (3 Mai 2010)

Daping a dit:


> Commande effectué le 28 avril au soir.
> Expédier le 30 avril,
> tracking UPS reçu le 1mai
> livraison prévu le 3mai
> ...



Pfff, j'ai commandé pareil, le 28 avril au soir... sauf que j'ai été obligé de faire un virement bancaire. J'ai appelé Apple tout à l'heure, ils n'ont pas encore reçu l'argent... 

Ma CB m'a fait un coup de p*** en se faisant refuser sur l'Apple Store


----------



## _Panamac_ (3 Mai 2010)

Hello,

je vous écris depuis mon nouveau MBP Core I7 

reçu ce matin, configuré depuis. c'est cool, c'est une pure bete !! 

bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent, ça vaut le coup. 


a+


----------



## Daping (3 Mai 2010)

15h30 toujours pas de UPS....   *****


----------



## dambo (3 Mai 2010)

Moi j'ai le numéro de tracking mais le suivi ne fonctionne pas.... Alors comme ça :-D  ça commence a m'énerver tout ça... J'espère bien bosser ce weekend sur mon MBP....


----------



## sebconcept (3 Mai 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> je vous écris depuis mon nouveau MBP Core I7
> 
> ...


 

Chanceux... tu l'avais commandé quand ?


----------



## Daping (3 Mai 2010)

dambo, comment tu sais que ton tacking ne marche pas ?


----------



## _Panamac_ (3 Mai 2010)

sebconcept a dit:


> Chanceux... tu l'avais commandé quand ?



le jour de la sortie. il devait m'etre livré jeudi dernier mais je ne suis rentré qu'hier soir. 

:rateau:


----------



## sebconcept (3 Mai 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> le jour de la sortie. il devait m'etre livré jeudi dernier mais je ne suis rentré qu'hier soir.
> 
> :rateau:


 

Ah oui.... le calvaire de l'attente... en tout cas profites-en bien.... et donnes-nous tes impressions


----------



## WaterEye (3 Mai 2010)

Pareil que dambo. Et la livraison prévue pour après demain... Ça sent me roussi. J'ai eu le numéro de tracking  vendredi et ups a uniquement reçu les infos de facturations.


----------



## Daping (3 Mai 2010)

Ah ouais, effectivement je suis dans le même cas que vous, WaterEye et damdo .

:s je crois que je peux faire une croix pour une livraison aujourd'hui.


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

si sur le site de UPS il n'est pas indiqué "sortie pour livraison" vous pouvez oublier!!!

c'est la derniere étape et elle doit être noté ovbligatoirement !!!


----------



## Daping (3 Mai 2010)

Statut : En transit  
Date de livraison reprogrammée : 03/05/2010

? tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## Jeromac (3 Mai 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> je vous écris depuis mon nouveau MBP Core I7
> 
> ...



Oh la la !! Core i7 ???
Attention aux brulures au 3ème degrès !! 



Le mien est estimé entre le 14 mai et le 19 mai. Connaissant Apple, je pense plutôt pour le 14, voir avant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------




Daping a dit:


> Statut : En transit
> Date de livraison reprogrammée : 03/05/2010
> 
> ? tu en penses quoi ?



Qu'il va arriver.


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

Daping a dit:


> Statut : En transit
> Date de livraison reprogrammée : 03/05/2010
> 
> ? tu en penses quoi ?




tu nous dira si tu l'as eu aujourd'hui mais pour moi tant qu'il n'est pas indiqué "en cours de livraison" tu ne l'auras pas!!!

c'est peut etre reprogrammé mais une reprogrammation veut pas dire que tu l'auras sur et certain!


----------



## sirromano1er (3 Mai 2010)

ça progresse de mon côté ! 






Commandé il y a une semaine exactement (avec l'écran AG et le disque dur 7200rpm). Je devrais le recevoir après demain !


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

peut etre avant

le mien je l'avais recu le lendemain qd il etait arrivé en allemagne!


----------



## Gnomeaumaroil (3 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, pour ceux que ça peut intéresser je viens de recevoir mon  numéro de suivi UPS, pour mon 13"  sur mesure : je devais initialement le recevoir le 17, puis le  13 et aujourd'hui on m'annonce le 5  mai
:love:


----------



## sirromano1er (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> peut etre avant
> 
> le mien je l'avais recu le lendemain qd il etait arrivé en allemagne!




On verra mais le mien n'est pas encore en Allemagne. Il y arrivera demain. 
A moins que tu ne voulais dire que le tien a transité à Cologne le jour de la livraison.


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

pour rafraichir les memoires voici mon parcours

(ps qd il etait a cologne le matin je l'ai recu chez moi à 12H)


----------



## Gil-Nath (3 Mai 2010)

Je suis à peu près dans le même cas que certaines personnes ici.
Je me suis commandé un MBP 13 pouces sur mesure le 19 avril, la livraison était estimée au 10 mai, j'ai reçu le numéro de tracking UPS vendredi dernier (le 30 ).
La livraison est maintenant estimée au 5 avril, j'avais aussi juste le statut "Informations de facturation reçus" jusqu'à il y a quelques minutes où ça a été mis à jour pour moi.
Le précieux colis se trouve être en Hollande ("Lecture de l'Origine").
Je l'aurai peut être bien après-demain... :rateau:


----------



## Delphine1973 (3 Mai 2010)

Gil-Nath a dit:


> Je l'aurai peut être bien après-demain... :rateau:



Au plus tard! 
Suis dans le même cas. Si ça va bien il arrive a paris et en repart ce soir et est livré demain; sinon mercredi max.


----------



## sirromano1er (4 Mai 2010)

Parti de Seoul à 3h46 du mat (heure de Paris). Il sera à Cologne ce soir.


----------



## Daping (4 Mai 2010)

Toujours, rien de nouveau de mon coté... je désespère.
jvais pas tarder à appeler UPS, même si je pense qu'ils pourront pas m'aider d'avantage vu que le tracking ne marche pas.


----------



## WaterEye (4 Mai 2010)

Chez moi ça a bien avancé. Il est parti hier soir de Eindhoven en hollande et, est arrivé a bruxelles dans la nuit pour partir en direction de Paris à 6h40. 

Je croise les doigts pour l'avoir aujourd'hui, mais au pire ce sera demain.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h13 ----------

A force de l'avoir attendu, j'ai presque envie dire que je pourrai tenir une semaine de plus...


----------



## Gil-Nath (4 Mai 2010)

Idem pour moi...
Lecture au départ à 5h42 à Bruxelles.
Ca m'étonnerait que ça arrive encore aujourd'hui, mais sait-on jamais... 
Au _pire_ demain.


----------



## Monster (4 Mai 2010)

Comme je suis dégoutée de voir que tout le monde a son tracking, que les colis avancent 'pour certains' assez vite et moi j'attends encore les yeux bandés... Chaque jour je désespère un peu plus. Vive les resellers!!

Mais contente pour tous ceux qui vont pouvoir profiter de leur nouveau joujou dès aujourd'hui!


----------



## Daping (4 Mai 2010)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi monster 
mon tracking ne marche pas résultat je sais pas ou en est mon colis ...


----------



## sebconcept (4 Mai 2010)

Monster a dit:


> Comme je suis dégoutée de voir que tout le monde a son tracking, que les colis avancent 'pour certains' assez vite et moi j'attends encore les yeux bandés... Chaque jour je désespère un peu plus. Vive les resellers!!
> 
> Mais contente pour tous ceux qui vont pouvoir profiter de leur nouveau joujou dès aujourd'hui!


 

Ca me soule aussi ce système auprès des reseller...... j'attend demain. si aucune news... je me met en mode harcelement...


----------



## WaterEye (4 Mai 2010)

Vous les avez commandé quand?( ceux qui les ont commandé par reseller?)


----------



## sebconcept (4 Mai 2010)

Delphine1973 a dit:


> Au plus tard!
> Suis dans le même cas. Si ça va bien il arrive a paris et en repart ce soir et est livré demain; sinon mercredi max.


 
si je ne me trompe pas.... tu l'as commandé le 17/04 ou 19/04.... quasi dans le meme cas que moi (sauf que je suis passé par un reseller (mais commandé le jour meme avec ce magasin)....
Tu l'as aujourd'hui ou est-ce prévu demain ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h01 ----------




WaterEye a dit:


> Vous les avez commandé quand?( ceux qui les ont commandé par reseller?)


 

Le samedi 17 avril....


----------



## WaterEye (4 Mai 2010)

Pareil, ça devrait pas tarder pour vous non plus. demain ou dans la semaine.


----------



## Habaddon (4 Mai 2010)

Commandé le 19, partit le 29 et toujours pas de tracking, livraison prévue le 14 mai 

Merge In Tnst NL Til, ça veut dire qu'ils attendent de recevoir le macbook en hollande pour l'envoyer avec les accessoires, c'est ça ? Et entre la chine et la hollande y a aucun moyen de le suivre ?


----------



## dambo (4 Mai 2010)

Monster a dit:


> Comme je suis dégoutée de voir que tout le monde a son tracking, que les colis avancent 'pour certains' assez vite et moi j'attends encore les yeux bandés... Chaque jour je désespère un peu plus. Vive les resellers!!
> 
> Mais contente pour tous ceux qui vont pouvoir profiter de leur nouveau joujou dès aujourd'hui!



Le système d'Apple et UPS fonctionne visiblement de manière très aléatoire !
Pour ma part le suivi n'a jamais fonctionné tant que ça n'avait pas été pris en charge par UPS (je n'ai aucune info sur le départ de Shanghai, l'arrivée à Cologne ... RIEN !
Et maintenant c'est le suivi UPS qui ne fonctionne pas (ça peut arriver m'a t-on dit), j'ai juste une date de livraison mais je n'ai aucune info sur le suivi du colis !

Bref, moi aussi je suis aveugle, et je ne pense pas être le seul


----------



## sebconcept (4 Mai 2010)

WaterEye a dit:


> Pareil, ça devrait pas tarder pour vous non plus. demain ou dans la semaine.


 

J'espère que tu es dans le vrai.....
Je n'ai jamais acheté de mac..... je voulais savoir si il y a une sorte de bande de garantie qui permet de déterminer si le colis a été ouvert ou pas.... Car je n'aimerai pas que le reseller ouvre et manipule le mbp.....


----------



## Monster (4 Mai 2010)

Pour répondre aux questions, moi perso je l'ai commandé le jeudi 15...

Et je suis déjà passé en mode harcelement puisque je les ai appelé plus d'une fois et j'y suis passé mais toujours la même réponse : "Ah désolé mais on a aucune info, pas de date mais on vous appel dès qu'il est là!" Ahhhh

L'attente commence à être longue. Si demain j'ai toujours pas de nouvelles, je les harcèle je fais ma cliente chiante... peut être qu'ils offriront quelque chose en compensation...? lol


----------



## dambo (4 Mai 2010)

sebconcept a dit:


> J'espère que tu es dans le vrai.....
> Je n'ai jamais acheté de mac..... je voulais savoir si il y a une sorte de bande de garantie qui permet de déterminer si le colis a été ouvert ou pas.... Car je n'aimerai pas que le reseller ouvre et manipule le mbp.....



Tu as en effet un genre de "scotch" pour ouvrir la boite ! 
Ensuite il y a quand même la plastique qui enveloppe tout le MacBook Pro lui même, avec un autocollant dessus (et des pointillés à arracher) !
Donc tu verras de suite si il a été manipulé ou pas


----------



## Daping (4 Mai 2010)

dambo, pas de nouvelle de ton coté ?


----------



## WaterEye (4 Mai 2010)

Apparemment ils ne passent pas obligatoirement par köln. Moi il est direct allé a bruxelles puis à paris.


----------



## sebconcept (4 Mai 2010)

Monster a dit:


> Pour répondre aux questions, moi perso je l'ai commandé le jeudi 15...
> 
> Et je suis déjà passé en mode harcelement puisque je les ai appelé plus d'une fois et j'y suis passé mais toujours la même réponse : "Ah désolé mais on a aucune info, pas de date mais on vous appel dès qu'il est là!" Ahhhh
> 
> L'attente commence à être longue. Si demain j'ai toujours pas de nouvelles, je les harcèle je fais ma cliente chiante... peut être qu'ils offriront quelque chose en compensation...? lol


 

QUOI ???? le 15 et toujours rien..... ABUSE...

De plus, ne pas avoir de date de livraison là je ne pige rien... Comment un produit avec une telle valeur n'a pas de suivi pour le transport ?

Par contre pour avoir un petit cadeau du à l'attente je pense que c'est peine perdu.... a la limite un petit autocollant APPLE....

En tout cas bon courage à tous sur les receptions....


----------



## rogo (4 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Le 15/04 commande MBP 13" de base avec IWorks préinstallé et adaptateur HDMI (Dr. Bott)
Le 30/04: info sur la réception du colis par UPS
Parcours du colis Eindoven/ Bruxelles/Chilly Mazarin

La livraison était prévue initialement le 3 ou 4, puis le 10, et finalement demain...

C'est long !

Courage à tous ceux qui doivent attendre encore plus longtemps!

Amicalement 
Rogo


----------



## sebconcept (4 Mai 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Tu as en effet un genre de "scotch" pour ouvrir la boite !
> Ensuite il y a quand même la plastique qui enveloppe tout le MacBook Pro lui même, avec un autocollant dessus (et des pointillés à arracher) !
> Donc tu verras de suite si il a été manipulé ou pas


 

Merci pour les précisions.... Je matte ca dès réception (si je le recois un jour....)


----------



## dambo (4 Mai 2010)

sebconcept a dit:


> Merci pour les précisions.... Je matte ca dès réception (si je le recois un jour....)



Regarde tout simplement une vidéo d'un "unboxing" MacBook Pro sur youtube ! Tu verras précisement de quoi je parle


----------



## S.Jobs (4 Mai 2010)

Bon je me joins à cette discutions (bien qu'un ami y participe pour moi depuis quelques jours) après la commande de mon MBP par téléphone (Apple store) le 27 Avril. 

J'ai reçu le 29 un mail m'indiquant la bonne prise en compte de ma commande (le paiement par virement ayant conduit à deux jours d'attente semble t il) et depuis plus rien.

J'espérait avoir un mail m'informant du départ hier ou ce matin, mais rien....

Ce n'est pas mon premier MAc, mais c'est la première fois que je passe par l'Apple store (j'ai souhaité le 15" avec écran HD).

Donc je patiente ....


----------



## WaterEye (4 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Bon je me joins à cette discutions (bien qu'un ami y participe pour moi depuis quelques jours) après la commande de mon MBP par téléphone (Apple store) le 27 Avril.
> 
> J'ai reçu le 29 un mail m'indiquant la bonne prise en compte de ma commande (le paiement par virement ayant conduit à deux jours d'attente semble t il) et depuis plus rien.
> 
> ...


Oui pour les comande personnalisé ça peut prendre jusqu'à une semaine avant d'être expédié.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h16 ----------

Le mien vient tout juste d'arriver à chilly mazarin. Dommage ça nesera surement pas aujourd'hui. :hein:


----------



## S.Jobs (4 Mai 2010)

J'ai aussi pris un abonnement mobileme mais je pense pas que ça puisse retarder l'envoi:mouais:


----------



## Gil-Nath (4 Mai 2010)

WaterEye a dit:


> Le mien vient tout juste d'arriver à chilly mazarin. Dommage ça nesera surement pas aujourd'hui. :hein:


Pareil pour moi (lecture à l'arrivée à 10h54).
Bah, il va falloir réussir à dormir encore une nuit de plus sans MBP à ses côtés... 
Courage pour ceux qui doivent encore attendre (ou qui n'ont même pas d'infos) !


----------



## WaterEye (4 Mai 2010)

J'espère juste qu'il va passer le scan de destination avant ce soir... (scan d'arrivé à l'agence ups chargée de la livraison)


----------



## Gil-Nath (4 Mai 2010)

Croisons les doigts en effet...
Mais je pense que si UPS affiche le 5 mai pour la date de livraison, je suppose qu'on peut raisonnablement s'attendre à recevoir notre colis demain.


----------



## Delphine1973 (4 Mai 2010)

En général ça repart de Paris/chilli le soir pour arriver dans une ville de province vers 5h du matin puis être livré dans la foulée.


----------



## Daping (4 Mai 2010)

Vous avez de la chance, moi j'ai pas infos et la date de livraison est au 3mai... autant vous dire que maintenant je crois plus en rien....


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------

Je vais appeler UPS.... ça peut plus durer


----------



## WaterEye (4 Mai 2010)

Daping a dit:


> Vous avez de la chance, moi j'ai pas infos et la date de livraison est au 3mai... autant vous dire que maintenant je crois plus en rien....
> 
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------
> ...



T'es sur de pas avoir reçu d'avis de passage? Fait gaffe, des fois, ils ont la flemme de sonner et il te balance l'avis dans la BAL.


----------



## Daping (4 Mai 2010)

l'adresse de livraison est la PME ou je bosse.
Et personne a vu UPS hier. aujourd'hui la même je scrute la porte...

pensez-vous que si je les appel j'aurais plus d'information que sur le site ?
je pensai appeler la: 0821-233-877 .


----------



## lepostier (4 Mai 2010)

Water eye et gil nath nos precieux 13 " ont voyagé ensemble


----------



## Gil-Nath (4 Mai 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> Water eye et gil nath nos precieux 13 " ont voyagé ensemble


Classe. 
Reste à savoir qui sera le premier à poster sur MacGé avec son nouveau joujou.


----------



## Daping (4 Mai 2010)

J'ai des news:

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	04/05/2010	15:19	
LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON


----------



## rogo (4 Mai 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> Water eye et gil nath nos precieux 13 " ont voyagé ensemble



...et Rogo!


----------



## WaterEye (4 Mai 2010)

Moi c'est un 15"


----------



## sebconcept (4 Mai 2010)

Je viens d'appeler mon APR.... ils estiment la livraison en fin de semaine....etant donné que le 8 Mai c'est fermé j'espère vraiment l'avoir cette semaine car on arrivera tout de meme à 3 semaines de délais.....tout ca pour un ecran HD Glossy en supp sur le 15"....
Il a vraiment intéret à etre merveilleux cet ecran...


----------



## dambo (4 Mai 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> Water eye et gil nath nos precieux 13 " ont voyagé ensemble


Le mien aussi a voyagé avec les deux votres


----------



## lepostier (4 Mai 2010)

Marrant dambo je me rappelle que tu était très impatient en janvier février tu vas enfin l avoir ton MBP


----------



## Gil-Nath (4 Mai 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Le mien aussi a voyagé avec les deux votres


A ce rythme là, la moitié des colis que livreront UPS demain seront signés Apple...


----------



## S.Jobs (4 Mai 2010)

Au dernières infos le miens devrait partir de chine jeudi...


...autant dire que vu vos commentaires je suis pas prés de l'avoir:rateau:


----------



## lepostier (4 Mai 2010)

A votre avis ( pour ceux qui vraisemblablement le recoivent demain) vers quelle périodes se font les livraisons .  J ai un BTS blanc de 9h a 12 h et mon aprem de libre


----------



## -Ben- (4 Mai 2010)

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE     04/05/2010    4:17    ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS
INCHEON, KR     04/05/2010    10:43    LECTURE AU DEPART
                         04/05/2010    9:05    LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 

je vous mets les dernières infos que j'ai sur mon colis "ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS" est ecrit depuis ce matin je ne vois pas ce que sa veux dire, mon colis est a cologne ???


----------



## Gil-Nath (4 Mai 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> A votre avis ( pour ceux qui vraisemblablement le recoivent demain) vers quelle périodes se font les livraisons .  J ai un BTS blanc de 9h a 12 h et mon aprem de libre


Ah moi je ne sais pas trop, je ne suis pas habitué à me faire livrer ce genre de trucs. 
Je suppose que ça dépend de l'endroit où tu habites par rapport au centre UPS d'où partira le livreur. Officiellement, les livraisons se font du lundi au vendredi entre 9h et 17h, après je ne sais pas trop...

P.S. : Bonne chance pour ton BTS blanc !


----------



## sirromano1er (4 Mai 2010)

-Ben- a dit:


> KOELN (COLOGNE), DE     04/05/2010    4:17    ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS
> INCHEON, KR     04/05/2010    10:43    LECTURE AU DEPART
> 04/05/2010    9:05    LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> 
> je vous mets les dernières infos que j'ai sur mon colis "ACTIVITÉ INTERNE UPS" est ecrit depuis ce matin je ne vois pas ce que sa veux dire, mon colis est a cologne ???



j'ai aussi ça:







notre MBP a pris le même avion! Je pense qu'il est parti de Seoul ce matin très tôt et qu'il arrive à Cologne ce soir (il est peut être déjà arrivé).
je pense donc que l'on sera livré demain 


(waiting mode)


----------



## Jeromac (4 Mai 2010)

Dans ma prochaine vie, je souhaite être réincarné en Macbook Pro CTO...

... pour voyager tout plein !


----------



## sirromano1er (4 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Dans ma prochaine vie, je souhaite être réincarné en Macbook Pro CTO...
> 
> ... pour voyager tout plein !



déjà que je me plains de voyager en eco pour le taf, alors en soute.... non merci


----------



## Jeromac (4 Mai 2010)

sirromano1er a dit:


> déjà que je me plains de voyager en eco pour le taf, alors en soute.... non merci


Effectivement, vu sous cet angle...


----------



## clochelune (4 Mai 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> je vous écris depuis mon nouveau MBP Core I7
> 
> ...



le jour de mon anniv'! ça t'a porté chance!
ils l'avaient prévu pour le 4 mai à la base, avec un jour d'avance, c'est toujours bon à prendre ;-)


----------



## dambo (4 Mai 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> Marrant dambo je me rappelle que tu était très impatient en janvier février tu vas enfin l avoir ton MBP



Et oui ! il sera là jeudi matin 

Après un deuxième Apple à UPS, on me précise que le numéro qui permet de spécifier une autre adresse de livraison ou un retrait au dépôt à partir se trouvera sur le net (page de suivi UPS).
Donc je pourrai appeler demain soir et aller le chercher jeudi matin ! pfiou ! Sont compliqués chez UPS !

La grande question c'est : je fais une vidéo de déballage ou pas ... :hein:


----------



## Delphine1973 (4 Mai 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Après un deuxième *Apple* à UPS



Magnifique


----------



## dambo (4 Mai 2010)

Delphine1973 a dit:


> Magnifique



 J'ai même pas fait exprès ! 
Ca doit me tourner dans la tête tout ça


----------



## shenrone (4 Mai 2010)

Entre le mail d'annonce de l'envoi  et l'arrivée en France combien de jours s'écoule en moyenne?


----------



## WaterEye (4 Mai 2010)

En ce moment c'est un peu moins de 2 semaines. A savoir que mon 15" a été expédié le 24 et sera reçu eek demain.


----------



## Daping (4 Mai 2010)

sirromano1er, la chance, j'ai commander mon MPB sans option avant toi et je l'aurais après... à ne rien comprendre...


----------



## Colben (5 Mai 2010)

Salut,

Au vu des messages, je suis pas prêt de l'avoir mon MBP (commandé le 30/04 chez un appleseller avec ugrade du DD).
A dans 10 jours j'espère.

PS profitez en bien, ceux qui les ont déjà


----------



## lepostier (5 Mai 2010)

Pour ceux qui le recoivent demain , j espère que je suis un cas isolé ma livraison ups a été repoussée au 7 , pourtant les colis sont partis il y a peu de Paris vers nancy ( environ 300 350 bornes) et je me fait livrer a toul (20 km de Nancy ) si c est vraiment le 7 je sombre dans l alcool et la drogue dans le desespoir de l attente... Bon courage a ceux qui n ont pas encore leur joujou sur les genoux


----------



## Mouchet (5 Mai 2010)

Bon bah le miens est en cours de livraison, je suis venu à ma société sans retard pour une fois...afin de bien le réceptionner  reste plus qu'à attendre


----------



## sirromano1er (5 Mai 2010)

Mouchet a dit:


> Bon bah le miens est en cours de livraison, je suis venu à ma société sans retard pour une fois...afin de bien le réceptionner  reste plus qu'à attendre



idem !
je viens d'arriver. Tous mes collègues étaient surpris hehe.


----------



## WaterEye (5 Mai 2010)

En cours de livraison moi aussi... Dire que je vais peut etre patienter jusqu'à 19h...


----------



## Monster (5 Mai 2010)

Toujours pas d'appel de mon reseller, et je ne le sens pas plus aujourd'hui que les jours précédents...


----------



## Mouchet (5 Mai 2010)

reçu ce matin à 10h


----------



## sebconcept (5 Mai 2010)

Monster a dit:


> Toujours pas d'appel de mon reseller, et je ne le sens pas plus aujourd'hui que les jours précédents...


 

Idem... pas d'appel de mon Reseller..... J'attend 14h pour demander au cas ou.... car si le service commercial n'appelle pas des la réception... Il se peut que le MBP soit chez eux. tiens moi au courant de ta commande....


----------



## WaterEye (5 Mai 2010)

Mouchet a dit:


> reçu ce matin à 10h



S'pas just'


----------



## Monster (5 Mai 2010)

@sebconcept: Si tu appel, fais moi savoir ceux qu'ils te disent, je serai en cours je pourrai pas les appeler avant 17h...
Tu es dans quelle ville?


----------



## sebconcept (5 Mai 2010)

Monster a dit:


> @sebconcept: Si tu appel, fais moi savoir ceux qu'ils te disent, je serai en cours je pourrai pas les appeler avant 17h...
> Tu es dans quelle ville?


 
Je suis sur Paris.... je l'ai commandé dans le 11eme.
Je te tiens au courant. (sachant que je l'ai commandé le samedi 17 Avril, donc certainement pris en compte par Apple le 19 Avril).


----------



## WaterEye (5 Mai 2010)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai un mauvais pré-sentiment. Ma rue s'appelle la rue "cuny" mouais, dans les gps et google maps elle est indiqué au nom de la rue "de cluny". De plus, elle est en sens interdit.

La majorité de mes livraisons n'arrivent jamais du premier coup. Soit le livreur a la flemme de sonner et dépose un avis de passage alors que je suis en haut, soit il ne trouve pas la rue.

Je suis maudit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------

Pour ceux qui sur l'apple store ont comme moi "en cours de livraison", qu'indique votre suivi ups?


----------



## sirromano1er (5 Mai 2010)

WaterEye a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai un mauvais pré-sentiment. Ma rue s'appelle la rue "cuny" mouais, dans les gps et google maps elle est indiqué au nom de la rue "de cluny". De plus, elle est en sens interdit.
> 
> La majorité de mes livraisons n'arrivent jamais du premier coup. Soit le livreur a la flemme de sonner et dépose un avis de passage alors que je suis en haut, soit il ne trouve pas la rue.
> 
> ...



Ne t'inquiète pas. Je suis sur Paris et je n'ai pas encore reçu la bête.
Mon ups affiche:
Saint Ouen - 05/05/2010 - 4:34 - En cours de livraison

ça ne va pas tarder


----------



## WaterEye (5 Mai 2010)

sirromano1er a dit:


> Ne t'inquiète pas. Je suis sur Paris et je n'ai pas encore reçu la bête.
> Mon ups affiche:
> Saint Ouen - 05/05/2010 - 4:34 - En cours de livraison
> 
> ça ne va pas tarder



ah, le mien aussi est a st ouen. Je dois habiter à 30 minute max du dépot. Je suis dans le 92. 
En revanche mon ups indique bien qu'il est arrivé a st ouen. Mais pas qu'il est en cours de livraison........................

Mais la date de livraison programmée est toujours au 5.


----------



## Gil-Nath (5 Mai 2010)

Perso je l'ai reçu un peu avant 10 heures ce matin 
C'est d'ailleurs de ce magnifique MPB que je vous écris ce post.
Courage à tous ceux qui attendent encore le grand moment du déballage !


----------



## S.Jobs (5 Mai 2010)

Bon comme je dois m'armer de patience en attendant le mien, pouvez vous nou sen dire plus sur la livraison...

Les colis sont en bon état?
Le tout est bien emballé?


----------



## Dr Troy (5 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Bon comme je dois m'armer de patience en attendant le mien, pouvez vous nou sen dire plus sur la livraison...
> 
> Les colis sont en bon état?
> Le tout est bien emballé?



C'est du UPS, pas la Poste  Tu peux être rassuré.
Le livreur t'appelles généralement si tu n'es pas là ou si il n'a pas ton code d'entrée (comme dans mon cas), pour l'emballage, la boîte du MBP est elle même dans un carton.

C'est petit et léger, assez impressionnant à vrai dire (la boîte de mon PowerBook 12" est 3 fois plus grosse que celle de mon MBP 15" :rateau.


----------



## lepostier (5 Mai 2010)

J'ai reçu le mien il y a 1h avec l imprimante mais dégoute la votre du scan de l imprimante est pétée


----------



## sebconcept (5 Mai 2010)

sirromano1er a dit:


> Ne t'inquiète pas. Je suis sur Paris et je n'ai pas encore reçu la bête.
> Mon ups affiche:
> Saint Ouen - 05/05/2010 - 4:34 - En cours de livraison
> 
> ça ne va pas tarder


 
Toujours pas reçu ?...


----------



## WaterEye (5 Mai 2010)

Moi qui suis en banlieue, je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu... grr


----------



## dambo (5 Mai 2010)

Alors là, ça dépasse tout ce que j'aurai pu imaginé !

Petit rappel : je suis à Rennes, l'adresse de livraison est à Naizin dans le morbihan. Après deux coups de fil, on m'a expliqué qu'on ne pouvait pas changer l'adresse de livraison mais que le colis irait à Rennes et qu'il reviendrait si je n'étais pas là. Je pourrai ensuite aller le chercher directement au dépôt de Rennes.

Je viens d'aller voir le statut de la livraison UPS 

*Statut : livré 
Signé par : Moi !*

Etrange ... je suis à 150 bornes de l'endroit où il a été livré. A qui a t-il été remis, qui a signé ce bon ? Mystère ! Je m'en vais de ce pas les appeler .... et ça va pas être tendre


----------



## WaterEye (5 Mai 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Alors là, ça dépasse tout ce que j'aurai pu imaginé !
> 
> Petit rappel : je suis à Rennes, l'adresse de livraison est à Naizin dans le morbihan. Après deux coups de fil, on m'a expliqué qu'on ne pouvait pas changer l'adresse de livraison mais que le colis irait à Rennes et qu'il reviendrait si je n'étais pas là. Je pourrai ensuite aller le chercher directement au dépôt de Rennes.
> 
> ...



Ouille, tiens nous au courant et bon courage...
J'ai vécu en moins grave (des cds) statut livré et signé par moi-meme alors que j'attendai chez moi. Le mec avait eu la flemme de sonner et avait tout plié salement pour le rentrer dans la boîte aux lettres...


----------



## dambo (5 Mai 2010)

WaterEye a dit:


> Ouille, tiens nous au courant et bon courage...
> J'ai vécu en moins grave (des cds) statut livré et signé par moi-meme alors que j'attendai chez moi. Le mec avait eu la flemme de sonner et avait tout plié salement pour le rentrer dans la boîte aux lettres...



Le truc c'est qu'à l'heure de la livraison j'étais au resto à Rennes avec un "témoin". J'ai toujours ça comme preuve pour prouver que je n'étais pas là bas.
Enfin si je dois prouver que ce n'est pas à moi qui ait signé ... dans quel monde vit-on 

Bon je vais essayer de joindre la famille sur place pour qu'il se déplace à la maison voir si le colis est là ... si un des ouvriers (car la jardin est en chantier - mais la maison fermée) l'aurait recuperé et signé à la place du propriétaire 

Je tiens au courant ...


----------



## sirromano1er (5 Mai 2010)

I got it !!!!!
Tout frais dans son carton hehe


----------



## Monster (5 Mai 2010)

Whaou courage Dambo!!
J'espère pour toi que s'il s'agit bien d'un ouvrir, qu'il est de bonne foi 

Moi aussi de mon coté ca dépasse tout en matière de "foutage de ge****". J'ai de nouveau appelé mon Reseller en disant que c'était un peu abusé l'attente (3 semaines) et que j'aimerai savoir où se trouve mon ordi. Il me répond qu'ils ne savent pas précisemment mais que le retard et dû au volcan et que les ordi doivent être bloqués dans le nord de l'europe, et que les avions sont cloués au sol ... ??????? Sérieusement ???!!!!


----------



## WaterEye (5 Mai 2010)

sirromano1er a dit:


> I got it !!!!!
> Tout frais dans son carton hehe



Enfoir* . Peut etre que le mien est dans le meme camion que toi! Il est ou ton taf histoire que je puisse calculer le temps a parcourir jusqu'à chez moi?


----------



## dambo (5 Mai 2010)

Monster a dit:


> Whaou courage Dambo!!
> J'espère pour toi que s'il s'agit bien d'un ouvrir, qu'il est de bonne foi
> 
> Moi aussi de mon coté ca dépasse tout en matière de "foutage de ge****". J'ai de nouveau appelé mon Reseller en disant que c'était un peu abusé l'attente (3 semaines) et que j'aimerai savoir où se trouve mon ordi. Il me répond qu'ils ne savent pas précisemment mais que le retard et dû au volcan et que les ordi doivent être bloqués dans le nord de l'europe, et que les avions sont cloués au sol ... ??????? Sérieusement ???!!!!




Bon, j'étais tellement énervé et stressé que j'ai contacté tout le monde ! Cousins, Oncles et tantes ! 

Verdict : un ouvrier a dit au livreur qu'il n'y avait personne mais que de la famille habitait 1km plus bas et qu'il pouvait sûrement déposer le colis là bas.
Il est donc arrivé chez ma grand-mère qui ne s'est pas posé de question, a pris les cartons et a signé pour moi !

Bon je suis soulagé l'ordi est arrivé là bas et je le récupérerai dans 2 jours ! Mais c'est quand même hallucinant que le livreur l'ait filé à quelqu'un "de la famille" qui ne fait pas partie du foyer et qui n'habite donc pas à l'adresse de livraison indiquée ! Imaginons que je sois brouillé avec ma grand-mère pour une quelconque raison et qu'elle récupère le colis... Je reste sur un sentiment plus que négatif de mon expérience UPS !

Donc je ne l'aurai pas en main demain ... mais vendredi matin pour un mega super déballage :love:


Monster : Courage, je n'avais pas non plus d'info, je savais juste qu'il avait été expédié, aucune autre info jusqu'au tracking UPS ! Tout cela est finalement très moyen ! J'espère que tout se débloquera vite pour toi !


----------



## sebconcept (5 Mai 2010)

Monster a dit:


> Whaou courage Dambo!!
> J'espère pour toi que s'il s'agit bien d'un ouvrir, qu'il est de bonne foi
> 
> Moi aussi de mon coté ca dépasse tout en matière de "foutage de ge****". J'ai de nouveau appelé mon Reseller en disant que c'était un peu abusé l'attente (3 semaines) et que j'aimerai savoir où se trouve mon ordi. Il me répond qu'ils ne savent pas précisemment mais que le retard et dû au volcan et que les ordi doivent être bloqués dans le nord de l'europe, et que les avions sont cloués au sol ... ??????? Sérieusement ???!!!!


 

Idem je viens de contacter le RESELLER... Ils ne savent pas excatement meme rien du tout..... On me rappelle demain.
Bref vraiment moyen tout ça..... Je suis blazé !!!
De toute facon si je n'ai rien la semaine prochaine ... j'annule ma commande. Ils se démerdent.


----------



## Monster (5 Mai 2010)

Pareil! Mais je crois que moi ce sera si d'ici samedi je n'ai rien j'annule tout. Qu'on me dise qu'ils ne savent rien OK mais qu'ils me prennent pas pour une buse en me sortant des excuses aussi pourries!


----------



## sebconcept (5 Mai 2010)

C'est le flou artistique.
Si je n'ai pas de date défini ou si je ne l'ai pas la semaine prochaine. J'annule cette commande qui commence par me sortir par les trous de nez.... Mettre plus de 1800 dans une machine et ne pas avoir un minimum de suivi c'est abérant !!!! 
Je commence serieusement à saturer..... Je garde un dernier espoir pour l'appel de demain....


----------



## S.Jobs (5 Mai 2010)

Punaise ça craint l'imprimante déglingué...
Preuve que le transport ne dois pas toujours être des plus délicats :mouais:


.....angoisse....:affraid:


----------



## sebconcept (5 Mai 2010)

Monster a dit:


> Pareil! Mais je crois que moi ce sera si d'ici samedi je n'ai rien j'annule tout. Qu'on me dise qu'ils ne savent rien OK mais qu'ils me prennent pas pour une buse en me sortant des excuses aussi pourries!


 

J'attend Vendredi de la semaine prochaine maximum car je suis en congé du lundi au jeudi. Donc je ne serai pas sur Paris pour récup la commande...
de plus le 8 Mai étant dérié c'est mort pour le recup.... berf il reste que demain et vendredi pour que je puisse l'avoir pdt les congés.
Et dire qu'ils m'avaient certifié que ca serait grand max cette semaine..... (il reste encor deux jours mais bon je suis pessimiste).

De toute facon, par chance, si je recois la machine.... j'invoquerai mon chequier bloqué dans le nuage de cendre....
et bizzarement mon accompte a été débité de suite


----------



## sirromano1er (5 Mai 2010)

WaterEye a dit:


> Enfoir* . Peut etre que le mien est dans le meme camion que toi! Il est ou ton taf histoire que je puisse calculer le temps a parcourir jusqu'à chez moi?



En fait, il a été livré avec d'autres colis que ma boite a reçus via UPS. Pour info, je suis dans le 17e vers l'Etoile.


----------



## WaterEye (5 Mai 2010)

Ca y est !!!...........................J'y crois plus...


----------



## sebconcept (5 Mai 2010)

WaterEye a dit:


> Ca y est !!!...........................J'y crois plus...


 

Désolé si je me répète mais tu l'avais commandé quand ? Et la livraison est prévu quand ? (en suposant que tu passes par l'apple store... et non par un APR qui se moque de nous)


----------



## WaterEye (5 Mai 2010)

sebconcept a dit:


> Désolé si je me répète mais tu l'avais commandé quand ? Et la livraison est prévu quand ? (en suposant que tu passes par l'apple store... et non par un APR qui se moque de nous)



Commandé sur l'apple store le 17, expédié le 24, livraison prévue pour le 5 donc aujourd'hui.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

IL EST ARRIVE


----------



## dambo (5 Mai 2010)

WaterEye a dit:


> Commandé sur l'apple store le 17, expédié le 24, livraison prévue pour le 5 donc aujourd'hui.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------
> 
> IL EST ARRIVE


J'en étais sur que nos machines étaient dans le même camion (au moins jusqu'à dans la nuit)


----------



## sebconcept (5 Mai 2010)

WaterEye a dit:


> Commandé sur l'apple store le 17, expédié le 24, livraison prévue pour le 5 donc aujourd'hui.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------
> 
> IL EST ARRIVE


 

Bien content pour toi !!!... L'ayant commande le meme jour que toi chez un APR (l'APR a procédé au meme moment à la commande sur l'apple store) je devrai l'avoir dans la semaine.... Vivement demain pour plus de précisions...

Amuse toi bien


----------



## S.Jobs (5 Mai 2010)

Punaise maintenant que je suis proche de l'envoi les délais d'expédition sur les 15" modifié viennent de repasser à 3 jours:hein:


----------



## WaterEye (5 Mai 2010)

Bon, ben merci de m'avoir soutenu . Là, je prend juste mon pied. Juste deux mauvais points : la magic mouse, c'est naz, et l'adaptateur hdmi dr bott ne transmet pas le son contrairement à ce qui est dit sur leur site.


----------



## Goupi (5 Mai 2010)

Il y'en a qui on vraiment de la chance  ...
Moi ma livraison était prévu pour aujourd'hui sur le suivi UPS et est "EN COURS DE LIVRAISON" depuis ce matin et je n'est toujours rien reçu 
Dommage, sa sera surement pour demain... enfin je l'espère


----------



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)

en cours de livraison cela veut bien dire ce que cela veut dire

va voir dans ta boite aux lettres parfois ils insinuent que tu n etais pas à ton domicile 

sinon (là je pense que c'est un peu tard) tu peux aller voir au dépot! 

mais seulement si tu es comme un gamin le jour de noel, sinon attends demain


----------



## Gil-Nath (5 Mai 2010)

WaterEye a dit:


> l'adaptateur hdmi dr bott ne transmet pas le son contrairement à ce qui est dit sur leur site.


Ah toi aussi ? J'ai exactement le même problème, j'ai essayé mais ce truc ne transmet pas le son. Il doit bien y avoir une solution pourtant...


----------



## Goupi (5 Mai 2010)

J'ai une petite question, c'est la premiere fois que je commande un mac par Internet (premier mac tout cour  ) simplement je crois que UPS à fumer un peu la moquette :rateau:
je comprend pas du tout le dernier évènement, soit disant j'ai demander a ne pas être livré aujourd'hui :mouais: quelqu'un sait ce que sa veut dire ?


----------



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)

oui c'est ça, 

tu aurais demandé de le livrer à une autre date!

si c'est pas le cas je penche plus à une mamaille afin de ne pas perdre trop en fiabilité du service, une demande de livraison à une date ultérieure et une livraison non conforme car pas dans les tps c'est pas pareil n'est ce pas?


----------



## Goupi (5 Mai 2010)

Lol les cons!!!  j'y avait pas pensé à celle - la, tout sa pour continuer a faire croire que le service est viable.... pffff
Je les appelle demain et je vais les pourrir au téléphone 

C'est fou quand même, j'espère juste que demain il me referont pas le même cout


----------



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)

appelles les le matin et surtt demandes où ils ont vu que tu voulais pas etre livré?

dis leur bien que ca fait un baille que tu attends le colis et que tu etais chez toi car ils vont te faire croire n'importe quoi...
(jusqu'à me demander qd je m'etais douché: au cas où le livreur serait passé à ce creneau horaire)

sinon (ce que je fais avec colissimo qui sont particulièrement con dans le sud), donc soit j'ecris sur ma boite aux lettres que je suis à mon domicile 
soit (et là c'est la meileure parade), j'indique qu'ils signent le document sur la boite aux lettres pour preuve de passage... 
J'ai eu un mec comme ça un jour, qui m'avait affirmé qu'il avait pas vu le document sur la boite aux lettres alors que le postier (non colissimo se rappelle l'avoir bien vu)

c'est vicieux et peut être idiot mais qd on te livre 6 à 7 colis par semaine à ton domicile et que tu es obligé de te taper 10 bornes pour aller les chercher c'est moyen!!!


----------



## Goupi (5 Mai 2010)

C'est une super idée ça gildas!!!!demain je les appelle t'inquiete pas je vais tous faire pour l'avoir demain mon mac


----------



## Gil-Nath (5 Mai 2010)

Abusé ! 
Quand je lis tous les problèmes que vous avez eu avec UPS, j'ai l'impression d'avoir eu de la chance... 
Ils se fouttent vraiment de la gueule du monde non ?

------------------
_Edit :_
Haha... Je viens de regarder la page de suivi sur le site d'UPS, et j'ai remarqué qu'ils ont même réussi à se planter dans l'orthographe de mon nom dans la rubrique "Signé par". Pas grave, m'enfin ça montre tout le sérieux de la boîte.


----------



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)

y a pire qu'ups 

moi j'ai été chanceux aussi (parti le 28 de shangai, recu chez moi le 30 au matin!!!!)


pour l'instant j'ai pas trouvé plus rapide en livraison sur ce topic!

je me suis même dit à l'ouverture du colis qu'ils s'etaient gourré de personne mais non!


bonne chance à ceux qui attendent leurs macs


----------



## shenrone (5 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> y a pire qu'ups
> 
> moi j'ai été chanceux aussi (parti le 28 de shangai, recu chez moi le 30 au matin!!!!)
> 
> ...



Commande quand?


----------



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)




----------



## shenrone (5 Mai 2010)

Non mais je voulais dire, tu as passer ta commande quand sur l Applestore?


----------



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)

le 24 au soir, avec ecran mat 

annoncé pour le 5 mai


----------



## S.Jobs (6 Mai 2010)

Preuve que nous ne sommes pas tous egaux, jai commande le mien le 27 et il n est toujours pas partit...

On m avais pourtant dit qu il serait envoyé aujourd hui


----------



## Daping (6 Mai 2010)

y a moyen d'avoir le chauffeur du camion de livraison au téléphone ou pas ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h24 ----------

MBP Pro 13 arrivé jss comme un gosse


----------



## Jeromac (6 Mai 2010)

Bah moi, il n'est même pas encore expédié 

La faute à ma commande passée tardivement (le 28/04), et au paiement par virement bancaire...

En plus, après coup, j'ai acheté une besace pour l'occasion, et je l'ai déjà reçu. Mais c'est bête, je n'ai pas le Mac qui va avec 

Alors je suis tout snif snif.


----------



## S.Jobs (6 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Bah moi, il n'est même pas encore expédié
> 
> La faute à ma commande passée tardivement (le 28/04), et au paiement par virement bancaire...
> 
> ...



Vu que ton cas est proche du mien tu peux prendre ton mal en patience c est pas près d arriver...

Je regrette d avoir voulu l écran HD j aurais pu sans lui l acheter en magasin...


----------



## WaterEye (6 Mai 2010)

@ S.Jobs : Tu ne regretteras pas ton écran HD une fois que tu l'auras...


----------



## Jeromac (6 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Vu que ton cas est proche du mien tu peux prendre ton mal en patience c est pas près d arriver...
> 
> Je regrette d avoir voulu l écran HD j aurais pu sans lui l acheter en magasin...



Hum... je le sens bien pour vendredi de la semaine prochaine.

Mais j'accepte aussi de le recevoir avant


----------



## sebconcept (6 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Hum... je le sens bien pour vendredi de la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Mais j'accepte aussi de le recevoir avant


 
C'est un peu la roulette russe sur les dates.... on ne peut vraiment rien prévoir....
J'attend toujours le mien (commandé chez un reseller le 17 Avril).


----------



## jegolu (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Moi aussi, j'ai craqué !
J'ai passé commande sur l'AppleStore d'un MBP 15' CTO (8 Go de mémoire & écran Haute Résolution antireflet).
Date de commande : le 2 mai; date d'expédition (départ du dépôt) : le 4 mai.

Sur ma page de suivi, je peux lire :

Adresse d&#8217;expédition	        PARIS, FR	                                                   04 Mai 2010
Date de livraison estimée 	17 Mai 2010 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	                   10 Mai 2010

Je me demande à quoi correspond cette dernière date (10 mai). Est-il possible que je sois livré le 10 plutôt que le 17 ?

Je n'ai toujours pas l'information de tracking ("En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"). Elle doit s'afficher quand ?


----------



## Jack_Dan (6 Mai 2010)

jegolu a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Moi aussi, j'ai craqué !
> J'ai passé commande sur l'AppleStore d'un MBP 15' CTO (8 Go de mémoire & écran Haute Résolution antireflet).
> Date de commande : le 2 mai; date d'expédition (départ du dépôt) : le 4 mai.
> ...



J'ai exactement la même chose que toi qu'est ce que ça veut dire ?


----------



## S.Jobs (6 Mai 2010)

jegolu a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Moi aussi, j'ai craqué !
> J'ai passé commande sur l'AppleStore d'un MBP 15' CTO (8 Go de mémoire & écran Haute Résolution antireflet).
> Date de commande : le 2 mai; date d'expédition (départ du dépôt) : le 4 mai.
> ...




J'hallucine sur le traitement des commandes, tu commandes le 2 ta commande part le 4, je commande le 29 et je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles...

Il y a vraiment un soucis la dedans...

Tant mieux pour toi en tout cas


----------



## Jeromac (6 Mai 2010)

Ça peut varier en fonction de ta configuration exacte. Il suffit qu'il y ait une option qui demande une semaine de plus pour retarder toute ta commande (par exemple, ils vont pas t'envoyer la machine sans SSD, et t'envoyer le SSD une semaine après )

Si en plus on rajoute les délais prévus par les virements bancaires, le délai de base (du 15" Core i7), ça rallonge vite...

M'enfin, de mon expérience, le premier délai annoncé est souvent faux : en général, ça arrive bien avant (sauf si un piti volcan a décidé de s'amuser )


----------



## shenrone (6 Mai 2010)

S.jobs a juste pris le 15" avec ecran HD glossy, je comprend (et subis:rateau son agacement quotidien au boulot....

Et je crois qu'il a pris un abonnement mobile me en plus, mais je vois pas comment ce dernier pourrait retarder la commande


----------



## palou2314 (6 Mai 2010)

Juste pou prévenir tout le monde (même si tout le monde s'en moque..... ) que j'ai reçu le MBP 13"  ce jour.....

Commandé le 21 avril sur l'apple Store


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2010)

Alors heureux ?


----------



## gildas1 (6 Mai 2010)

il répond pas, trop occupé à faire ses transferts de l'ancien ordi au nouveau


----------



## S.Jobs (7 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Hum... je le sens bien pour vendredi de la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Mais j'accepte aussi de le recevoir avant



Tu as des nouvelles de l'envoi?
Moi toujours rien:mouais:


----------



## Jeromac (7 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Tu as des nouvelles de l'envoi?
> Moi toujours rien:mouais:



Aucune. Mais j'imagine que ça devrait être imminent (l'expédition depuis la Chine).


----------



## gildas1 (7 Mai 2010)

c'est bizarre l'hétérogénéité qu'il y a au sein des livraisons...

certains sont pas du tout informé et hop un jour ou l'autre ils reçoivent un petit colis 
les autres au contraire peuvent suivre leurs colis à la minute près


----------



## palou2314 (7 Mai 2010)

> Juste pou prévenir tout le monde (même si tout le monde s'en moque..... ) que j'ai reçu le MBP 13"  ce jour.....
> 
> Commandé le 21 avril sur l'apple Store





> Alors heureux ?





> il répond pas, trop occupé à faire ses transferts de l'ancien ordi au nouveau


oui et non, en effet ce MBP est une surprise destiné à ma moitié qui est en plein session d'exam (5eme année médecine) donc elle l'ouvrira et utilisera que dans 10 jours.....

pour l'instant il est dans son carton......

je compte moi acquérir un imac mais pas avant décembre......pour l'instant je reste sur pc portable


----------



## S.Jobs (7 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> c'est bizarre l'hétérogénéité qu'il y a au sein des livraisons...
> 
> certains sont pas du tout informé et hop un jour ou l'autre ils reçoivent un petit colis
> les autres au contraire peuvent suivre leurs colis à la minute près



Ce qui est surtout hallucinant c'est l'incohérence qui règne dans la gestion des flux.
Les MacBook Pro avec une config similaire à celle que j'ai commandé (15" 2.4+ ecran HD glossy) viennent de passer à un délais de 3 jours pour l'envoi, pour autant le mien n'est toujours pas expédié...

J'enrage:hein:


----------



## Jack_Dan (7 Mai 2010)

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/76/20100507/twl-le-volcan-refait-des-siennes-1a8f422.html


Nooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## jegolu (7 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Ce qui est surtout hallucinant c'est l'incohérence qui règne dans la gestion des flux.
> Les MacBook Pro avec une config similaire à celle que j'ai commandé (15" 2.4+ ecran HD glossy) viennent de passer à un délais de 3 jours pour l'envoi, pour autant le mien n'est toujours pas expédié...
> 
> J'enrage:hein:



Vraiment désolé pour toi ! Tu ne veux pas annuler ta 1ère commande & en refaire une nouvelle ?

De mon côté, toujours ce même flou artistique. "En cours d'acheminement", mais où, quand, par qui, etc... Aucune info précise.
Je croise les doigts pour être livré d'ici à mercredi prochain, avant le pont de l'Ascension.


----------



## S.Jobs (7 Mai 2010)

jegolu a dit:


> Vraiment désolé pour toi ! Tu ne veux pas annuler ta 1ère commande & en refaire une nouvelle ?
> 
> De mon côté, toujours ce même flou artistique. "En cours d'acheminement", mais où, quand, par qui, etc... Aucune info précise.
> Je croise les doigts pour être livré d'ici à mercredi prochain, avant le pont de l'Ascension.


Annuler c'est relancer un nouveau délais...

Donc je patiente


----------



## jegolu (7 Mai 2010)

Et bien si, du neuf, je viens de recevoir un email avec... ma facture !

Bon, l'attente continue...


----------



## S.Jobs (7 Mai 2010)

jegolu a dit:


> Et bien si, du neuf, je viens de recevoir un email avec... ma facture !
> 
> Bon, l'attente continue...



Tu as passé commande quand?


----------



## jegolu (7 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Tu as passé commande quand?



Date de commande : le 2 mai. 

Date d'expédition (départ du dépôt) : le 4 mai (soit 2 jours au lieu des 3 indiqués lors de la commande).

Et depuis... plus d'infos 

Où est mon MBP et le reste de la commande ??? Que fait la police...


----------



## Gil-Nath (7 Mai 2010)

Rassure toi, moi j'avais passé commande le lundi 19 mai, et la page d'Apple n'avait été mise à jour que le vendredi 30 mai, et j'ai reçu le numéro de tracking UPS dans la foulée, alors que le tout était déjà en Hollande.


----------



## S.Jobs (7 Mai 2010)

Plein toi, certain (moi pour ne pas me citer) n'ont même pas de mail de départ:hein:

PS commandé le 29 (enfin le 27, mais validé après virement le 29)


----------



## Jeromac (7 Mai 2010)

Jack_Dan a dit:


> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/76/20100507/twl-le-volcan-refait-des-siennes-1a8f422.html
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!



Manquait pu que ça tiens.


----------



## dambo (7 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part je poste mon premier message MacG depuis mon nouveau MBP ! C'est pas trop tôt !
Bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent et à bientôt sur les forums avec vos nouvelles machines !


----------



## S.Jobs (7 Mai 2010)

Tu nous posterais une ou deux photos???
J'ai commandé le même que toi


----------



## S.Jobs (7 Mai 2010)

Je suis vraiment blaser ce soir, pas de mail d'envoi et le volcan qui recommence a entrer en éruption :mouais:

... blaser


----------



## Jeromac (7 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Je suis vraiment blaser ce soir, pas de mail d'envoi et le volcan qui recommence a entrer en éruption :mouais:
> 
> ... blaser



Je te propose qu'on s'unisse et qu'on fasse une pétition pour mettre un terme aux agissements de ce volcan.


----------



## Max 49 (8 Mai 2010)

Je viens de voir que je ne plus annuler ma commande ni modifier l'adresse de livraison. L'envoi doit donc être imminent. Pour rappel j'ai pris un MBP 15 i5 2.4 HR HDD 7200.

Moi qui hésitait à annuler et prendre un i7 HR HDD 7200, il faudra que je renvoi celui-là en cas de changement. Mais je pense qu'une fois essayer je ne voudrais pas le changer car vu mon utilisation, c'est un peu mon côté "t'aurais du prendre le plus puissant" qui ressort ! Vu mon utilisation (basique) je pense que le i5 2.4 est même trop puissant pour ce que j'en ferais. Mais c'est cette histoire de carte 256 ou 512 qui me fait hésité. Et puis vu les test, je me dis que même en ne faisant que du basique (internet, skype, msn, office et un peu de programmation), la différence de vitesse entre i5 et i7 sera peut être voyante.

Enfin bon, j'attends de recevoir la bête et je pense que je serais comblé. Je précise que j'ai les 12% donc le i5 me revient à 1738 et le i7 à 2009 (avec écran HR et HDD 7200 dans les 2 cas). La différence de 300 euros ne vaut donc peut être pas le coup pour mon utilisation sauf si vous m'assurez que j'aurais une différence de vitesse décelable !


----------



## S.Jobs (8 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Je te propose qu'on s'unisse et qu'on fasse une pétition pour mettre un terme aux agissements de ce volcan.



Je suis partant :rateau:


----------



## Max 49 (8 Mai 2010)

Bon ça y est, mon MBP a été expédié aujourd'hui.

Date de livraison estimée : 18 mai !!!!! 

J'espère que cette date est très large et qu'il arrivera d'ici mercredi !!!


----------



## S.Jobs (8 Mai 2010)

Max 49 a dit:


> Je viens de voir que je ne plus annuler ma commande ni modifier l'adresse de livraison. L'envoi doit donc être imminent. Pour rappel j'ai pris un MBP 15 i5 2.4 HR HDD 7200.
> 
> Moi qui hésitait à annuler et prendre un i7 HR HDD 7200, il faudra que je renvoi celui-là en cas de changement. Mais je pense qu'une fois essayer je ne voudrais pas le changer car vu mon utilisation, c'est un peu mon côté "t'aurais du prendre le plus puissant" qui ressort ! Vu mon utilisation (basique) je pense que le i5 2.4 est même trop puissant pour ce que j'en ferais. Mais c'est cette histoire de carte 256 ou 512 qui me fait hésité. Et puis vu les test, je me dis que même en ne faisant que du basique (internet, skype, msn, office et un peu de programmation), la différence de vitesse entre i5 et i7 sera peut être voyante.
> 
> Enfin bon, j'attends de recevoir la bête et je pense que je serais comblé. Je précise que j'ai les 12% donc le i5 me revient à 1738 et le i7 à 2009 (avec écran HR et HDD 7200 dans les 2 cas). La différence de 300 euros ne vaut donc peut être pas le coup pour mon utilisation sauf si vous m'assurez que j'aurais une différence de vitesse décelable !


Je ne peux plus modifier moi non plus ma commande, mais je n'ai pas de confirmation d'envoi ...

Tu as passé commande quand?


----------



## Max 49 (8 Mai 2010)

Ma date de livraison estimée vient de changer : 10 mai.

J'y croit moyennement sachant qu'il est parti le 8 mai mais ça me convient déjà mieux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h10 ----------

J'ai passé commande le 29 avril (le soir).


----------



## S.Jobs (8 Mai 2010)

Bon ben le mien ne semble pas décider à partir aujourd'hui 

Pourtant je l'ai commandé avant toi Max 49


----------



## Max 49 (8 Mai 2010)

Tu as commandé le même que moi ?


----------



## S.Jobs (8 Mai 2010)

Punaise le délais de ouf 

Adresse dexpédition	LYON, FR	08 Mai 2010
Date de livraison estimée	21 Mai 2010 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	Expédition acheminée	08 Mai 2010


----------



## S.Jobs (9 Mai 2010)

Et ca augmente ce matin:mouais:

Date de livraison estimée	22 Mai 2010 (sujet à changement)


----------



## Arcchiam (9 Mai 2010)

Hello!

A y est, je viens de switcher de mon mac Acer avec Windows 7 à un Macbook Pro 13", 2,4gh avec comme option un DD de 500 Go! J'ai commandé en plus su l'apple store, une imprimante + l'adaptateur câble VGA)
(Pour l'histoire, je voulais switcher plus tard, mais de gros soucis d'alimentation sur mon PC font que l'achat d'un nouvel ordinateur est assez urgent...  )

Donc du coup, j'ai commandé le 7 Mai à 14h, le site m'annonçait (vu qu'apparemment, il y a un problème technique et je peux rien vérifier là) que le tout serait prêt en 4 jours et que je devrais être livré entre le 21 et 25 Mai!
=> J'ai été un peu dégouté par ces délais, vu qu'Apple fait miroiter des "24h" ou "3 jours" pour se voir ajouter 10 jours d'expédition derrière, mais ayant lu quelques explications sur ce forum, j'ai pu faire mon deuil! :rateau:

J'aurai une petite question, si quelqu'un a la réponse, est-ce que mon ordinateur est déjà en préparation à votre avis? Parce que je l'ai commandé le vendredi 7 à 14h, soit environ 20h pour Shanghai. Est-ce que la préparation des mac se fait aussi le samedi, voire le dimanche?

Bonne journée!


----------



## Dr Troy (9 Mai 2010)

C'est le délai d'expédition, pas de livraison.

Sinon, il me semble que c'est compté en jours ouvrables.

Les délais ne me choquent pas plus que ça par rapport à la concurrence (un pote a commandé un Sony, et ça a pris 4 semaines).

http://store.apple.com/fr/help/shipping_delivery?mco=MTczNzg4OTU


----------



## WaterEye (9 Mai 2010)

P*tain de M*rde. J'ai attendu mon macbook pro 15" presque un mois.. Et voilà qu'après même pas une semaine j'ai remarqué un défaut dans l'aluminium. La dalle en alu ressort lègèrement à un endroit.

Dans ce cas là? Il se passe quoi? 

(jean nez marre)


----------



## Arcchiam (9 Mai 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> C'est le délai d'expédition, pas de livraison.



Oui, je sais bien, mais il y a un sacré biais de confusion pour faire croire au potentiel acheteur qu'il recevra son nouvel ordinateur très vite!
Et bien sûr, je suis tombé dedans!


----------



## Mouchet (9 Mai 2010)

C'est pas confus c'est clair "Expédition: 3 jours", qu'est ce qui est confus dans ça ? c'est marqué expédié sous 3 jours pas livré c'est tout. Y'a un minimum de logique à avoir aussi, tu pensais peut être qu'en cliquant une personne allait se jeter sur ta commande pour monter ton pc en mode express, et lui donner un avion personnel pour l'amener en France chez toi ?

Faire un ordinateur et commander un dvd sur fnac.com c'est deux choses totalement différentes.


----------



## gildas1 (9 Mai 2010)

Je trouve que la réactivité d'apple n'est pas si "pourri" 

puis le temps entre l'envoi de shangai à chez vous depend de bcp de facteurs que je n'ai pas encore saisi... (certaines personnes attendent 2semaines voir plus et d'autres attendent moins de 2 jours!!!)


Ce que je trouve pas mal qd meme c'est que personnes ne s'est plaind de l'etat du colis à l'arrivé... cela doit arrivé mais pas tant que ça je pense!


----------



## Arcchiam (9 Mai 2010)

Mouchet a dit:


> C'est pas confus c'est clair "Expédition: 3 jours", qu'est ce qui est confus dans ça ? c'est marqué expédié sous 3 jours pas livré c'est tout. Y'a un minimum de logique à avoir aussi, tu pensais peut être qu'en cliquant une personne allait se jeter sur ta commande pour monter ton pc en mode express, et lui donner un avion personnel pour l'amener en France chez toi ?
> 
> Faire un ordinateur et commander un dvd sur fnac.com c'est deux choses totalement différentes.



Oh là! Pas la peine de s'énerver! 
Je pense que comme la plupart des gens, je m'attendais à une expédition d'environ 3 jours, comme c'est le cas sur la plupart des sites marchands (on n'est pas censé savoir que tout se passe à Shanghai).
Et je suis désolé, mais ça reste un biais de confusion.
Après c'est bon, je vais survivre! 

Mais au final, quelqu'un sait-il si la préparation des ordinateur se fait aussi le samedi, voire le dimanche?

Bonne soirée! ^^


----------



## sebconcept (9 Mai 2010)

WaterEye a dit:


> P*tain de M*rde. J'ai attendu mon macbook pro 15" presque un mois.. Et voilà qu'après même pas une semaine j'ai remarqué un défaut dans l'aluminium. La dalle en alu ressort lègèrement à un endroit.
> 
> Dans ce cas là? Il se passe quoi?
> 
> (jean nez marre)


 
Ah oui ca doit etre frustrant je te comprend. Peux tu faire des photos pour voir l'étendu du problème ?.
Si tu estime qu'il y a defaut de fabrication tu peux faire appel a Apple pour un echange... je crois que tu as 14 jours pour echanger un produit . au pire tu demande de te faire rembourser car non satisfait du produit et tu commandes des que tu peux....


----------



## S.Jobs (9 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> Je trouve que la réactivité d'apple n'est pas si "pourri"
> 
> puis le temps entre l'envoi de shangai à chez vous depend de bcp de facteurs que je n'ai pas encore saisi... (certaines personnes attendent 2semaines voir plus et d'autres attendent moins de 2 jours!!!)
> 
> ...



Punaise j'aimerais aussi savoir comment se passe les envois puisqu'un membre de ce forum a commande en même temps que moi le 29 et a vu dans la même journée d'hier sont envoi confirme.
Seulement lorsqu'Apple lui prévoit une livraison pour le 10, la mienne est prévu pour le 22:mouais:

La seule différence notable son envoi a été confirme hier matin tôt alors que moi c'était dans l'après midi

PS ton SSD c'est que du main propre?


----------



## gildas1 (9 Mai 2010)

as tu vu mon cas pour l'envoi?

(c'est dans les anciennes pages)

ils ont envoyé le MBP le 28 au matin de shangai et je l'ai recu le 30 au matin chez moi!!!

j'avais commandé le 24 au soir avec des specificités: ecran mat etc etc


pour le SSD: mains propres, colissimo etc...


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

Au moment de l'envoi ta livraison était estime pour combien de jours plus tard?

A quel moment reçoit on le suivi UPS?


----------



## jegolu (10 Mai 2010)

Bon, et bien nous sommes le 10... et rien de changé sur la page de suivi.
Toujours pas d'info transporteur 

Le pire n'étant jamais certain, peut-être que tous ceux qui sont comme moi aurons une bonne surprise en étant livré aujourd'hui... L'espoir fait vivre 

A suivre...


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

jegolu a dit:


> Bon, et bien nous sommes le 10... et rien de changé sur la page de suivi.
> Toujours pas d'info transporteur
> 
> Le pire n'étant jamais certain, peut-être que tous ceux qui sont comme moi aurons une bonne surprise en étant livré aujourd'hui... L'espoir fait vivre
> ...



Le mien est parti le même jour que le tiens et la livraison est estime pour le 22...
En tout cas je n'ai pas eu la bonne surprise de voir passer UPS:rateau:


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

j'ai eu le numero ups et le suivi dès qu'il est parti de shangai!


----------



## jegolu (10 Mai 2010)

Et avant, tu as eu "État actuel de l&#8217;expédition : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais - 10 Mai 2010" ?

Ne pas avoir d'état plus précis sur le statut de la commande, ou de n° de tracking UPS, c'est super énervant !!!


----------



## Arcchiam (10 Mai 2010)

Arf! Je suis un peu comme toi! J'aime suivre l'état de ma commande pas à pas!
Ça sert à rien, mais ça fait tellement plaisir de voir les choses avancer (ou pas)!

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que j'ai commandé mon macbook après toi (le 7 Mai) et je devrais le recevoir pour le 21 Mai?!?
J'espère quand même que tu le recevras avant!
Mais bon, les voix d'Apple sont impénétrables...


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

C'est hallucinant comme tout est différent d'une personne à l'autre:mouais:
A croire que certains sont envoyés avec des avions digne du concorde quand d'autres partes à la rame

Le pire c'est le manque de cohérence dans les suivis ... 

... bref je crois que ça avait déjà été précisé, mais chez Apple on a beau mettre 2000  dans un produit ça ne vous donne droit à rien de plus que celui qui achète un ipod à 49 , on ne peut pas leur reprocher de faire de disparité...

... c'est flippant qu'un produit de cette valeur n'ait pas le droit à un suivi correct


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

envoyé par UPS et non APPLE donc ... voilà quoi 

tu ne peux blamer Apple si l'envoi est long c'est UPS qui pue c'est tout!!!


----------



## jegolu (10 Mai 2010)

Mais Apple, en donneur d'ordre, devrait demander à UPS un peu plus de sérieux dans les informations communiquées...

Depuis le 4, j'ai juste droit à "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"... Et 2 informations de dates contradictoires :
- 17 Mai 2010 (sujet à changement) en "Date de livraison estimée".
- 10 Mai 2010 en Date de on ne sait pas trop à quoi ça correspond ;-)

Dommage, car c'est Apple qui est blâmé en 1er.


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

jegolu a dit:


> Mais Apple, en donneur d'ordre, devrait demander à UPS un peu plus de sérieux dans les informations communiquées...
> 
> Depuis le 4, j'ai juste droit à "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"... Et 2 informations de dates contradictoires :
> - 17 Mai 2010 (sujet à changement) en "Date de livraison estimée".
> ...


  Tout a fait d'accord le mien envoyé comme certain le 8 
Délais estimé le 22 et plus rien
Commandé quand même le 27 donc si la date de livraison est respecté ça fait pas loin d'un mois:mouais:


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

vous savez si vous ne remontez pas l'info au donneur d'ordre donc Apple... ben pour eux c'est cool pas d'actions à mettre en place car tous le monde est content!!!

dès que 50% des appels au service apple sera exclusivement pour gueuler de ne pas avoir eu le colis à temps... ben UPS va revoir sa copie! si personne n'appelle ou fais savoir son mécontentement: tout roule!!!

pour UPS le truc cool c'est que dès que vous avez reçu votre beau joujou: personne n'appelle apple pour elur dire le retard eu! ils sont trop dans le plaisir d'ouvrir et admirer leurs MACs


----------



## Aliouete (10 Mai 2010)

Hello,

Moi j'ai passé commande le 07/05 et voici ce que m'annonce mon suivi de commande :

*       May 7, 2010 à 03:03 PM GMT    * - Numéro de commande ********* 



*Pas encore expédiée*                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Délai estimé d'expédition: 3 jours ouvrables                                                                           
Délai estimé de livraison: 18 Mai, 2010 - 19 Mai, 2010                                                                                                           
                                 Produit                           Qté                                                                                              MBP 15.4/2.4/CTO                     
                                                                            Configuré sur mesure






  J'espère que le délai va se réduire et que je le recevrai avant... etant donné que nous avons le long W-E de jeudi à dimanche je suis pessimiste 

J'aimerai acheter une housse pour mon MBP, connaissez-vous des sites bien ? sur l'Apple Store est ce qu'il y a un modèle que vous conseillez ?


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

Je pense pas qu'UPS fasse le pont:mouais:


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

cela depend où est le colis 

hors france ça va, mais si c'est en france arff je doutes qu'ils bossent!


----------



## Kwaelbi (10 Mai 2010)

Bon je rejoins la conversation moi il a été expédié ce matin et je compare étape par étape mon avancée par rapport à la super livraison reçue en 48h : http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/5341/applenl.jpg

L'heure de départ est plus tardive mais la douane est quelques heures avant en comparaison  Je peux plus m'empêcher d'aller sur le site UPS sans arrêt


----------



## Arcchiam (10 Mai 2010)

Aliouete a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Moi j'ai passé commande le 07/05 et voici ce que m'annonce mon suivi de commande :
> 
> ...



Je l'ai commandé seulement quelques heures avant toi, et ma livraison est estimé entre 21 et 25 Mai, donc tu t'en sors vachement bien (la préparation du mien était de 4jours par contre)! 

Par contre, c'est sûr que tu le recevras pas cette semaine, à part un miracle! 
Le mac est expédié depuis la Shanghai normalement, donc voilou! ^^

Pour la housse, personnellement, je l'ai prise sur l'apple store, en même temps que le Mac vu que les frais de ports étaient offert pour plus de 120&#8364; d'achat.
Après, je suis pas spécialiste, mais je te conseillerais Amazon.com où je commande souvent et j'en suis la plupart du temps très satisafait, ou sinon  Cdiscount, mais je trouve que la qualité du service a beaucoup chuté depuis quelques années...


Pour ma part, mon colis vient de passer "prêt à être envoyer", car je ne peux plus annuler de produit! 
Mon colis contient une housse Larobe + MBP 13" sur mesure + Imprimante HP, le site annonçait préparé en 4 jours ouvrable, et ça fait donc un peu plus de 3 jours en content le Week-End! 
Y'a pas à dire, mis à part l'expédition, la préparation des colis est très rapide! La classe!


----------



## Max 49 (10 Mai 2010)

Bon ba le mien est arrivé (MBP 15 i5 2.4 HR HDD 7200). Malheureusement je ne suis pas chez moi donc je ne l'aurais que mercredi soir !!!! 

Pour rappel je l'ai commandé le 29 avril au soir et il me l'annonçait entre le 11 et le 18 mai il me semble. Il est parti samedi (enfin dimanche de Shangai) et est arrivé en début d'après midi aujourd'hui comme c'était annoncé.

Hâte de le tester et de voir enfin sa rapidité moi qui hésite toujours à l'échanger contre un i7 !!!


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

Kwaelbi a dit:


> Bon je rejoins la conversation moi il a été expédié ce matin et je compare étape par étape mon avancée par rapport à la super livraison reçue en 48h : http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/5341/applenl.jpg
> 
> L'heure de départ est plus tardive mais la douane est quelques heures avant en comparaison  Je peux plus m'empêcher d'aller sur le site UPS sans arrêt




mets un widget UPS comme cela tu sauras où il est et qd


----------



## Kwaelbi (10 Mai 2010)

Merci j'ai installé le widget Adobe Air de UPS  ! J'espère recevoir mon MBP le jeudi au plus tard ! C'est possible vous pensez ? Sinon je vais devoir attendre 6 jours de plus avant de pouvoir le toucher :love:


----------



## Arcchiam (10 Mai 2010)

Kwaelbi a dit:


> Merci j'ai installé le widget Adobe Air de UPS  ! J'espère recevoir mon MBP le jeudi au plus tard ! C'est possible vous pensez ? Sinon je vais devoir attendre 6 jours de plus avant de pouvoir le toucher :love:



Oui mais pour info, jeudi c'est férié!


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> Oui mais pour info, jeudi c'est férié!




don on peux dire sans pbs que si tu le reçois : Ce jeudi c'est s*d*mie


----------



## Kwaelbi (10 Mai 2010)

Ah oui merde ! Je vais prier pour mercredi alors. Bon au final ça ne sera que plus bon après un peu d'attente supplémentaire


----------



## Arcchiam (10 Mai 2010)

Kwaelbi a dit:


> Ah oui merde ! Je vais prier pour mercredi alors. Bon au final ça ne sera que plus bon après un peu d'attente supplémentaire



Prie très fort alors, parce que s'il est parti ce matin, il y a plus de chance pour que tu le reçoives vendredi!


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

nan nan c'est possible mercredi


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

Max 49 a dit:


> Bon ba le mien est arrivé (MBP 15 i5 2.4 HR HDD 7200). Malheureusement je ne suis pas chez moi donc je ne l'aurais que mercredi soir !!!!
> 
> Pour rappel je l'ai commandé le 29 avril au soir et il me l'annonçait entre le 11 et le 18 mai il me semble. Il est parti samedi (enfin dimanche de Shangai) et est arrivé en début d'après midi aujourd'hui comme c'était annoncé.
> 
> Hâte de le tester et de voir enfin sa rapidité moi qui hésite toujours à l'échanger contre un i7 !!!



Mais c'est quoi ce m.....r chez Apple 
J'ai passe commande par telephone Mardi 27 avril
Le virement a été valide le 29, comme toi
L'envoi a été fait le 8, comme toi
Et ma livraison est annonce pour le 21 mai 

Non mais la c'est abuse quoi 

Pour info la commande est un MBP 15 2,a avec écran HD et un abo mobile me

PS du changement sur ton compte avant la réception?


----------



## Jeromac (10 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part, expédié aujourd'hui.

Commande le 28 avril au soir par virement bancaire.
Paiement accepté le 3 mai.
Expédié le 10 mai donc, livraison estimée le 18 mai.

Je n'ai pas encore le tracking number par contre...

pour la config : 15" HR AG i7 8 Go de RAM et SSD de 128 Go


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

Mais apparemment personne n'a le tracking number:mouais:


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

j'ai commandé le 24 au soir
envoyé le 28
recu le 30 au matin

ils ont pris les sous sous de mon compte seulement aujourd'hui !

cherchez l'erreur


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> j'ai commandé le 24 au soir
> envoyé le 28
> recu le 30 au matin
> 
> ...



Non mais toi tu es hors course tu dois avoir des contact chez Apple...


----------



## Jeromac (10 Mai 2010)

A force d'attendre, les MBP Sandy Bridge vont sortir et on aura pu qu'à retourner nos vieux MBP obsolètes !


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Non mais toi tu es hors course tu dois avoir des contact chez Apple...





avant de le recevoir j'avais fait une blague vaseuse en disant que je connaissais S. Jobs et qu'il allait me le livrer avec son jet privé 


il a dû lire mes propos!!!


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

Non par contre j'ai finis par penche pour le MBP par absence de renouvellement du MBA et avec ces délais improbables de livraisons c'est l'annonce du peut être nouveau MBA qui me fous les nerfs en pelote


----------



## gildas1 (10 Mai 2010)

tu peux tjrs annuler la commande nan?

j'ai jamais eu un air dans les mains je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut ...


----------



## S.Jobs (10 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> tu peux tjrs annuler la commande nan?
> 
> j'ai jamais eu un air dans les mains je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut ...



Plus depuis l'envoi il me semble, peut être par telephone


----------



## jegolu (10 Mai 2010)

Ha, un petit changement, j'ai maintenant "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation". Mais pas encore de n° de tracking...

Je vais rêver d'une livraison demain ! A suivre...


----------



## Kwaelbi (11 Mai 2010)

Mon Update du jour. Toujours dans les temps par rapport à la super livraison express !

INCHEON,                                                                  KR                                                                                                              11/05/2010                                                                   10:40                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                           11/05/2010                                                                   8:55                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         SHANGHAI,                                                                  CN                                                                                                              11/05/2010                                                                   6:25                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
                                                                           11/05/2010                                                                   5:00                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
                                                                           11/05/2010                                                                   1:17                                                  LECTURE D'EXPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         











Je reste confiant  Mais je voudrais savoir d'ou sort la date de livraison annoncée par Apple dans le suivi. Hier j'avais le 12 Mai sur apple.com et 14 mai sur UPS. Donc quelle est la date respectée généralement ?


----------



## Arcchiam (11 Mai 2010)

Arf!

Tu as de la chance de pouvoir suivre ton suivi UPS!
Pour moi, le suivi de commande d'Apple est en maintenance depuis hier soir 23h, donc je sais même pas si le colis est envoyé!


----------



## Kwaelbi (11 Mai 2010)

Si ton colis est expédié tu reçois un mail du Store, moi non plus je n'ai plus accès au suivi Apple mais j'ai l'impression que c'est très fréquent.


----------



## Arcchiam (11 Mai 2010)

En effet, ça m'était arrivé dimanche matin aussi... Mais là, ça fait déjà plus de 9h de maintenance sur le site!

Apparemment, Apple a essayé de me prélever, mais vu que la Caisse d'Epargne ne bossait pas hier, mon chèque n'a pas été encaissé à temps et j'ai 8 de frais pour intervention de paiement! Le truc, c'est que je sais pas si le paiement a été pris en compte ou pas...

Bon j'attends toujours pour que le suivi Apple revienne et avoir une bonne surprise! Mais bon, faut pas que je me fasse trop d'illusions... :hein:


----------



## alsgard (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouveau sur le forum, et dans la même situation que la plupart d'entre vous. MPB 13'' commandé le 4/05 avec adaptateur VGA et Parallels, expédié le 7/05 et toujours rien aujourd'hui, pas de numéro de tracking et un gentil message "le suivi détaillé sera bientôt mis à jour".

Espérons qu'il arrive avant la date du 21/05 prévu (qui était au moment de la commande le 18/05), parce que le DD et les accessoires achetés par ailleurs sont eux arrivés 

wait and hope...


----------



## Kwaelbi (11 Mai 2010)

C'est bon le site Apple remarche. La Date de livraison estimée est-elle fiable habituellement ?


----------



## Arcchiam (11 Mai 2010)

Oui, j'ai vu! Mais j'en suis toujours au colis préparé mais pas encore expédié... :hein:


----------



## Jeromac (11 Mai 2010)

Kwaelbi a dit:


> C'est bon le site Apple remarche. La Date de livraison estimée est-elle fiable habituellement ?



Oui, j'ai même bien souvent reçu avant.


Bon moi en fait je disais des conneries, j'ai bien un numéro de tracking mais j'allais pas sur la page de suivi mais sur la page de base Apple.

Ma machine a fait ce trajet :

- Chine
- Allemagne
- Chine (oué elle avait peut être oublié quelque chose)
- Corée
- Allemagne

Livraison estimée le 12 mai d'après bridge-point.com, 14 mai d'après UPS quoique je viens d'aller voir et mon colis est passé en "exception" :hein:

Chez Apple, ils estiment la livraison au 18.

En tout cas j'ai commencé le processus du _syndrome du rafraichissement frénétique_.


----------



## Kwaelbi (11 Mai 2010)

Je crois que nos machines voyagent ensemble :

KOELN (COLOGNE),                                                                  DE                                                                                                              11/05/2010                                                                   8:41                                                  LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES  SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES  DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON                



En plus j'ai les mêmes dates indiquée. On croise les doigts pour demain


----------



## S.Jobs (11 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Oui, j'ai même bien souvent reçu avant.
> 
> 
> Bon moi en fait je disais des conneries, j'ai bien un numéro de tracking mais j'allais pas sur la page de suivi mais sur la page de base Apple.
> ...


Il ressemble a quoi ton numéro de suivi?
Tu le vois ou?


----------



## Kwaelbi (11 Mai 2010)

Si ta commande n'est pas encore expédiée tu ne le vois pas. Une fois expédié tu reçois un mail et dans ton suivi commande tu peux voir le numéro UPS


----------



## Arcchiam (11 Mai 2010)

Oui mais peut-être y a-t-il un problème avec son adresse mail!? 
Je pense que c'est peut-être mon cas,  je n'ai pas reçu de confirmation de commande à la base... 

Après, si j'ai bien compris Jeromac, il semblerait que le numéro de suivi soit affiché dans la page de la commande détaillé.
C'est à dire qu'une fois connecter pour voir le suivi de commande, il faut cliquer sur "Afficher les détails" pour accéder à cette page...

Faut tester!


----------



## Jeromac (11 Mai 2010)

En fait, à l'expédition tu reçois un mail d'Apple. En te rendant sur la page du site d'Apple pour le suivi de ta commande, tu as un petit bouton en haut à droite du tableau récapitulatif "suivi de commande", qui te redirige sur bridge-point.com.

Là, tu as le numéro de suivi, tu as normalement le numéro de suivi, commençant par "1Z", si c'est avec UPS.

Faut attendre un peu avant d'avoir le numéro de suivi (si c'est juste après l'envoie, ce sera un numéro de référence Apple et il ne permettra pas de suivre le colis).

Le numéro de suivi permet d'avoir plus d'infos (www.ups.com), ou d'utiliser un logiciel alternatif qui récupère les données.

Il joue au yoyo :



> KOELN (COLOGNE),                                                                  DE                                                                                                              11/05/2010                                                                   8:41                                                  LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES  SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES  DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
> 
> INCHEON,                                                                  KR                                                                                                              11/05/2010                                                                   10:40                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART
> 11/05/2010                                                                   8:55                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> ...


Et sur le site d'UPS, une information un peu inquiétante :



> Statut : *Exception *                 Reportez-vous à la description ci-dessous


----------



## alsgard (11 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part, lorsque je vais sur le Store US, j'obtiens un peu plus d'informations : MBP 13 expédié par Kuhne & Nagel (??) avec un numéro de tracking qui ne fonctionne pas sur le site de Kuhne & Nagel ; Parallels expédié par Syncreon (??) avec un numéro de tracking différent et encore plus farfelu.

Savez-vous s'il s'agit de transporteurs qui seront relayés par UPS plus tard ? Ou s'agit-il des transporteurs définitifs ? Dans ce dernier cas, je n'ai alors pas de moyen pour suivre de manière détaillée ma commande... mystérieux cet Apple Store...


----------



## Jeromac (11 Mai 2010)

Kwaelbi a dit:


> Je crois que nos machines voyagent ensemble :
> 
> KOELN (COLOGNE),                                                                  DE                                                                                                              11/05/2010                                                                   8:41                                                  LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES  SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES  DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
> 
> ...



Si ça se trouve, elles sont côte à côte :rose:


----------



## Max 49 (11 Mai 2010)

Jeromac, pour le colis qui passe en exception ça doit être normal car moi aussi il est passé en exception mais pendant quelques heures seulement. Mon MBP a fait Shangai - Chez moi  en 1 journée et demi !


----------



## Jeromac (11 Mai 2010)

alsgard a dit:


> Pour ma part, lorsque je vais sur le Store US, j'obtiens un peu plus d'informations : MBP 13 expédié par Kuhne & Nagel (??) avec un numéro de tracking qui ne fonctionne pas sur le site de Kuhne & Nagel ; Parallels expédié par Syncreon (??) avec un numéro de tracking différent et encore plus farfelu.
> 
> Savez-vous s'il s'agit de transporteurs qui seront relayés par UPS plus tard ? Ou s'agit-il des transporteurs définitifs ? Dans ce dernier cas, je n'ai alors pas de moyen pour suivre de manière détaillée ma commande... mystérieux cet Apple Store...



c'est UPS ou TNT qui prendra le relai une fois en Europe.


----------



## alsgard (11 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> c'est UPS ou TNT qui prendra le relai une fois en Europe.



Ok, merci.
Je n'ai donc plus qu'à attendre quelques jours pour que la marchandise soit sur le continent


----------



## jegolu (11 Mai 2010)

Nouveau changement ce matin, je suis passé de "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais". 

Mais toujours pas de n° de tracking...

L'espoir fait vivre, peut-être une livraison dans la journée! A suivre...


----------



## S.Jobs (11 Mai 2010)

Mon colis est partie le 8 et je n'ai rien
Le délais reste le 21 mai, alors que certains on reçu leur MBP partie le même jour.
Je n'ai aucune évolutions sur le site d'Apple, j'ai appelé UPS qui ne peut me donner d'information sans numéro de tracking!

Je suis passablement exaspérer, on m'avais dit que passer commande par téléphone simplifiait le suivi grâce à un interlocuteur (qui depuis vendredi ne répond plus dut à la sortie de l'Ipad).
Tout ceci à pour principal incidence de me donner envie d'annuler tout ça


----------



## Jeromac (11 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Mon colis est partie le 8 et je n'ai rien
> Le délais reste le 21 mai, alors que certains on reçu leur MBP partie le même jour.
> Je n'ai aucune évolutions sur le site d'Apple, j'ai appelé UPS qui ne peut me donner d'information sans numéro de tracking!
> 
> ...



Peux tu nous faire une capture d'écran de la page qui te donne ces informations ?


----------



## S.Jobs (11 Mai 2010)

Voilà


----------



## Jeromac (11 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Voilà



Ah oui, en effet... dommage pour toi 

Le bon côté, c'est que tu ne perdras pas de temps à consulter sans cesse la page pour savoir où se trouve ton colis


----------



## alsgard (11 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai exactement la même chose que S.Jobs, pour des dates similaires. Peut-être un problème de tracking sur un lot ??


----------



## S.Jobs (11 Mai 2010)

Partit toi aussi le 8?
Si c'est le cas ce n'est pas qu'un problème de tracking puisque certain ici on vu leur colis partir le même jour et l'on reçu hier:mouais:


----------



## Darts_of_pleasure (11 Mai 2010)

Salut tout le monde !

J'ai moi aussi commandé un Macbook pro 15.4/2.4/AG le 07/05, et je viens de recevoir la notification d'expédition par mail.

Je me retrouve avec des infos un peu contradictoires : j'ai obtenu un numéro de suivi de transporteur... qui est identique à la référence d'expédition d'Apple.

Or quand je me connecte sur l'Apple Store US, j'ai bien un numéro de suivi commençant par 1Z. De plus, j'ai marqué "Shipped on: May 11, 2010 via UPS Ireland". D'après ce que j'ai compris, les colis viennent soit de Chine, soit des Pays-Bas nan ?

Et c'est sur ce site d'UPS que vous avez toutes les infos de suivi du colis (les voyages qu'il fait, tout ça...) ? Parce que j'ai quasiment rien à part ça :



> Numéro de suivi :1Zxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Statut : *Infos facturation reçues*
> Expédié à :                                                          PARIS,                                               FR
> Expédié ou facturé le :11/05/2010
> ...


Et voilà, et un mec de plus qui attends impatiemment son MBP comme un gosse à la veille de Noël


----------



## S.Jobs (11 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Ah oui, en effet... dommage pour toi
> 
> Le bon côté, c'est que tu ne perdras pas de temps à consulter sans cesse la page pour savoir où se trouve ton colis


Ouais c'est clair que c'est bien mieux de passer son temps à scruter sur MAc Ge ceux qui l'ont commander aprés moi et qui reçoivent leurs Mac jours après jours


----------



## alsgard (11 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Partit toi aussi le 8?
> Si c'est le cas ce n'est pas qu'un problème de tracking puisque certain ici on vu leur colis partir le même jour et l'on reçu hier:mouais:



Expédié le 7/05, mais date d'arrivée estimée au 21/05.


----------



## S.Jobs (11 Mai 2010)

C'est n'importe quoi, je viens d'appeler Apple et ils savent juste que mon colis est en transit quelques part en Europe et que pour cette semaine c'est mort.
La je suis vraiment blasé par Apple de telle disparité dans les envois me semble hallucinante.
Résultat 1 mois pour un ordi dont le délais d'expédition était de 5 a 7 jours.
S'énervé ne servira à rien et pour peux que durant son long transite il ait subit des chocs et qu'il arrive en mauvais état de fonctionnement c'est un mois de perdu!

Je vais donc me faire prêter une machine et je pense renvoyer le mac à réception!

Merci Apple:hein:


----------



## Jeromac (11 Mai 2010)

Darts_of_pleasure a dit:


> Or quand je me connecte sur l'Apple Store US, j'ai bien un numéro de suivi commençant par 1Z. De plus, j'ai marqué "Shipped on: May 11, 2010 via UPS Ireland". D'après ce que j'ai compris, les colis viennent soit de Chine, soit des Pays-Bas nan ?



Les Macbook Pro "de base" partent d'Irlande, les "configurés à la demande" sont assemblés en Chine et partent de la bas.

Edit : les "de base" sont également assemblés en Chine hein, sauf qu'ils sont déjà préparés et près à l'expédition depuis l'Irlande.


----------



## Darts_of_pleasure (11 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Les Macbook Pro "de base" partent d'Irlande, les "configurés à la demande" sont assemblés en Chine et partent de la bas.
> 
> Edit : les "de base" sont également assemblés en Chine hein, sauf qu'ils sont déjà préparés et près à l'expédition depuis l'Irlande.



Ah merci pour l'info. Le truc c'est que j'ai commandé un Mac "configuré à la demande" (juste l'écran anti reflet), c'est pour ça que ça m'a semblé bizarre... A moins qu'ils en aient en stock en Irlande.


----------



## Jack_Dan (11 Mai 2010)

J'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui, 15" écran anti reflet HD.

Je l'ai commandé le 2 Mai, je suis en allemagne.


----------



## jegolu (11 Mai 2010)

Jack_Dan a dit:


> J'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui, 15" écran anti reflet HD.
> 
> Je l'ai commandé le 2 Mai, je suis en allemagne.



Tu es chanceux.

J'ai aussi commandé le 2... et c'est râpé pour être livré aujourd'hui 
Tu avais eu un n° de tracking sur ta page de suivi ?


----------



## S.Jobs (11 Mai 2010)

Jack_Dan a dit:


> J'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui, 15" écran anti reflet HD.
> 
> Je l'ai commandé le 2 Mai, je suis en allemagne.



C'est vraiment de mieux en mieux maintenant les commandes du 2 arrivent avant celles du 27  (c'est nerveux)

En tout cas profites en bien

PS je t'ai envoyé un MP


----------



## jegolu (11 Mai 2010)

* Bonne nouvelle, le n° de tracking vient d'apparaître sur ma page de suivi... 
* Mauvaise nouvelle, UPS a prévu de me livrer le 14, et je ne suis pas là vendredi...


----------



## Arcchiam (11 Mai 2010)

Ils pourraient pas repasser samedi? 

PS: Le site d'Apple ne remarche plus...


----------



## S.Jobs (11 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> Ils pourraient pas repasser samedi?
> 
> PS: Le site d'Apple ne remarche plus...




Je suis en lutte avec Apple pour leurs faire comprendre mon incompréhension face à leurs délais de livraisons.
Je leurs explique qu'en ayant commandé le 27 avril une config somme toute relativement simple (15" 2.4 ghz avec écran HD) je m'attendais à être livré au moins en même temps que ceux ayant commandé le 29 avril ou le 2 mai....

....mais ils ne sembles pas comprendre.

Si quelqu'un ayant commandé depuis le 27 avril à déjà reçu sa commande et qu'il est d'humeur à me venir en aide peut il me faire parvenir le numéro de sa commande, qu'Apple puisse vérifier mes dires.


----------



## jegolu (11 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> Ils pourraient pas repasser samedi?



Pas mieux... Je me fais livrer au bureau... et je fais le pont, donc absent de mercredi soir à lundi matin. 

Je vais demander à un ami ici de le récupérer pour moi vendredi, et je dois attendre lundi matin pour commencer à jouer avec... Pire qu'un supplice chinois  !

Où alors je brule un cierge ce soir pour qu'UPS avance  la livraison à mercredi :love:...


----------



## alsgard (11 Mai 2010)

Impossible pour moi de me connecter au suivi d'Apple depuis le milieu de l'après-midi. Au moins, ça évite d'appuyer sur actualiser toutes les dix secondes.


----------



## Jack_Dan (11 Mai 2010)

jegolu a dit:


> Tu es chanceux.
> 
> J'ai aussi commandé le 2... et c'est râpé pour être livré aujourd'hui
> Tu avais eu un n° de tracking sur ta page de suivi ?



Effectivement mais le numéro de Traking UPS n'est arrivé que ce matin... donc quand j'ai consulté il était déjà livré réceptionné par l'un de mes collocs.

Détail qui a (peut être)son importance le mien est passé par la republique Tchèque.

sinon ma copine attend toujours une Magic Mouse commandée sur le store Français depuis plus d'une semaine et pas d'infos... Il y a peut être des problèmes de livraison inhérents au territoire français.


----------



## Kwaelbi (11 Mai 2010)

Mon petit MBP est à Varsovie depuis 18h16 donc j'espère le recevoir demain


----------



## shenrone (11 Mai 2010)

Bon pour le cas S.Jobs ce que je trouvé le plus abusé c'est le fait que sont interlocuteur chez Apple lui ait dit que de commander par téléphone lui assurerait un meilleur délais de traitement et un meilleur suivi

Résultat aujourd'hui la personne auprès de qui il a passer commande et dont il a les coordonnées ne répond pas à cause de l'Ipad et le délais annoncé pour (commande jusqu'à réception) et d'environ 1 mois

C'est un n'importe quoi:mouais:

Et dire que c'est moi qui lui ai conseiller de passer par téléphone après l'avoir lu ici :rose:


----------



## Jeromac (11 Mai 2010)

Kwaelbi a dit:


> Mon petit MBP est à Varsovie depuis 18h16 donc j'espère le recevoir demain



Pareil, par contre je pige pas le trip : de Chine, il est allé en Allemagne, jusqu'ici ok. D'Allemagne, il est allé en Corée. Là, je me dis qu'il a peut être eu envie de voyager un peu, alors ok. Ensuite il retourne en Allemagne. Ok. Puis, il va en Pologne.

Alors à quoi il joue ? Demain il sera où ? de nouveau en Chine ? Et s'il arrive chez moi demain, faut que je cours pour le saisir avant qu'il ne s'envole à nouveau ?

Plus sérieusement, problème de cohérence dans les données de tracking UPS ou ... est-ce qu'il voyage vraiment ?


----------



## Arcchiam (11 Mai 2010)

Ma commande a été expédiée aujourd'hui! 

Pour rappel, j'ai passé ma commande sur le store, vendredi 7 Mai en début d'aprem!

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas encore le n° de colis UPS, étant donner que le suivi Apple est ENCORE en panne... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------




Jeromac a dit:


> Pareil, par contre je pige pas le trip : de Chine, il est allé en Allemagne, jusqu'ici ok. D'Allemagne, il est allé en Corée. Là, je me dis qu'il a peut être eu envie de voyager un peu, alors ok. Ensuite il retourne en Allemagne. Ok. Puis, il va en Pologne.
> 
> Alors à quoi il joue ? Demain il sera où ? de nouveau en Chine ? Et s'il arrive chez moi demain, faut que je cours pour le saisir avant qu'il ne s'envole à nouveau ?
> 
> Plus sérieusement, problème de cohérence dans les données de tracking UPS ou ... est-ce qu'il voyage vraiment ?



J'en suis pas sûr, mais je pense que le passage en Allemagne entre la Chine et la Corée est juste l'envoie d'information sur le colis, non?
A vérifier...


----------



## Jeromac (11 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> J'en suis pas sûr, mais je pense que le passage en Allemagne entre la Chine et la Corée est juste l'envoie d'information sur le colis, non?
> A vérifier...



Possible, je ne sais pas. J'imagine qu'il n'a pas fait ce trajet (enfin du moins je l'espère).

L'estimation de la livraison chez moi est pour demain. Vrai ou pas ? Je verrai bien demain.


----------



## S.Jobs (11 Mai 2010)

J'insiste un peu la mais si quelqu'un ayant commandé depuis le 27 avril à déjà reçu sa commande et qu'il est d'humeur à me venir en aide peut il me faire parvenir le numéro de sa commande, qu'Apple puisse vérifier mes dires.


----------



## Arcchiam (11 Mai 2010)

Bah je te conseillerai de regarder les messages précédents et d'envoyer des MP, parce que si le gars a reçu son mac, il va peut-être pas revenir ici!


----------



## S.Jobs (13 Mai 2010)

vous pouvez me dire ce qu'Apple entend par 


_Adresse d'expédition LYON, FR 08 Mai 2010 

Date de livraison estimée 21 Mai 2010 (sujet à changement) 

État actuel de l'expédition 
En cours d'acheminement vers le client 
- Expédition dans les délais 14 Mai 2010 _


Signée par

Pour info hier j'avais

_Expédition dans les délais 08 Mai 2010_


----------



## alsgard (13 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> vous pouvez me dire ce qu'Apple entend par
> 
> 
> _Adresse d'expédition LYON, FR 08 Mai 2010
> ...




Salut à toi S.Jobs ! J'ai les mêmes infos étranges que toi, avec livraison estimée 21/05 mais expédition dans les délais 13/05. Toutefois, ça m'étonnerait fort qu'UPS livre un férié. Peut-être sera-t-il livré demain ? Pourquoi pas dans la mesure où moi aussi je suis dans la région de Lyon. Ça ferait un lot cohérent pour la livraison.


----------



## S.Jobs (13 Mai 2010)

alsgard a dit:


> Salut à toi S.Jobs ! J'ai les mêmes infos étranges que toi, avec livraison estimée 21/05 mais expédition dans les délais 13/05. Toutefois, ça m'étonnerait fort qu'UPS livre un férié. Peut-être sera-t-il livré demain ? Pourquoi pas dans la mesure où moi aussi je suis dans la région de Lyon. Ça ferait un lot cohérent pour la livraison.



:mouais:

J'aimerais aussi, mais sans numéro de suivi j'y crois pas trop


----------



## alsgard (13 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> J'aimerais aussi, mais sans numéro de suivi j'y crois pas trop



C'est vrai... mais on sait jamais, certains ont reçu leur numéro de suivi le jour de la livraison... (je suis peut-être un peu trop optimiste là ).


----------



## Arcchiam (13 Mai 2010)

alsgard a dit:


> Salut à toi S.Jobs ! J'ai les mêmes infos étranges que toi, avec livraison estimée 21/05 mais expédition dans les délais 13/05. Toutefois, ça m'étonnerait fort qu'UPS livre un férié. Peut-être sera-t-il livré demain ? Pourquoi pas dans la mesure où moi aussi je suis dans la région de Lyon. Ça ferait un lot cohérent pour la livraison.




J'ai pareil que vous les gars!

Sauf que ma date de livraison estimée est le 25 Mai!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------

Après quelques recherches, voilà ce que j'ai compris et qui résume un peu les choses:



Lorsque l'on commande un mac seul, on a le tracking depuis la Chine
Si on commande plusieurs choses, tracking depuis les Pays-Bas une fois que tout est regroupé, sachant que le tout arrive chez le client le lendemain en général.

Le truc que je pige pas par contre, c'est que notre "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" soit daté au 14 Mai, alors que normalement c'est daté du jour ou apparait ce statut!

Sachant, que ça veut pas dire que vous allez recevoir la bête ce jour là, d'après ce que j'ai lu, ça serait pour quelques jours après, 2 en général.

Donc date probable de livraison, lundi 17, voire mardi 18! 

Prenons notre mal en patience...


----------



## S.Jobs (13 Mai 2010)

Punaise plus j'attend et plus le cote obscure de la force s'empare de moi:hein:


----------



## alsgard (13 Mai 2010)

Mon suivi vient de changer :

"Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de  livraison estimée)"

En bas à gauche : n° de suivi transporteur = n° d'expédition Apple ?? 
Transporteur : NL Distribution Center (j'imagine que c'est un nom provisoire...)

Ma date de livraison estimée n'a pas bougé, toujours le 21/05

Ça bouge les gars, on va y arriver


----------



## Arcchiam (13 Mai 2010)

Arf!

T'as trop de chance! 

Je crois que S. Jobs et moi auront la même chose demain! :x


----------



## alsgard (13 Mai 2010)

Ca y est, le numéro de suivi UPS vient d'arriver. Mais l'envoi depuis la Hollande n'a pas encore été fait. Seules les informations de facturation ont été reçues par UPS. Pour rappel, ma commande avait été expédiée le 7/05. Pour vous, les infos devraient arriver vite, demain au plus tard, je l'espère en tout cas.


----------



## Arcchiam (13 Mai 2010)

Yes! ^^

J'ai l'impression qu'on devrait avoir 1 jour de décalage!

Y a donc moyen qu'il t'arrive demain ou après demain!

Tiens nous au courant!


----------



## shenrone (13 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> Yes! ^^
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'on devrait avoir 1 jour de décalage!
> 
> ...



Ca pue un peu tout ça et j'ai bien du mal à comprendre la façon dont tout le processus d'envoi fonctionne chez Apple.
S.jobs se morfond sur un vieux PC qu'il a emprunté, j'ai regardé son suivi aujourd'hui et rien n'a changé pour l'heure:mouais:

C'est quoi ça d'ailleurs:

Mode de livraison
Merge In Tnst NL Til


----------



## Arcchiam (13 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Ca pue un peu tout ça et j'ai bien du mal à comprendre la façon dont tout le processus d'envoi fonctionne chez Apple.
> S.jobs se morfond sur un vieux PC qu'il a emprunté, j'ai regardé son suivi aujourd'hui et rien n'a changé pour l'heure:mouais:
> 
> C'est quoi ça d'ailleurs:
> ...




Ca veut que l'ensemble des produits seront mis en commun aux Pays-Bas et envoyer ensemble ensuite! 

Si, ça bouge pas, c'est parce que le transporteur doit récupérer les colis demain (le 14 mai). Alsgard avait le même message que nous, mais daté d'aujourd'hui, et le transporteur a pris le colis aujourd'hui! 


PS : Si les messages sont si peu clair, c'est parce qu'ils ont été mal traduit de l'anglais au français... Du coup, je fais mon suivi en anglais, beaucoup plus clair...


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (13 Mai 2010)

Adresse dexpéditionPARIS, FR13 Mai 2010Date de livraison estimée 29 Mai 2010 (sujet à changement) État actuel de lexpéditionExpédition acheminée13 Mai 2010

Sa veut dire quoi?
Que je vais attendre le 29 mai?
Si c'est le cas qu'il le garde parceque attendre 20 jours on se croirait chez Dell


----------



## S.Jobs (13 Mai 2010)

alsgard a dit:


> Ca y est, le numéro de suivi UPS vient d'arriver. Mais l'envoi depuis la Hollande n'a pas encore été fait. Seules les informations de facturation ont été reçues par UPS. Pour rappel, ma commande avait été expédiée le 7/05. Pour vous, les infos devraient arriver vite, demain au plus tard, je l'espère en tout cas.



Pour mémoire tu as passe ta commande quand?


----------



## Arcchiam (13 Mai 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Adresse dexpéditionPARIS, FR13 Mai 2010Date de livraison estimée 29 Mai 2010 (sujet à changement) État actuel de lexpéditionExpédition acheminée13 Mai 2010
> 
> Sa veut dire quoi?
> Que je vais attendre le 29 mai?
> Si c'est le cas qu'il le garde parceque attendre 20 jours on se croirait chez Dell



En général, on est livrer avant. J'étais à ton étape mardi je crois, hier, je suis passé à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" avec la date du 14 Mai, où je UPS devrait prendre mon colis, on rajoute 2 jours et je devrais être livré Lundi.
C'est une estimation faite à partir d'autres posts du forum, donc assez incertain! 

En gros, t'en as encore pour 5-7 jours à attendre, je pense... :rose:


----------



## alsgard (13 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Pour mémoire tu as passe ta commande quand?



Le 4 mai assez tôt le matin.


----------



## S.Jobs (13 Mai 2010)

alsgard a dit:


> Le 4 mai assez tôt le matin.



Punaise ca fait que 8 jours et tu es deja sur le point d'être livre :hein:


----------



## Arcchiam (13 Mai 2010)

Bah ne t'inquiète pas S.Jobs! On devrait être notre tour un jour après lui! 

Tiens pas harsard, ton suivi n'a pas bougé alsgard?


----------



## S.Jobs (13 Mai 2010)

Une chose est sur, je déplore que la personne auprès de qui j'ai commande mon mac ne m'ai pas prévenu du délais en cas de rajout de produit

1 semaine de plus que la normal pour économiser 20 euros sur un abo mobile me mon choix aurait été vite fait.

Il y a intérêt a ce que le Mbp soit en parfait état et qu'il fonctionne a merveille...

...car la j'ai une semaine de boulot dans la vue...


----------



## alsgard (14 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> Bah ne t'inquiète pas S.Jobs! On devrait être notre tour un jour après lui!
> 
> Tiens pas harsard, ton suivi n'a pas bougé alsgard?



Sur Apple, suivi indiquant date de livraison 18/05 (c'était indiqué 21/05 avant d'avoir le tracking).
Sur UPS, toujours rien de nouveau, seules les infos de facturation ont été reçues. Il y a peu de chance que ce soit pour aujourd'hui. Sans doute pour lundi.


----------



## Jeromac (14 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Une chose est sur, je déplore que la personne auprès de qui j'ai commande mon mac ne m'ai pas prévenu du délais en cas de rajout de produit
> 
> 1 semaine de plus que la normal pour économiser 20 euros sur un abo mobile me mon choix aurait été vite fait.
> 
> ...



Ça me fait penser qu'il y aurait quelques années de ça, j'aurai renvoyé le mien (charnière qui couine, qui croustille), autonomie médiocre, et écran que je trouve trop moyen pour une machine qui coute 2800 euros.

Mais en fait, non.


----------



## S.Jobs (14 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Ça me fait penser qu'il y aurait quelques années de ça, j'aurai renvoyé le mien (charnière qui couine, qui croustille), autonomie médiocre, et écran que je trouve trop moyen pour une machine qui coute 2800 euros.
> 
> Mais en fait, non.


T'es déçu????


----------



## S.Jobs (14 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> En général, on est livrer avant. J'étais à ton étape mardi je crois, hier, je suis passé à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais" avec la date du 14 Mai, où je UPS devrait prendre mon colis, on rajoute 2 jours et je devrais être livré Lundi.
> C'est une estimation faite à partir d'autres posts du forum, donc assez incertain!
> 
> En gros, t'en as encore pour 5-7 jours à attendre, je pense... :rose:


Moi ça bouge pas ....et toi????


----------



## Arcchiam (14 Mai 2010)

Je me faisais exactement la même réflexion! ^^

Apparemment, toi aussi t'as regardé l'heure du post d'alsgard!
On est vraiment désespéré! :rateau:

De toute façon, dés que ça bouge, je te préviens de suite!


----------



## knot_now (14 Mai 2010)

MacBook Pro 15' 2,53GHz avec option antireflet et Disque Dur 7200 commandé le dimanche 9 mai. 
*Expédié le 12 mai* par Apple, mais toujours pas de tracking UPS.
Facturé en Irlande.
Selon vous, il est parti d'Irlande ou Hong-Kong?

Chose pour le moins étrange, sur la première page le
*Délai estimé de livraison: 21 Mai, 2010 - 25 Mai, 2010*
et lorsque j'accède aux informations de suivi de commande j'obtiens la date suivante : 
*26 Mai 2010 (sujet à changement)*

J'espère qu'il arrivera avant le 26 mai ! :sick:

Quelqu'un as-t'il  commandé autour du 9 mai et à déjà un suivi UPS ?


----------



## Jeromac (14 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> T'es déçu????



Pour la qualité de l'écran, un peu. La charnière aussi, je la trouve franchement pas terrible.

Sinon, ça n'a pas trop sa place ici mais j'en profite si ça peut servir à certains, de faire un petit retour sur la machine (15" hi-res antiglare i7 8Go de RAM, 128Go de SSD) :

Concernant la chauffe, je suis agréablement surpris. On nous rabâchait que le Core i7 sur(chauffait). Je l'ai malmené depuis que je l'ai (Cinebench et Geekbench principalement), sans utiliser de solution alternative de refroidissement, en gardant le seuil de déclenchement natif de la machine.

Constat : la chaleur est mieux contenu qu'avec mon ancien MBP 15" C2D 2.53 GHz.

En ce qui concerne la carte graphique, elle ne chauffe pratiquement pas d'après mes tests (là je n'ai pas poussé énormément j'avoue), mais il me semble qu'il n'y a plus aucune comparaison avec la 9600M GT qui avait tendance à monter dans les °C.

Après plusieurs tests Cinebench en boucle, je posais ma main sur la partie la plus chaude du Mac. C'est chaud, pas très agréable, mais rien de douloureux et on en est pas à avoir des cloques non plus...

Concernant la vitesse de la machine, rien à redire, surtout avec un SSD, ça dépote.

Pour l'autonomie, avant calibration, j'ai tenu 4h15 environ, en jonglant avec la luminosité entre 50% et 80%, en utilisation surf + mail + téléchargement d'un gros programme. À ce moment là, la batterie indiquait un max de 6700 mAh. Après calibration, j'en suis à 7141 mAh. Je pense que c'est correct, mais loin de ce qu'annonçait Apple...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h06 ----------




knot_now a dit:


> Selon vous, il est parti d'Irlande ou Hong-Kong?



Shanghai.


----------



## S.Jobs (14 Mai 2010)

Je suis désolé mais que reproche tu à l'écran?


----------



## Jeromac (14 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Je suis désolé mais que reproche tu à l'écran?



Angle de vision merdique.


----------



## S.Jobs (14 Mai 2010)

Et en terme de qualité d'affichage?
Mais tu as l'antiglare toi?


...au moins tu l'as toi -_-


----------



## Arcchiam (14 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> ...au moins tu l'as toi -_-



Je te le fais pas dire! Toujours aucun changement pour moi... :hein:


----------



## S.Jobs (14 Mai 2010)

Apple fait le pont punaise ou quoi????

Franchement ça commence à être carrément exagérer et vu le temps de boulot que je perd, si je n'ai aucune nouvelle a la fin de la semaine, j'irais en chercher un en magasin et j'annulerais celui de l'Apple store


----------



## Arcchiam (14 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Apple fait le pont punaise ou quoi????
> 
> Franchement ça commence à être carrément exagérer et vu le temps de boulot que je perd, si je n'ai aucune nouvelle a la fin de la semaine, j'irais en chercher un en magasin et j'annulerais celui de l'Apple store




Tu peux encore annuler ta commande?!? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------

"Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" 14 Mai

ENFIN! 

Toujours pas de numéro de tracking!!!

Tu devrais vérifier S.Jobs!


----------



## S.Jobs (14 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> Tu peux encore annuler ta commande?!?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------
> 
> ...



Pas moi aucun changement

...plein le fion....


----------



## sebconcept (14 Mai 2010)

J'ai contacté mon APR ce jour car ras le bol d'attendre la reception de mon MBP que j'ai commandé chez eux.... (un 15" en 2,4Ghz avec un ecran haute resolution GLossy)...
Verdict, ils ne l'ont tjrs pas recu.... pour un commande passé le 17 Avril je trouve que ca commence a faire long !

ils viennent également m'expliquer que ca arrivait par cargo!!!! Je trouve cela incroyable !!!! Vous trouvez cela plausible ? Quand on achete via Apple store c'est par avion si je ne me trompe pas ???
de plus lorsque je demande une date de livraison dans leur magasin, il n'ont aucune réponse !!!! INADMISSIBLE.

Etant donné que j'ai versé un acompte de 600&#8364;, pensez-vous que je puisse annuler la commande et récuperer mon acompte car j'ai vraiment envie d'annuler et prendre via Apple store....

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci d'avance et bon courage à toute personne en attente.....


----------



## Arcchiam (14 Mai 2010)

sebconcept a dit:


> J'ai contacté mon APR ce jour car ras le bol d'attendre la reception de mon MBP que j'ai commandé chez eux.... (un 15" en 2,4Ghz avec un ecran haute resolution GLossy)...
> Verdict, ils ne l'ont tjrs pas recu.... pour un commande passé le 17 Avril je trouve que ca commence a faire long !
> 
> ils viennent également m'expliquer que ca arrivait par cargo!!!! Je trouve cela incroyable !!!! Vous trouvez cela plausible ? Quand on achete via Apple store c'est par avion si je ne me trompe pas ???
> ...




A mon avis, ça va être chaud! 

Tu peux toujours essayer d'annuler auprès de ton APR, mais y a peu de chance que ça marche..


----------



## S.Jobs (14 Mai 2010)

J'aurais jamais du choisir S.Jobs comme pseudo, j'essuie le courou de notre maitre a tous


----------



## gildas1 (14 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> J'aurais jamais du choisir S.Jobs comme pseudo, j'essuie le courou de notre maitre a tous








maitre à tous t'y va un peu fort!


----------



## Arcchiam (15 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> J'aurais jamais du choisir S.Jobs comme pseudo, j'essuie le courou de notre maitre a tous



Apparemment! :rateau:

En tout cas, je suis pas sûr que les choses vont avancer ce week-end, je pense qu'on va rester en stand-by! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 22h39 ----------

Par contre, je viens de recevoir la facture! LOL


----------



## Jeromac (15 Mai 2010)

Il ne faut jamais parler au nom de Saint Steve où nous essuyons tôt ou tard la divine colère.


----------



## S.Jobs (15 Mai 2010)

Je n'ai pas parler en son nom, je l'ai juste emprunter


----------



## Arcchiam (15 Mai 2010)

Vous avez vu la maintenance du Suivi de commande d'Apple? :rateau:


----------



## S.Jobs (15 Mai 2010)

Arf ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

Mais c'est pas possible d'avoir une poisse pareil!!!!!
Le week end on le MBP commandé doit arrivé à un lieu de répartition final le suivi des commande est en maintenance chez Apple.

Je commence à y voir de l'acharnement


----------



## Arcchiam (15 Mai 2010)

C'est pas faux!

Pour ma part, j'avais mis le lien du suivi par Bridge-point en favoris, du coup, je peux toujours suivre! Mais je peux pas savoir s'il est mis à jour ou si même ils bossent le samedi...

Youpi! :rateau:


Sinon, t'as commande n'a toujours pas bougé?


----------



## gildas1 (15 Mai 2010)

S. Jobs tu attends depuis cb de temps?


----------



## shenrone (15 Mai 2010)

Ma commande a ete passe le 27 avril par telephone!


----------



## gildas1 (15 Mai 2010)

3 jours apres mois, et tu as plus de 15 jours de retard arfff pas top


----------



## S.Jobs (15 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> 3 jours apres mois, et tu as plus de 15 jours de retard arfff pas top



Tu crois? :hein:

Tu comprends pourquoi je n'ai pas encore commandé de SSD


----------



## S.Jobs (16 Mai 2010)

Bon toujours pas de suivi, fait chier:hein:


----------



## S.Jobs (16 Mai 2010)

Le suivi est revenu rien n'a change pour moi 

_Adresse dexpédition	LYON, FR	08 Mai 2010

Date de livraison estimée	21 Mai 2010 (sujet à changement)	

État actuel de lexpédition	
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	14 Mai 2010

Signée par_

Je refuserais donc le colis si il arrive un jour, je prendrais une décision demain pour voir ce que j'achète.

Merci Apple


----------



## NightWalker (16 Mai 2010)

A ta place je l'aurais pris, essayé et appeler Apple pour échange si jamais il ne me convient pas...


----------



## S.Jobs (16 Mai 2010)

Non mais c'est pas un caprice de gosse c'est une machine que je m'offre aussi bien personnellement  que professionnellement...

L'attente excède ce que je peux me permettre, je dois trouver une solution pour reprendre mon activite


----------



## Arcchiam (16 Mai 2010)

C'est vrai que pour le coup, c'est un peu du foutage de gueule... S.Jobs a commandé le 27 Avril, et demain on est le 17 Mai...

Si ça peut te rassurer, j'en suis toujours au même point aussi :
"Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation    14 Mai 2010"

Peut-être que les infos n'ont pas pu être mise à jour ce samedi et que du coup, on voit pas l'avancée! (Oui, je sais, l'espoir fait vivre!)

Tu devrais peut-être appeler Apple pour voir s'ils n'ont pas plus d'info et si jamais prévenir que tu vas refuser le colis! 

En tout cas, je remarque que l'upgrade du suivi de commande est très.. visible pour l'utilisateur! lol
Sérieusement, il n y a aucun changement! Bon j'avoue que je m'en doutais, mais j'osais espérer qu'ils améliorent leur système qui est vraiment pourri pour le coup!


----------



## S.Jobs (16 Mai 2010)

Non mais le plus important dans tout ça c'est que je comprends les aléas et les problèmes logistiques qu'occasionne la mise sur le marche de produits configurable réalise a l'autre bout du monde, ce que je déplore c'est le fait que pour prendre ma commande on m'ai assure que celle ci serait traite plus rapidement en passant par téléphone et que j'aurais un suivi personnalise.:mouais:

L'interlocutrice auprès de laquelle j'ai commande ne répond plus depuis une semaine et demi apparemment a cause de l'Ipad 

Maintenant j'ai le couteau sous la gorge car personne n'a su me dire que la réalisation et l'expédition de ma machine prendrais du temps...

Je rappel que pour seul modification j'ai demande l'écran HD glossy


----------



## Arcchiam (16 Mai 2010)

Oui, mais dans tous les cas, ça reste scandaleux!


----------



## S.Jobs (16 Mai 2010)

Le truc qui me saoul c'est que certain reçoivent les leurs en 1 semaine


----------



## Arcchiam (16 Mai 2010)

Bah regarde mon cas, j'ai commandé un MBP 13" 2,4 Ghz avec un DD de 500 Go + câble VGA, avec une imprimante HP, et une sacoche le vendredi 7 Mai, et je risque de tout recevoir entre demain et mercredi logiquement! :rateau:


----------



## S.Jobs (16 Mai 2010)

Oui mais entre le 27 avril et le 7 mai ça fait 10 jours de différence et je trouve ton délais relativement acceptable...


----------



## Arcchiam (16 Mai 2010)

Oui oui, c'est beaucoup plus raisonnable! 
Disons que par rapport au tiens, c'est scandaleux!


----------



## t-bo (16 Mai 2010)

[troll] Fallait acheter un PC. Vous n'aurez pas de problème de délai. Et ce topic n'aurait pas besoind d'exister ! [/troll]

Apple rime avec patience


----------



## Arcchiam (16 Mai 2010)

Ouais mais quand ton PC est en train de lâcher, bah tu choisis Apple et t'es impatient!


----------



## shenrone (16 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Oui mais entre le 27 avril et le 7 mai ça fait 10 jours de différence et je trouve ton délais relativement acceptable...



J'hallucine quand même sur les délais, c'est plus qu'aberrant. Après c'est clair que dans ton cas ben je refuserais le colis et je me tournerais vers une autre machine (en tout cas je passerais pas par  l'Applestore) .


----------



## bogs! (16 Mai 2010)

(Re) Bonjour à tous... je suis mal tombé le 12 Mai dernier puisque le serveur a sauté ce jour la avec mes messages...

Comme SJ j'ai passé commande le 30 avril (par cb - expédition sous 5-7j ouvrés), estimation livraison le 18-21 Mai, et mon MBP a été expédié (et ma carte débitée) le 10 Mai dernier (donc tout pile 7j ouvrés francais). Depuis, toujours le meme status sur bridge point avec :
Date de livraison estimée 25 Mai 2010  (sujet à changement)  État actuel de lexpéditionEn  cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais10 Mai 2010...
Déjà une semaine sans que rien ne bouge... j'ai lu ici que le transfert Chine/Europe prenait une semaine, on verra bien demain.
Mais si jamais je n'ai mon MBP que le 25... c'est ABUSE !!! C'est quand meme hallucinant de nos jours de commander sur internet et d'etre livré un mois après ! alors qu'en plus le produit à été produit en 10j....

Tout ca pour l'écran HD glossy (ceux qui ont eu leur MBP avant apparemment n'avaient pas pris l'option ecran HD il me semble). La prochaine fois j'irais le chercher moi meme en Chine ca prendra moins de temps (et ca coutera moins cher je sens )

Bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent, moi je n'en peux plus ! Je vais me crucifier en utilisant un netbook windows...


----------



## Monster (16 Mai 2010)

Imagine le sentiment de quelqu'un qui a commandé un modèle standard 13" le 15 avril et qui n'a toujours rien... Relativise


----------



## bogs! (16 Mai 2010)

Monster a dit:


> Imagine le sentiment de quelqu'un qui a commandé un modèle standard 13" le 15 avril et qui n'a toujours rien... Relativise


Ouille ouille ouille !!

My bad...

mais tu n'es pas passé par l'apple store mais un Apple reseller c'est ca ?


----------



## Monster (16 Mai 2010)

Yep. Grosse erreur!!


----------



## S.Jobs (16 Mai 2010)

Ouah gros changement aujourd'hui 


État actuel de lexpédition	

Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation	15 Mai 2010


Punaise ca change....


....absolument rien :mouais:


----------



## Arcchiam (16 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Ouah gros changement aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> État actuel de lexpédition
> ...




lol

Bah au moins ça avance! 

Si ça peut te rassurer, je suis à ce point là depuis vendredi, je pense que UPS ne prends pas les colis le week-end... :hein:
Du coup, si tous se passe bien et qu'on a de la chance, ça devrait partir demain!


----------



## bogs! (16 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Ouah gros changement aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> État actuel de lexpédition
> ...



Mais si sois positif ! A priori ca veut dire que le transporteur final, alias TNT ou UPS va prendre ton MBP sous peu (demain a priori)... tu devrais avoir un no de tracking a gauche assez vite ! (logiquement j'imagine que ca veut dire qu'ils ont du débarquer ton colis du bateau qui vient de Chine quoi)

Rappelle moi ils t'ont indiqué qu'il avait été expédié quand ?? Comme moi le 10 si je me souviens bien non ?


----------



## S.Jobs (16 Mai 2010)

Expédié le 8


J'espère qu'UPS bosse le samedi et que j'aurais mon colis demain. sans quoi ce MBP aura beaucoup voyage pour rien...


----------



## t-bo (16 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Expédié le 8
> 
> 
> J'espère qu'UPS bosse le samedi et que j'aurais mon colis demain. sans quoi ce MBP aura beaucoup voyage pour rien...



Tu rèves. Aucun transporteur privé ne bosse le samedi. Donc pas de transit.
Encore moins la livraison le samedi, en "standard". Uniquement sur option, ce qu'Apple ne prend pas.


----------



## S.Jobs (16 Mai 2010)

Non je ne rêve plus depuis plus d'une semaine....:hein:


----------



## bogs! (16 Mai 2010)

Oui je confirme qu'UPS le samedi pour Apple...  tutututut

Bon plus que 2j de nerfs à subir à 100% alors... après du moment que j'ai un tracking, ca ira mieux 

Mais s'ils passent pendant l'un des 2 créneaux ou je ne serais pas la cette semaine... je les tue !!!


----------



## NightWalker (16 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Non mais c'est pas un caprice de gosse c'est une machine que je m'offre aussi bien personnellement  que professionnellement...



Non mais est-ce que je t'ai reproché de quelque chose que ce soit ? 

La question est que est que tu veux encore attendre ou non ?


----------



## S.Jobs (17 Mai 2010)

Non la question est, est ce que je peux?

J'ai une beaucoup de boulot en retard et je suis pénalisé car obligé de tout emporter sur disque dur externe pour me servir des PC de mes clients.
Il me faut une machine rapidement car je ne peux me permettre de continuer de travailler de la sorte:hein:


----------



## S.Jobs (17 Mai 2010)

Trop fort je viens de repasser au statut précèdent 


État actuel de lexpédition	
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	17 Mai 2010
Signée par


----------



## Arcchiam (17 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Trop fort je viens de repasser au statut précèdent
> 
> 
> État actuel de lexpédition
> ...



Je viens d'avoir exactement pareil!!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h34 ----------

Je viens d'avoir Apple au téléphone qui m'a dit que mon colis était arrivé ce matin aux Pays-Bas et qu'il devrait partir soit aujourd'hui, soit demain avec UPS ou TNT...
J'attends de voir comment ça évolue... :hein:


----------



## Phoenix16 (17 Mai 2010)

Bonjour

La même chose pour moi: MacbookPro 15 2,4 SSD + Glossy => commandé le 8 mai et estimé le 21 mai.

Même changement de statut (retour en arrière) en quelques heures...


----------



## bogs! (17 Mai 2010)

Ah bon, bah perso rien de rien n'a changé, pas meme la lueur d'un espoir... mais la date d'expédition reste toujours bloquée le 10... bizarre que la votre change comme ca tt le temps!

Et en appelant bah... ils ne savent rien de plus que bridge point en fait... 

Vraiment j'espère que l'écran HD en vaut le cout parce que autant 90&#8364; ca peut aller, autant 3 semaines de délais ca c'est plutot moyen (et oui plutot 5 pour certains )


----------



## Arcchiam (17 Mai 2010)

Personnellement, ça change pas tout le temps, c'est la première fois que j'ai ce retour en arrière!


----------



## bogs! (17 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> Personnellement, ça change pas tout le temps, c'est la première fois que j'ai ce retour en arrière!


Je parlais juste de la date à coté de ce status. JS annoncait au départ le 10, après j'ai lu le 14 ou 15, et la il marque le 17 donc...

Mon status vient de changer pour Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation 17 Mai 2010... je comprends mieux le changement de date.

esperons un tracking number UPS d'ici ce soir...


----------



## S.Jobs (17 Mai 2010)

J'outrepasse un peu les droits et les obligations auxquels ont est soumis sur tous forums de discussions qui se respecte ....


....mais franchement, j'en ai plein le CUL la !!!!!!!


----------



## shenrone (17 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs je te comprend et a ta place je crois que je perdrai patience aussi... Pour info le volcan refais des siennes, ca risque de pas arranger la situation.


----------



## bogs! (17 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> S.Jobs je te comprend et a ta place je crois que je perdrai patience aussi... Pour info le volcan refais des siennes, ca risque de pas arranger la situation.



Non je ne pense pas que cela aura un quelconque impact, car nos colis sont arrivés à Tilburg (NederLand - d'ou le Merge In Tnst NL Til) et pour la phase finale il me semble qu'ils viennent sur la France via camion (souvenirs de mon dernier tracking UPS pour iMac).

Ne le chauffe pas trop la tu vois bien qu'il est deja brulant


----------



## Arcchiam (17 Mai 2010)

bogs! a dit:


> Non je ne pense pas que cela aura un quelconque impact, car nos colis sont arrivés à Tilburg (NederLand - d'ou le Merge In Tnst NL Til) et pour la phase finale il me semble qu'ils viennent sur la France via camion (souvenirs de mon dernier tracking UPS pour iMac).
> 
> Ne le chauffe pas trop la tu vois bien qu'il est deja brulant



C'est clair, n'en rajoute pas! lol


----------



## S.Jobs (17 Mai 2010)

Je viens d'envoyer un mail a la commercial Apple pour avoir la procédure de remboursement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------

Encore du changement: 

État actuel de l&#8217;expédition	
Livraison programmée par le transporteur final
 (voir la date de livraison estimée*)                               	17 Mai 2010

* soit le 21 mai :mouais: (foutage de gueule) 

Et c'est qui         Transporteur assigné :   NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER


----------



## Arcchiam (17 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Je viens d'envoyer un mail a la commercial Apple pour avoir la procédure de remboursement
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------
> 
> ...





Bah au moins ça évolue! Moi, toujours rien... 

Encore, si t'es livré le 21 Mai ça va, mais après, y a le lundi de Pentecôte! :x


----------



## S.Jobs (17 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> Bah au moins ça évolue! Moi, toujours rien...
> 
> Encore, si t'es livré le 21 Mai ça va, mais après, y a le lundi de Pentecôte! :x



Ben ça peu encore changé, les pays bas c'est loin ....


----------



## bogs! (17 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Je viens d'envoyer un mail a la commercial Apple pour avoir la procédure de remboursement
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------
> 
> ...



Ben tu t'attendais à quoi ? ca fait des jours qu'on parle du chemin qu'il reste à faire aux colis... on est le 17 au soir, c'était sur qu'ils ne te livreraient pas demain, mais je pense que tu peux espérer une livraison le 19 (20 au pire) plutot que le 21 meme.
N'oublies pas que ce qu'on attend tous (à savoir de cliquer toutes les 10sec sur le site UPS pour voir en temps réel que le chemin est long entre les pays bas et notre porte) ne démarrera que ce soir.

LE truc abusé sur leurs délais de livraison c'est la semaine pleine entre la Chine et l'Europe. Encore ce serait entre la Chine et notre porte... et j'ai eu confirmation par la belle voix d'Apple au téléphone que les colis partent de Chine quand c'est une config sur mesure, et de Prague lorsque c'est une config de base (déjà de la ca met bien 3-4j de livraison).

Allez, ne laisse pas tomber maintenant qu'il ne te reste que 3j à patienter... tu veux quoi ? Attendre 2 mois de plus de te faire rembourser, raler tous les jours pendant ce temps et etre encore plus dégouté par ton MBP config de base (et oui tu le verras tous les jours puique tu n'auras pas l'ecran HD) que tu auras mis 3 semaines pleines à avoir alors que celui ci très exactement tu aurais pu l'avoir de suite ? (et pas celui que tu vas recevoir dans 3j puisque la config n'existe pas en magasin)...

réfléchis long terme... et pis je te rassure, ils ne viendrons pas pleurer devant chez toi si tu repasses PC quelle que soit la force avec laquelle tu claqueras la porte, donc autant rester pour l'instant du coté de la qualité, car au fond de toi je sais que tu réalises que meme si ton MBP a mis 3 semaines à venir, tu n'as jamais eu personne aussi gentille au telephone quand tu voulais gueuler... je me trompe ?


----------



## S.Jobs (17 Mai 2010)

bogs! a dit:


> Ben tu t'attendais à quoi ? ca fait des jours qu'on parle du chemin qu'il reste à faire aux colis... on est le 17 au soir, c'était sur qu'ils ne te livreraient pas demain, mais je pense que tu peux espérer une livraison le 19 (20 au pire) plutot que le 21 meme.
> N'oublies pas que ce qu'on attend tous (à savoir de cliquer toutes les 10sec sur le site UPS pour voir en temps réel que le chemin est long entre les pays bas et notre porte) ne démarrera que ce soir.
> 
> LE truc abusé sur leurs délais de livraison c'est la semaine pleine entre la Chine et l'Europe. Encore ce serait entre la Chine et notre porte... et j'ai eu confirmation par la belle voix d'Apple au téléphone que les colis partent de Chine quand c'est une config sur mesure, et de Prague lorsque c'est une config de base (déjà de la ca met bien 3-4j de livraison).
> ...



Bien sur on peut toujours trouver des raisons de patienter et je n'ai pourtant pas un tempérament à me laisser abattre pour si peu, mais deux choses me saoule profondément avec le MPB.

La première c'est que l'on m'ai annoncé 3 jour de livraisons une fois l'envoi partie de chine et tu seras d'accord avec moi pour dire que depuis le 8 mai on est à plus de 3 jours.

La seconde c'est la poisse que je traine sur cette commande, des délais maximal à chaque étapes...
je me demande donc dans quel état ma machine va arrivé, si je serais pas l'heureux détenteur d'un de ces MBP 2010 avec freeze du clavier et de la souris ou autres.

Et en attendant je stock mon boulot sur le PC de 3 kilos d'un amis, travaille qui sera long et pénible à re transférer de PC à Mac.

Voilà ce qui aujourd'hui me rend de mauvais humeur:hein:


----------



## Arcchiam (17 Mai 2010)

C'est bon ça a changé! 

Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de  livraison estimé*)17 Mai 2010

*25 Mai 2010 (sujet à changement)

Là, je suis vraiment dégouté si je suis livré mardi prochain! ^^

D'autant plus que je suis pas là! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h28 ----------

Pour le suivi UPS, je vais utiliser le widget! Ça évitera l'acharnement à rafraichir la page! ^^


----------



## bogs! (17 Mai 2010)

Oui j'ai bien compris, et bien que de tempérament patient d'habitude, je suis assez énervé des délais que nous rencontrons - tout comme toi.

Ce qui m'enrage le plus, c'est de constater qu'il n'y a finalement aucun problème de délais... à savoir qu'ils ont bien mis les 7j ouvrés max promis pour le concevoir, que comme dit dans le forum sous l'appellation "suivi des commande de l'apple store" cela a bien mis exactement une semaine pour arriver de Chine, et ils prédisent pour la suite 1 à 3j pour venir de Hollande (d'ou le attends toi plutot a l'avoir le 19-20 que le 21).

Donc au vu de la précision chirurgicale de l'expérience de MacGé sur ce point je ne peux que dire qu'il n'y a aucun pb. A partir de ce constat que veux tu leur reprocher avec une annulation ?

En revanche, je suis bien d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il ne m'était précisé *nulle part* que ca mettrait autant de temps après expédition. Au contraire ils insistent bien pour dire que les délais calculés sont pessimistes histoire de s'assurer de la marge... perso à la commande ils avaient prévu une livraison entre le 18 et le 21... en sous entendant moins donc. Pourtant la aussi je ne peux que reconnaitre ma naïveté et leur précision.

Je saurais pour la prochaine fois que si je veux éviter ses délais monstres je ne prendrais plus de config perso qui partent de Chine.

Enfin je dis ca mais... la je n'aurais jamais acheté un MBP SD sachant qu'il existe un HD...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h37 ----------




Arcchiam a dit:


> Pour le suivi UPS, je vais utiliser le widget! Ça évitera l'acharnement à rafraichir la page! ^^


Oui tu as raison j'y avais pensé mais je ne l'ai toujours pas installé... tu fais bien de me le rappeler !


----------



## Arcchiam (17 Mai 2010)

bogs! a dit:


> En revanche, je suis bien d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il ne m'était précisé *nulle part* que ca mettrait autant de temps après expédition.



C'est là qu'Apple est génial! ^^
Ils te font miroiter des délais d'expéditions très court et
du coup, inconsciemment, tu crois que pour la livraison, ça sera pareil, voire inclus dedans!


----------



## S.Jobs (17 Mai 2010)

Le drame et la force d'Apple c'est que je n'arrive pas à les hair et à me dire que c'est de leur faute...



...putain de vie suis un Geek accroc à la pomme:mouais:


----------



## Arcchiam (17 Mai 2010)

J'ai mon tracking number! ^^

EINDHOVEN, BEST, 				  	              	            		     NL 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            17/05/2010 	           	 	           	           	            17:13 	           	 	           	          LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
NL 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            17/05/2010 	           	 	           	           	            12:08 	           	 	           	          INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 	          	        				 				  	          

Livraison estimée : Mercredi! 

Suis trop content!


----------



## shenrone (17 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs devrait être livré par TNT:mouais:


----------



## S.Jobs (17 Mai 2010)

Livraison estime ...

....demain 


...pile 3 semaines, je suis ému :rose:

C'est horrible j'en suis a redouter son arrive de peur qu'il y ait un souci....


----------



## sebconcept (17 Mai 2010)

J'ai eu mon Reseller par téléphone.... il m'indique la livraison du MBP 15" avec ecran HD glossy mercredi 19....... woua !!! Au bout de plus d'un mois (commande le 17 Avril!)....
Je n'y crois pas non plus tout comme S.Jobs (l'imposteur) ..... J'en redoute un problème au déballage ou un faux espoir car reporté.....


----------



## bogs! (17 Mai 2010)

Raaah les chanceux!!!

Toujours rien... c'est trop injuste ! :rose:


----------



## sebconcept (17 Mai 2010)

A ce niveau je ne suis pas chanceux mais plutot un miraculé.....


----------



## S.Jobs (17 Mai 2010)

sebconcept a dit:


> l'imposteur



N'exagère pas je n'ai pas usurpé son identité, j'ai le même prénom et les même initiales

A mon avis si j'étais S.Jobs je n'aurais pas a poste ici


----------



## Arcchiam (18 Mai 2010)

Bon bah mon colis est à Chilly Mazarin (Paris), je devrais le recevoir demain à Grenoble donc! :rateau:

C'est quand même vachement agréable d'avoir un suivi... 

Tiens nous au courant pour ta possible livraison d'aujourd'hui S.Jobs! ^^


----------



## bogs! (18 Mai 2010)

OOOuuuuiiiiiinnnnnn !!!!!

Toujours riiiieeeennnn!!!!!

Meme pô juste !


----------



## Monster (18 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> Bon bah mon colis est à Chilly Mazarin (Paris), je devrais le recevoir demain à Grenoble donc! :rateau:
> 
> C'est quand même vachement agréable d'avoir un suivi...
> 
> Tiens nous au courant pour ta possible livraison d'aujourd'hui S.Jobs! ^^


 

Au moins un grenoblois qui aura son MBP!!

Pu**** de YouCast!!!


----------



## knot_now (18 Mai 2010)

Aujourd'hui ma commande est partie de Hollande. Hourra! 
Commandé le 9 mai.

En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 18 mai 

Par contre, je n'ai toujours aucun numéro de suivi du transporteur UPS..
Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de donner le suivi (s'ils le donnent) 1 jour avant d'être livré.

Mais bon il va arriver c'est le principal. Bon courage à ceux qui attendent leur MBP


----------



## bogs! (18 Mai 2010)

knot_now a dit:


> Aujourd'hui ma commande est partie de Hollande. Hourra!
> Commandé le 9 mai.
> 
> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais 18 mai
> ...



Attention ne confond pas expédition selon Apple, et "parti de hollande". Qu'est-ce qui te dit qu'il part de Hollande ? En l'occurrence par expérience quand Apple met ca, c'est juste un départ de leur usine, or ils n'en ont pas en Hollande, ils en ont à Prague (si tu as commandé un pack de base sans modif) et en Chine (si tu fais une config perso - genre ecran anti reflet ou autre). Quand tu as ce message c'est qu'il se dirige *vers* la Hollande, leur dépot, avant expédition finale ultérieure.
Le message qui apparait quand ca part de Hollande c'est "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" et seulement la tu as un tracking car UPS ou TNT ne font que la fin du trajet. Cela intervient soit qqjours apres ton message actuel si ca vient de Prague, soit tout pile une semaine apres si ca vient de Chine...

Patience...


----------



## Arcchiam (18 Mai 2010)

bogs! a dit:


> Attention ne confond pas expédition selon Apple, et "parti de hollande". Qu'est-ce qui te dit qu'il part de Hollande ? En l'occurrence par expérience quand Apple met ca, c'est juste un départ de leur usine, or ils n'en ont pas en Hollande, ils en ont à Prague (si tu as commandé un pack de base sans modif) et en Chine (si tu fais une config perso - genre ecran anti reflet ou autre). Quand tu as ce message c'est qu'il se dirige *vers* la Hollande, leur dépot, avant expédition finale ultérieure.
> Le message qui apparait quand ca part de Hollande c'est "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" et seulement la tu as un tracking car UPS ou TNT ne font que la fin du trajet. Cela intervient soit qqjours apres ton message actuel si ca vient de Prague, soit tout pile une semaine apres si ca vient de Chine...
> 
> Patience...




En effet, t'es encore loin de le recevoir Knot_now! Tu peux regarder mes messages précédents, j'avais ce statut il y a quelques temps déjà... 

Désolé...


----------



## bogs! (18 Mai 2010)

Arf et puis apparemment c'est "normal" de repasser en "En cours d'acheminement - expédition dans les délais" meme quand on a eu le "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"...

Je suis a mon tour repassé par ce status ce matin... 

Je vais bien tout va bien, ca doit vouloir dire qu'il arrivera après demain !

Zen je suis Zen...


----------



## Arcchiam (18 Mai 2010)

bogs! a dit:


> Arf et puis apparemment c'est "normal" de repasser en "En cours d'acheminement - expédition dans les délais" meme quand on a eu le "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"...
> 
> Je suis a mon tour repassé par ce status ce matin...
> 
> ...



Table plutôt sur après-demain! Tu seras moins déçu au cas où...


----------



## bogs! (18 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> Table plutôt sur après-demain! Tu seras moins déçu au cas où...


Bah c'est ce que j'ai dit... après demain, et de toutes facons je te rassure, je vois bien le plan :
ils prévoient de passer après demain, mais ce sera le seul jour de la semaine ou je devrais partir vers 11h30, donc ils passeront après forcément et pis retour dépot et retentative le lendemain mais vu que dans leur petit esprit de transporteur d'entreprise ils se diront que je n'étais "pas encore la", et non pas "plus la", ils tableront sur la derniere des dernieres livraisons en fin d'aprem histoire de bien me faire ch*** jusqu'au bout !!

je les hais tous !! (2nd degré bien sur)


----------



## Arcchiam (18 Mai 2010)

bogs! a dit:


> Bah c'est ce que j'ai dit... après demain, et de toutes facons je te rassure, je vois bien le plan :
> ils prévoient de passer après demain, mais ce sera le seul jour de la semaine ou je devrais partir vers 11h30, donc ils passeront après forcément et pis retour dépot et retentative le lendemain mais vu que dans leur petit esprit de transporteur d'entreprise ils se diront que je n'étais "pas encore la", et non pas "plus la", ils tableront sur la derniere des dernieres livraisons en fin d'aprem histoire de bien me faire ch*** jusqu'au bout !!
> 
> je les hais tous !! (2nd degré bien sur)



Désolé, je suis un peu fatigué en ce moment! :rateau:

Oui, non mais ce genre de truc, c'est jouer d'avance!
Moi j'avais peur qu'ils viennent aujourd'hui après 14h30, vu que je suis pas là...
Mais bon, heureusement, ils passent demain!
J'espère juste qu'ils m'appelleront une fois arriver, car ils pourront pas ouvrir la porte sinon... (surtout que dans l'adresse, j'ai écrit "M'appeler pour livraison, svp")


----------



## roosties (18 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, ca fait un petit moment que je vous suis, moi aussi j'attends MBP 17" + i7 + ecran mat  + disk 7200 tour + cordon HDMI.
Petit historique, je l'ai commandé le 14 Avril par téléphone à l'Appstore, ma commande a été prise en compte que 10 jours après à cause d'un bug  : ma commande est resté bloqué.... 
Le colis est finalement arrivé par avion, en Europe, un mois après la commande (le 13 Mai).
J'ai rongé mon frein, et finalement je devais le recevoir ce matin....
Mais UPS n'avait pas le code de ma porte. Le livreur n'a pas essayé de me joindre par téléphone alors que le numéro est sur le bordereau et que j'etais chez moi. 
Après un coup de fil houleux avec UPS, on m'a fait comprendre que j'aurais du les contacter pour leurs fournir le code.  Ce que je viens de faire, je l'aurai normalement demain.

Donc, si comme moi, vous avez un digicode, appellez UPS dès que vous avez votre numero de suivi pour qu'il rajoute l'info sur le bordereau ca vous évitera de patienter une journée de plus.


----------



## Dr Troy (18 Mai 2010)

Les livreurs UPS n'ont pas de téléphone pro (même si ça leur arrive de téléphoner), c'est donc bien à toi de penser à communiquer les digicodes et consorts.


----------



## bogs! (18 Mai 2010)

Merci à toi pour ces précisions, perso je le précise (le code) sur l'adresse lors de la commande... 
et puis j'ai peut etre de la chance mais les dernières fois (a chaque fois en fait) le mec m'appelle pour savoir ou je suis, si je peux etre la vite fait (ca m'est arrive qu'il prenne sa pause repas dans mon quartier et du coup je l'ai choppé au passage) ou s'il peut tout simplement le confier à un de mes voisins...

le coup du je passe ya personne j'me casse plus vite que la poste ils me l'ont jamais fait encore, désolé pour toi.

Sinon ouf ca y'est je suis passé en status "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final", reste plus que le tracking no soit le bon pour harceler UPS !!!!


----------



## Monster (18 Mai 2010)

Vous me faites rêver quand je vous lis!!! J'aurai tellement aimé avoir un tracking number...

Moi un gars au siège de mon APR a prit en charge mon dossier, mais cette semaine il n'est pas au bureau (la chance ne me quitte pas!!), il m'a cependant indiqué que le service achat devait faire le point sur les prochaines livraisons en début de semaine et qu'ils m'aviseraient...mais toujours rien! Fiables jusqu'au bout!


----------



## bogs! (18 Mai 2010)

Monster a dit:


> Moi un gars au siège de mon APR a prit en charge mon dossier, mais cette semaine il n'est pas au bureau (la chance ne me quitte pas!!)



Excuse moi mais c'est plus fort que moi : LOL !


----------



## Monster (18 Mai 2010)

Booof tu sais je commence à avoir l'habitude, tout mon entourage se fout de moi en me lançant des : "Rouléééééé!!!" 

Bientôt c'est les vendeurs APR eux mêmes qui vont se foutre de ma pouasse!! VDM


----------



## bogs! (18 Mai 2010)

Monster a dit:


> VDM


Je t'interdis de dire ca !

Et puis... tu finiras avec un MBP dans les mains sous peu donc on ne peut pas dire globalement que tu sois malchanceux


----------



## sebconcept (18 Mai 2010)

Monster a dit:


> Vous me faites rêver quand je vous lis!!! J'aurai tellement aimé avoir un tracking number...
> 
> Moi un gars au siège de mon APR a prit en charge mon dossier, mais cette semaine il n'est pas au bureau (la chance ne me quitte pas!!), il m'a cependant indiqué que le service achat devait faire le point sur les prochaines livraisons en début de semaine et qu'ils m'aviseraient...mais toujours rien! Fiables jusqu'au bout!


 
"Le début de semaine" s'arrete ce soir... demain nous passons en milieu de semaine ... Il serait peut etre amusant de les recontacter pour la énième fois....


----------



## Arcchiam (18 Mai 2010)

roosties a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, ca fait un petit moment que je vous suis, moi aussi j'attends MBP 17" + i7 + ecran mat  + disk 7200 tour + cordon HDMI.
> Petit historique, je l'ai commandé le 14 Avril par téléphone à l'Appstore, ma commande a été prise en compte que 10 jours après à cause d'un bug  : ma commande est resté bloqué....
> Le colis est finalement arrivé par avion, en Europe, un mois après la commande (le 13 Mai).
> J'ai rongé mon frein, et finalement je devais le recevoir ce matin....
> ...




Merci pour le tuyau! Je viens de les appeler et je me suis fait "aimablement" envoyé sur les roses : ils m'ont dit qu'ils peuvent rien faire là et que je dois rappeler demain matin pour qu'ils envoient le message au livreur... :mouais:
En précisant bien sûr, que l'appel n'était pas garanti! 

Je le ferai, mais si le gars ne me livre pas demain (sachant qu'en plus j'ai écris "m'appeler pour livraison, svp" dans l'adresse), je vais piquer un scandale!
Parce que si je me fais livrer mon mac, c'est aussi parce que j'ai pas de voiture...


----------



## bogs! (18 Mai 2010)

edit : Autant pour moi j'étais trop impatient...


----------



## S.Jobs (18 Mai 2010)

Bon je viens de recevoir mon colis...


....un peu abime 


...je test en rentrant du boulot...:rateau:


----------



## roosties (18 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> Je le ferai, mais si le gars ne me livre pas demain (sachant qu'en plus j'ai écris "m'appeler pour livraison, svp" dans l'adresse), je vais piquer un scandale!
> Parce que si je me fais livrer mon mac, c'est aussi parce que j'ai pas de voiture...



Ca y es je l'ai!!!! le livreur qui m'a raté ce matin vient de repasser, est ce parce que j'ai gueuler ce matin ??? Par contre, j'ai vu le livreur a qui j'ai demandé pourquoi il ne m'avait pas appeler ce matin, il m'a laconiquement répondu qu'il avait mon numéro mais pas de téléphone pour m'appeler .
Donc la mention m'appeler pour livraison...
Bon courage à tous, et franchement les retards et autres galères sont vite oubliées quand on ouvre le paquet.


----------



## bogs! (18 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Bon je viens de recevoir mon colis...
> 
> 
> ....un peu abime
> ...



Tout est bien qui fini bien... qu'appelles tu "un peu abimé" le carton est légèrement froissé à un angle c'est ca ?
Parce qu'en général ya pas mal de protections donc ca devrait aller... on attend le compte rendu !


----------



## knot_now (18 Mai 2010)

Tracking est arrivé 9 jours après la commande 
Livraison programmée pour le 20 mai, 2 petits jours !!

Je suis trop impatient.


----------



## S.Jobs (18 Mai 2010)

Bon ben voilà premier message sur ma nouvel bête et que dire???
C'est de la bombe, l'écran est impressionnant et ultra lumineux:rateau:
Pour l'instant tout vas bien....

...comme le dit l'adage "je touche du bois"


----------



## Monster (18 Mai 2010)

Contente pour toi S.Jobs et pour toi aussi roosties, profitez bien de ces premiers jours d'euphorie!!


----------



## NightWalker (18 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Je viens d'envoyer un mail a la commercial Apple pour avoir la procédure de remboursement
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------
> 
> ...





S.Jobs a dit:


> Non la question est, est ce que je peux?
> 
> J'ai une beaucoup de boulot en retard et je suis pénalisé car obligé de tout emporter sur disque dur externe pour me servir des PC de mes clients.
> Il me faut une machine rapidement car je ne peux me permettre de continuer de travailler de la sorte:hein:



En fait si j'utilise "vouloir" c'est que tu n'as pas beaucoup de possibilité. Etant donné que ta machine a été expédiée, il me semble qu'il doit être livrée au destinataire. Et pour être remboursé, il faut que la machine soit bien réceptionnée par Apple. Donc, ça va durer encore plus long temps. Si je te conseillais de la garder, c'est que actuellement ça reste encore la meilleure solution.

Ce n'est pas en cas spécifique Apple, mais c'est pratiquement tout le fonctionnement de "livraison". Une fois que tu as mis ta lettre dans la boîte à lettre (exemple hein), en aucun cas tu peux la récupérer. Elle doit être envoyée au destinataire.

En fait, pour quoi tu n'as pas appelé Apple plutôt que d'envoyer un email ? (je n'ai pas vu un poste de toi dans ce sens) Pousse un coup de gueulade sur ce retard.


----------



## S.Jobs (18 Mai 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> En fait si j'utilise "vouloir" c'est que tu n'as pas beaucoup de possibilité. Etant donné que ta machine a été expédiée, il me semble qu'il doit être livrée au destinataire. Et pour être remboursé, il faut que la machine soit bien réceptionnée par Apple. Donc, ça va durer encore plus long temps. Si je te conseillais de la garder, c'est que actuellement ça reste encore la meilleure solution.
> 
> Ce n'est pas en cas spécifique Apple, mais c'est pratiquement tout le fonctionnement de "livraison". Une fois que tu as mis ta lettre dans la boîte à lettre (exemple hein), en aucun cas tu peux la récupérer. Elle doit être envoyée au destinataire.
> 
> En fait, pour quoi tu n'as pas appelé Apple plutôt que d'envoyer un email ? (je n'ai pas vu un poste de toi dans ce sens) Pousse un coup de gueulade sur ce retard.


Ne t'inquiète pas j'ai fait ce qu'il fallait vis à vis d'Apple.
Je suis d'ailleurs toujours en contact avec la commercial


----------



## NightWalker (18 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Ne t'inquiète pas j'ai fait ce qu'il fallait vis à vis d'Apple.
> Je suis d'ailleurs toujours en contact avec la commercial



M**** j'ai posté juste après ton poste...


----------



## bogs! (19 Mai 2010)

Livraison today !!!

au moins UPS ne décoit pas ! leur objectif était demain et finalement ce sera aujourd'hui.
Ils sont fort ! Enfin je dis ca le temps de me rendre compte que le livreur passera "forcément" après mon départ...

Ce que je suis mauvaise langue... mais après tant d'attente ca fait du bien !

Courage à tous, visiblement les délais s'améliorent.


----------



## Arcchiam (19 Mai 2010)

bogs! a dit:


> Livraison today !!!
> 
> au moins UPS ne décoit pas ! leur objectif était demain et finalement ce sera aujourd'hui.
> Ils sont fort ! Enfin je dis ca le temps de me rendre compte que le livreur passera "forcément" après mon départ...
> ...




Pareil, sauf que mon digicode est bien sûr en panne, j'ai du laissé la porte ouverte avec un mot en espérant que personne ne la ferme, et j'ai téléphoné à UPS pour demander au gars de m'appeler si elle était fermée...

Sachant que si ça marche pas, il va être très difficile pour moi de me rendre à l'entrepôt... :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h22 ----------

Le plus drôle dans l'histoire, c'est que le gars m'a dit qu'au pire, le chauffeur klaxonnera, alors que je lui ai bien précisé que j'habitais pas du côté de la route et au 4ème étage d'une résidence. :mouais:
Du coup, à chaque coup de klaxon, je dois descendre...


----------



## Arcchiam (19 Mai 2010)

Yeah!

Le livreur est sympa et m'a appelé! 

Du coup, je vais déballer la bête! 

A toute! ^^


----------



## bogs! (19 Mai 2010)

Arcchiam a dit:


> Yeah!
> 
> Le livreur est sympa et m'a appelé!
> 
> ...




Profites bien !


----------



## Monster (19 Mai 2010)

J'ai renvoyé un mail à mon APR en disant qu'une fois de plus ils n'étaient pas fiables car ils devaient me donner un date en début de semaine. Ils m'ont aussitot répondu qu'ils avaient fait le point sur les livraisons ce matin et m'ont dit qu'il était prévu qu'il le recoive au plus tard vendredi!

J'espère ne pas être déçue une fois de plus...

Mais cette date indique encore un niveau de pouasse assez élevé chez moi pusique je dois monter à Paris le samedi donc départ à l'aube et retour dimanche dans la nuit... 
Ca va être dur de laisser la bête se reposer pendant mes deux jours d'absence, ca retarde encore le moment où je pourrai enfin l'installer confortablement sur mes genoux... 

Mais bon, j'ai une date!!!


----------



## bogs! (19 Mai 2010)

J'y crois pas... maintenant sur le tracking UPS ils marquent 19/05/10 12:07 Unload scan
Et du coup la date de livraison passe du 19 au 20 avec marque "date respectée".... j'hallucine !

J'avais appelé en plus ce matin histoire de leur demander s'il était possible de passer avant 14h30, et ils m'avaient dit "on peut rien faire m'sieur, il va tenter de passer aujourd'hui c'est marqué entre 8 et 18h et pis si z'etes pas la il retentera demain".

Et la je rappelle "bah non m'sieur la date de livraison prévue a toujours été demain ! il passe pas aujourd'hui !"

aaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Le pire c'est que j'l'avais prédit... snif :'(


----------



## gildas1 (19 Mai 2010)

bogs! a dit:


> aaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!
> 
> Le pire c'est que j'l'avais prédit... snif :'(


----------



## sebconcept (19 Mai 2010)

Enfin recu mon MBP 15" 2,4Ghz avec ecran haute résolution glossy..... 


Bon courage à tous !!!!!


----------



## Monster (20 Mai 2010)

Enfin les acheteurs APR commencent à voir le bout du tunnel...

J'espère être la prochaine à poster ce genre de message


----------



## bogs! (20 Mai 2010)

AAAaaaléluyah !

Ca y'est je l'ai !!
Fini de vous em****r avec mes posts  je file découvrir le bijou !

Bon courage à tous !

Bilan pour ceux qui se posent la question :
-achat internet 30 avril par CB (délai annoncé 5 à 7j ouvrés)
-expedition le 10 Mai de Chine (config sur mesure)
-arrivée en europe le 17
-pris en charge par UPS le 18
-arrivé le 20 donc !


----------



## S.Jobs (20 Mai 2010)

T'as commandé 2 jours aprés moi, tu l'as eu 2 jours aprés moi :rateau:


----------



## Jeromac (21 Mai 2010)

Bon, le mien va repartir à l'expéditeur, à cause de l'écran.

J'ai essayé de m'y faire, mais je n'y arrive pas. Angles de visions vraiment trop étroit, ajouté à cela une zone sombre vers le centre-droit de l'écran, m'a obligé à faire valoir mon droit de rétractation.

Vu le temps qu'a mis le premier pour venir, je crois que je vais dire à TNT de passer le chercher d'ici 2 à 3 semaines, comme ça j'aurai le nouveau avant que l'ancien reparte 

C'est dommage parce que mis à part ça, et la charnière qui couine comme une hyène agonisante, c'était pas une trop mauvaise machine.

Pour info, mon écran : Hi-res anti-reflet, type LG/Philips (9CBB)

Faut voir le bon côté des choses, j'ai gagné deux autocollants.


----------



## NightWalker (21 Mai 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Vu le temps qu'a mis le premier pour venir, je crois que je vais dire à TNT de passer le chercher d'ici 2 à 3 semaines, comme ça j'aurai le nouveau avant que l'ancien reparte



Vérifie quand même avec Apple, habituellement Apple n'envoi le remplacement qu'après avoir reçu l'ancien.


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (21 Mai 2010)

Commande d'un macbookpro 2.4 i5 + imprimante multifonction hp 

Commande payé par virement le  : 06/05/10
Commande en cours de traitement le : 10/05/10
Commande expedié le :13/05/10
Livrer le : 21/05/10 à Paris 15ème


----------



## gildas1 (21 Mai 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Vérifie quand même avec Apple, habituellement Apple n'envoi le remplacement qu'après avoir reçu l'ancien.




oui c est evident


----------



## Jeromac (21 Mai 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Vérifie quand même avec Apple, habituellement Apple n'envoi le remplacement qu'après avoir reçu l'ancien.



Je me suis arrangé avec eux. Quand j'aurai l'estimation de livraison par le tracking n°, j'anticiperai la récupération par TNT.


----------



## gaara_sensei (26 Mai 2010)

Truc de fou. Le 24 je revois un mail qui me dit qu il a été envoyé,  il m est livre aujourd hui. Le 26. C un truc de dingue. UPS vient de m appeler.


----------



## paymbf (26 Mai 2010)

_Commande passé ce midi,
-MBP 15,4/2,4/320G/HR GLOSSY
-APPLE REMOTE
-IPOD CLASSIC BLACK

Réception prévue pour le 9.06
JE vous tiens au courant =D
_


----------



## ZeDuke (27 Mai 2010)

Bon, à mon tour:

Commande d'un MBP 17" Core i7 avec écran mat passée le 12/05, reçu aujourd'hui le 27/05.

Je n'ai pas encore booté la bête, mais rien que le packaging fait plaisir à voir! 

Ya pas à dire mais ils ont tout compris chez Apple: rien que l'ouverture de la boite, et c'est déjà un moment mémorable! :rateau:


----------



## Jeromac (27 Mai 2010)

Faudrait qu'ils mettent une boite de bonbon avec le packing du macbook. Histoire de faire les choses à fond.


----------



## Venturo (28 Mai 2010)

Petite question HS : si après réception de mon MBP 2010 j'attends une dizaine de jour pour ouvrir le carton, booter et donc calibrer la batterie, cela affectera-t-il d'une quelconque manière sa longévité ? (de la batterie)

J'ai donné mon adresse mais ne suis pas sur d'être rentré de mon déplacement à temps..
Je peux demander à quelqu'un de le faire, mais je souhaite me réserver le plaisir de l'unboxing 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Dr Troy (28 Mai 2010)

Ca ne changera pas grand chose, les batteries sont déjà un peu chargées, ce qui reste la meilleure façon de les conserver en cas de non utilisation.

Le seul risque que tu prends c'est qu'il y ai un problème avec ta machine, il ne te restera alors que 4 jours pour réagir :rateau:


----------



## Venturo (28 Mai 2010)

Ouais c'est vrai c'est à prendre en compte...
Mais bon, je souhaitais absolument profiter des promos ipod + imprimante
Greed is Good 

Mais bon, pour un vrai problème, il y a toujours la garantie...
Après pour voir si il me convient, quelques heures de test sur diverses appli me suffisent !
Merci de ta réponse !


----------



## Jeromac (29 Mai 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Petite question HS : si après réception de mon MBP 2010 j'attends une dizaine de jour pour ouvrir le carton, booter et donc calibrer la batterie, cela affectera-t-il d'une quelconque manière sa longévité ? (de la batterie)



De tous les Macbook Pro neufs que j'ai pu recevoir, tous étaient chargés à bloc. Je pense que même après 1 mois, la batterie n'en souffrira pas.


----------



## toto160 (6 Juin 2010)

J'ai commandé mon MBP 15" config sur mesure et un iPod Touch 8 GB (promo Back To School) le 2/06. Trois jours plus tard, donc le 5/06, la commande est expédié, et ils m'affichent une date de réception pour le 19!!! Soit 2 semaines plus tard!!!  Et aujourd'hui j'ai toujours pas de tracking number!!!  C'est quoi ce bordel ? Ils viennent de l'amener à pied ou quoi ? Avant ce MBP, j'ai commandé 5 FOIS un iMac 27" et les 5 FOIS j'ai eu un tracking number après 10min après avoir reçu l'email de notification d'expédition (là maintenant ça fait 24h et toujours rien) et je l'ai ai réceptionné 4 jours après qu'ils aient quitté l'entrepôt et pas 2 SEMAINES. Alors pourquoi ça prend autant de temps ???? :mouais: VRAIMENT CA ME LES BRISE!!!!


----------



## Dr Troy (6 Juin 2010)

L'homme a inventé le service client pour ce genre de "question".


----------



## toto160 (6 Juin 2010)

L'homme a inventé les forums pour ce genre de questions aussi.


----------



## Dr Troy (6 Juin 2010)

J'avais oublié que les utilisateurs de MacG avaient plus d'informations qu'Apple sur les retards de livraison.

Tu peux déjà lire le sujet en long pour te faire une idée. Les délais ont été répété plusieurs fois.


----------



## toto160 (6 Juin 2010)

Ce n'est pas un retard de livraison, je pense plutôt que c'est "normal". J'ai déjà vu que plusieurs personnes qui étaient dans mon cas. Seulement je voulais savoir s'il y avait une explications à cela. Et peut être par la même occasion de me prévenir si c'est réellement un retard de livraison (se que je doute).
Excuse moi d'avoir pas eu le courage d'avoir lu les 35 pages de ce topic. 
Excuse moi encore d'avoir demander des informations aux forumeurs de MacG (j'avais oublier que c'était interdit) j'aurais dû appeler le service après vente, surtout qu'on est dimanche 

Maintenant si tu n'as rien d'autres d'intéressants à dire, je te prie de me laisser tranquille et de laisser les autres me répondre  (si 'ils ont une idée bien sûr)


----------



## Marak (7 Juin 2010)

Configuration sur mesure qui part de Chine, qui va transiter par la Hollande pour rejoindre l'Ipod, pas de quoi paniquer, au moins tu apprendras la patience, c'est déjà ça de pris.


----------



## Gebann (7 Juin 2010)

Quoi qu'il advienne, ils ont des grosses ruptures de stocks sur certains MBP actuellement.

J'ai un ami qui a commandé un 13" avec un délai prévu de 2/3 jours en mai et qui s'est retrouvé avec une date probable autour du 16 juin.

J'ai moi-même commandé le mien samedi et je ne l'aurai pas avant au moins 2 bonnes semaines.

C'est dommage car j'aime avoir mon joujou immédiatement mais ça me permet de déjà glaner des tonnes d'informations sur les logiciels par exemple (c'est mon premier MAC), de les télécharger/acheter en version MAC et de préparer gentiment mes différents dossiers qui ne ressemblaient plus vraiment à grand chose sur mon ordinateur actuel (pas vraiment le temps de faire des tris réguliers si ce n'est pas professionnel...)

Courage !


----------



## Dallveig (7 Juin 2010)

J'ai égalemment commandé le MBP 13" + Ipod (offre étudiante) le 1er Juin et l'on m'annonce la livraison pour le 16 Juin. (j'avais demandé un changement du disque dur). C'est vrai que c'est assez long mais il faut prendre son mal en patience et comme dit Gebann, même si l'on a hâte d'avoir son 'joujou', le fait d'attendre un peu permet de se renseigner au maximum et être tout à fait prêt pour en profiter au maximum dès sa livraison ! Patience donc... Je pense qu'il y aura de grosses livraisons le 16 !

J'ai toutefois une question : sur le fil "suivi des commandes de l'apple store", un lien est indiqué pour le suivi détaillé des commandes (http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/) or lorsque je clique dessus, la page ne peut s'afficher (malgré plusieurs tentatives. Rencontrez-vous le même problème ? Le lien est-il brisé ? Si oui, est-il possible d'avoir une mise à jour du lien svp ? Merci


----------



## toto160 (7 Juin 2010)

Marak a dit:


> Configuration sur mesure qui part de Chine, qui va transiter par la Hollande pour rejoindre l'Ipod, pas de quoi paniquer, au moins tu apprendras la patience, c'est déjà ça de pris.



Merci pour l'info! 
Sinon la patience, je l'ai déjà appris, t'inquiète pas. Je patiente depuis mars 2009 donc...


----------



## Barney-france (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voilà j'ai commandé mon macbook pro sur mesure 15' (en UK)avec l'écran antireflet le lundi 5 juillet, aujourd'hui 8 juillet, mon macbook pro est envoyé mais je n'ai tjrs pas d'infos sur le transporteur. 

Voici mon problème, vivant et étudiant en UK j'ai pu beneficier de l'offre très avantageuse sur apple education, la date prévue d'arrivée ést du 20, 21 juillet.

Malheuresement, pour certaines raisons je dois repartir en france le 21 juillet, et je ne reviendrais pas dans cet actuel maison et reviendrai en UK qu'en septembre. comment puis je faire pour être sur qu'il arrive le 20. Y a t'il moyen de payer en plus pour accelerer la livraison ? croyez vous qu'il est possible de laisser des instructions au transporteur de le laisser à un voisin choisi (à ce moment là je le recuperai en septembre chez mon voisin) ? 

Merci pour votre aide et vos réponses


----------



## Crisis2k (8 Juillet 2010)

Malheureusement tu ne peux rien faire, si ça arrive, ça arrive, sinon non...
Mais ça reste assez simple si tu as quelqu'un de confiance encore sur place, il faut juste lui filer une pièce d'identité (je ne sais pas si tu peux juste donner une copie) et il pourra aller le chercher sans problème au dépôt UPS...

Sinon, si la commande n'est pas préparée encore, tu peux encore changer l'adresse de livraison et la mettre directement chez quelqu'un que tu connais...

Bonne chance !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------

En relisant, je viens de voir que ton Macbook était déjà parti !
J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi la date de livraison est le 20-21 ducoup !

Je suis sûr que tu vas le recevoir avant.
Attends un petit peu que le suivi UPS soit à jour et tu auras déjà plus d'infos...


----------



## tunsty (8 Juillet 2010)

Parti de chine non ?


----------



## Barney-france (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 

Merci de vos réponses aussi rapides. 

Je ne sais pas d'ou il est parti puisque je n'ai toujours pas les infos du transporteur (UPS, tnt ?)

J'ai mon voisin de confiance, mais ça m'embeterait de devoir lui demander d'aller me le chercher au relais ups, ya t'il pas moyen de payer ups pour une nouvelle livraison en France ? 

J'espère l'avoir avant... j'espère, savez vous si les colis voyagent le week end ? (je sais qu'il n'y a pas de livraison mais voyagent t'ils ?)


----------



## t-bo (9 Juillet 2010)

Barney-france a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci de vos réponses aussi rapides.
> 
> ...



Une fois l'avis de passage laissé par UPS, normalement tu dois les appeler et convenir soit de repasser, soit une nouvelle adresse mais est-ce que ca marche pour une adresse dans un autre pays ? Je ne sais pas...

Non ils ne voyagent pas le week-end.


----------



## Barney-france (9 Juillet 2010)

OK, merci, pour l'instant toujours pas d'infos sur le transporteur. 

Je vais appeler apple voir ce qu'il propose.
Et j'appelerais UPS/tnt pour m'arranger (ça doit quand meme etre faisable, meme si je dois rajouter un peu d'argent...) 

Ou sinon peut être puis je convenir de le laisser chez mon voisin qu'il me le renverra en france avec la poste. Pensez vous que c'est possible ?


----------



## t-bo (9 Juillet 2010)

Non tout ceci n'est plus possible à partir du moment que ton colis est parti de chez Apple et qui n'ont plus la main dessus. Il faut attendre une première livraison. UPS ne pourra rien faire avant, le colis devra être livré à ton adresse de livraison prévue, et après tu pourras agir. Pas avant. C'est comme ca, tout est automatisé.


----------



## Barney-france (9 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour tes réponses. 

Ca me stresse un peu cette histoire quand meme.. ca tombe vraiment mal... attendu 5 mois pour le commandé et finalement je dois repartir en france... lol bref..

Le statut vient de changer à : in transit to customer - shipment on schedule mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que c'est libellé avec la date 12 Juillet.... 

Ils savent déjà aujourd'hui le 9 juillet ? lol ?


----------



## Barney-france (11 Juillet 2010)

Je vous donne quelques news, peut être que ça interessera quelqu'un.
J'ai contacté quelqu'un d'apple qui m'avait précedemment aidé avec une commande d'un clavier (j'avais voulu changer etc et apple ne me rappelait pas pour recuperer le clavier etc... bref tout ça tout ça finalement je l'ai eu gratuit ).

Le mec m'a confirmé que je devrais surement l'avoir avant que je parte et meme peut être dans le cours de la semaine prochaine 

Et si jamais je ne l'obtiens pas à temps, il s'occupera de tout pour qu'il soit renvoyé et que je me fasse intégralement remboursé !

Je vous tiens au courant pour ma livraison 

By the way, i'm switcher  après de LONG MOIS d'attente !


----------



## Barney-france (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, quelques nouvelles, je viens juste de le recevoir et je vous réponds actuellement dessus. 
Que ça fait du bien, un vrai laptop... Quel confort pour les yeux ce high resolution anti reflet screen !!

Pour info, macbook commandé le lundi 5 Juillet, envoyé le jeudi 8 Juillet, (3 jours plus tard), macbook pro reçu le mercredi 14 Juillet !!

Macbook pro core i5, anti reflet, avec réduction étudiante commandé depuis UK reçu en UK, avec également un Ipod Touch. 

Voilà peut être que ces informations serviront à quelqu'un, en tout cas super content 
Encore un peu de mal, mais ça va venir


----------



## baloudim (22 Mars 2011)

Bon, c'est un grand voyageur celui la.
Commandé la semaine passée, voici sont trip:

incheon, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Korea, Republic of 		             		             22/03/2011 10:45 Lecture au départ 	          	                      	                            				 				  	           
 22/03/2011 9:14 Lecture à l'arrivée 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Shanghai, 					 	 		             	 		            		     China 		             		             22/03/2011 6:28 Lecture au départ 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Koeln, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Germany 		             		             21/03/2011 16:02 Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les  services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services  douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison. 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Shanghai, 					 	 		             	 		            		     China 		             		             21/03/2011 21:28 Lecture d'exportation 	          	         				 				  	           
 21/03/2011 21:27 Lecture d'exportation 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Koeln, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Germany 		             		             21/03/2011 13:29 Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Shanghai, 					 	 		             	 		            		     China 		             		             21/03/2011 18:41 Lecture à l'arrivée 	          	         				 				  	           
 21/03/2011 14:33 Lecture au départ 	          	         				 				  	           
 21/03/2011 12:18 Lecture de l'origine 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 	 		             	 		            		     China 		             		             21/03/2011 22:34 Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS

Faut suivre!


----------

